# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Lachen maar!!!

## Agnes574

Ik open dit topic omdat Petra en ik het een leuk idee vinden om eens een topic te openen waar je even kunt lachen en ontspannen....
Hopelijk vinden jullie dit,met ons,een goed idee en komen er veel moppen/grollen/grappen in te staan!!  :Smile:  

Ik zal de spits afbijten...maar ik ben zelf geen goede moppen-tapper...maar ik weet zeker dat er hier onder de forumleden mensen zitten die er wél goed in zijn....GO FOR IT!!!  :Big Grin:  

Greetz Petra en Agnes  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Er zitten drie poezen zich te pletter te drinken aan de bar,omdat ze geen werk meer hebben...
1e poes-Ik zou graag bij Stabilac werken;s'morgens melk,s'middags melk en s'avonds melk!
2e poes-Ik zou graag bij Whiskas werken;s'morgens Whiskas,s'middags Whiskas en s'avonds Whiskas!
3e poes-Ik wil écht bij Jupiler gaan werken!
De andere 2 poezen...huh...waarom bij Jupiler?
3e poes-Wel...s'morgens een kater,s'middags een kater en s'avonds een kater!

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom lachen muizen als ze over gras lopen?
Dat kietelt onder hun oksels!

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom hebben hutu's geen gsm?
Omdat er teveel toetsies op staan!

----------


## Agnes574

Een man komt een kroeg binnen en vraagt aan de barman:'Is hier een toilet meneer?'
De barman antwoord:'Jazeker wel meneer,maar hij zit momenteel verstopt helaas'....
Waarop de man zegt:'Dat maakt niet uit,ik vind hem wel!'

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe noem je een serie van 10 wc-potten op een rij?
Een DRUKKERIJ!

----------


## Agnes574

Een engelse en een nederlandse vis komen elkaar in het kanaal tegen.
Zegt de engelse vis beleefd;'Hai!'
...De nederlandse vis schrikt zich een hoedje en vraagt angstig:''WAAR?????''

----------


## Agnes574

Een man besteld een koffie...
Als de ober met de koffie komt ziet de man dat er een barst in het kopje zit...
Hij wijst de ober hierop,waarop de ober zegt; Oeps,dat is sterke koffie!

----------


## Agnes574

Een man zit aan een rivier te vissen.
Op een bord vlakbij hem staat echter met grote letters:VERBODEN TE VISSEN!
De man trekt zich dit niet aan en doet op zijn gemak een worm aan zijn vislijn...juist op dat moment passeert er een agent.
De agent maakt zich een beetje kwaad en zegt tegen de man;'Meneer,kunt u niet lezen toch? Op dat bord vlakbij u staat héél duidelijk dat het hier verboden is om te vissen!'
Waarop de man reageert;'Meneer de agent,maak u niet zo druk...U ziet toch zelf dat ik niet aan het vissen ben:ik leer mijn worm zwemmen!'

----------


## Agnes574

Wat krijg je als je een duitse herder kruist met een giraf?
....Een waakhond die over de schutting kan kijken!

----------


## Agnes574

Een olifant en een kameel lopen op hun gemak door de woestijn....
Op een gegeven moment zegt de olifant tegen de kameel;'Zeg,ik vind jou eigenlijk toch maar een raar beest hoor!'
'Waarom dat?' vraagt de kameel....
Zegt de olifant;'Nou,jij hebt borsten op je rug!'
Reageert de kameel meteen;'Zeg,dat moet jij zeggen,met je piemel op je hoofd!'

----------


## Agnes574

Wat zegt 999 keer 'tik' en 1 keer 'tok'???

Een duizendpoot met een houten been!

----------


## Agnes574

Een piraat gaat met pensioen en moet noodgedwongen zijn papegaai verkopen.
Een oude dame hoort hiervan,gaat naar de piraat en zegt;'Ik zal je papegaai wel kopen en er goed voor zorgen,dan heb ik een beetje gezelschap!'
De piraat gaat akkoord,maar waarschuwt de dame dat de papegaai maar 3 zinnen kan zeggen,namelijk;
-Je speelt vals,
-Mooie duik,en
-Bergen in zicht!
De dame vind dit geen probleem en koopt de papegaai.
Een week later,op een zonnige dag,spreekt de dame met een vriendin af om naar het zwembad te gaan en ze neemt de papegaai mee om hem aan haar vriendin te tonen.
Ze besluiten eerst een potje te kaarten vooraleer te gaan zwemmen:ze zetten zich aan een tafeltje onder een parasol aan de rand van het zwembad.
Ze zijn gezellig aan het kaarten als de papegaai ineens tegen de vriendin zegt;'Je speelt vals!'
De vriendin schrikt hier zo van dat ze van haar stoel in het water valt,waarop de papegaai zegt;'Mooie duik!'
Alsof dat nog niet genoeg is verliest de vriendin haar bikinitopje als ze proestend boven komt....
Waarop de papegaai roept;'Bergen in zicht!'

----------


## Agnes574

Wat krijg je als je een egel kruist met een slang?

....prikkeldraad!

----------


## Agnes574

Wat heeft een ijsbeer na het zwemmen?

....ijsballen!

----------


## Agnes574

Wat krijg je als je een schaap kruist met een egel?

.....Een dier dat zijn eigen truien kan breien!

----------


## crestfallensoul

Jeetje dat zijn er al wel veel, schud jij ze uit je mouw.....

okee,
Petra komt in een straat Agnes tegen en zegt beleeft 'Hoi, Agnes, hoe maak je het?'
Zegt Agnes 'Dat vertel ik je lekker niet want dan maak jij het ook'........

Jullie zijn toch blond hé?????

----------


## Agnes574

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA........................

Nee,ik schud ze niet uit mijn mouw hoor...ik heb er wat opgezocht...gemeen hé!

En ,nee;wij zijn beide niet blond!!!!
Allebei brunettes geloof ik,zal ik donderdag wel zien als ik Petra idd zie!
Ik hou je op de hoogte....hihi...vind het wel een leuke!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe noem je een hond zonder poten????

Maakt niet uit;als je hem roept komt hij toch niet!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe worden zebra's geboren????

Streepje voor streepje voor streepje voor streepje.......

----------


## Agnes574

Waar heeft een kip niet genoeg aan maar een mens wel????


Een halve haan!!

----------


## Agnes574

Een man gaat binnen in een dierenwinkel en ziet een papegaai.
Hij vraagt aan de verkoper;'kan die papegaai praten?',waarop de verkoper zegt;'jazeker,als je aan zijn rechterpootje trekt zegt hij goedemorgen en als je aan zijn linkerpootje trekt zegt hij goedenavond'.
De man raakt geinteresseerd en vraagt de verkoper;'en wat zegt hij als je aan zijn beide pootjes trekt?'
Waarop de verkoper antwoordt:dan zegt hij;'ZO VAL IK OM DOMMIE!!

----------


## crestfallensoul

hihi van die kip is echt wel een goeie Agnes..

Maar even een hele serieuze.... er wordt heel vaak een domme vraag gesteld over wat er nu eigelijk het éérst was; 'De kip of het ei'
Zou jij daar ook een serieus antwoord op weten.... ik wel hoor.

----------


## Agnes574

Zeg 's....
Eerst de kip of het ei????

----------


## crestfallensoul

Niet moeilijk hoor, Het ei natuurlijk.... Maar waarom het ei??

Nou als je weet dat de Dinosaurus al eieren legden en toen waren er nog geen kipjes he... dus, Het ei.

----------


## Agnes574

HAHAHA....

Ja,idd...simpele verklaring!  :Big Grin:  
Maar waren er in de Dino-tijd ook geen Dino-kippen???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Zouden eieren zijn dan..hihi.. :EEK!:  

Grtjs Ag,Xx

----------


## Agnes574

:Big Grin:  Dementie-test!

Hier zijn vier vragen
DOE JE BEST!
Klaar?...ok!!!

1. Je rijdt in een koers.
Je steekt de 2de voorbij...
De hoeveelste ben je nu?

2. Als je de laatste persoon voorbijsteekt
ben je de....?

3. Hoofdrekenen
(Let wel:HOOFDrekenen,dus geen papier gebruiken!)

Neem 1000 en doe er 40 bij.Doe daar weer 1000 bij en doe hier nu
30 bij. Doe er weer 1000 bij en tel er weer 20 bij. Doe er weer 1000 bij en
tel er 10 bij op...hoeveel heb je nu?

4. De vader van Jefke heeft 3 zonen;
-Pief
-Poef
-en...? Hoe heet de derde zoon?

De antwoorden vind je in volgend bericht...niet valsspelen!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Antwoorden Dementie-test  :Big Grin:  EERST VORIG BERICHT LEZEN!!!!!!






1. De eerste? Fout!
Als je de 2de voorbijsteekt,neem je zijn plaats in,dus ben je dan tweede!
2. De voorlaatste? Fout!
Zeg eens...hoe kun je de LAATSTE voorbijsteken...dan was jij toch de
laatste???
3. Had je 5000? Fout!
Het juiste antwoord is 4100...reken maar na op papier of calculator!
4. Paf? Fout!
Zijn naam is Jefke...herlees de vraag nog maar eens!

----------


## crestfallensoul

Okee, brainmaster, ik had er dus 2 fout .......... stom van me dus...

Arlette had ook een hele goeie..

Let op; noem 4 dansen (horizontaal onderelkaar)
En verticaal moeten er dan uitkomen ;
1 kind zonder ouders
2 visvoer
3 meisjesnaam
4 houtsoort

1 2 3 4
1 . . . .
2 . . . . 
3 . . . .
4 . . . .

Ja ga dr maar aanstaan............ voor het antwoord rol je naar beneden.. suc6.

















































Uitkomst; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
wals
wals
wals
wals

1 is wees
2 is aas
3 is els
4 is essen

----------


## Agnes574

Huh...ik snap die niet...kun je die 's nader toelichten?  :Confused:  
eerste 2 antwoorden had ik goed;wees en aas...en door de W had ik Wals in gedachten...maar hoe kom je aan Els en Essen???? :Confused:  
Er zit toch geen E en N in Wals??? :Confused:  
Heb me rot-gedacht...hopelijk kom jij met simpele verklaring??? Wel leuk... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

En is toch niet stom als je er een paar fout hebt...zoals je schreef....het zijn gewoon instinkers  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...maar ik vond ze wel goed...heb er nog zoéén,die zet ik er morgen eens op....als je goed denkt,kun je de 'val' soms omzeilen,maar het blijft lachen als je het goede antwoord ziet waar je verkeerd op hebt geantwoord  :Big Grin:

----------


## crestfallensoul

Simple?? jot

De clou is dus 4x het woord Wals

Spreek eens uit
wwww. dan zeg je wees
aaaa, dan zeg je aas
LLLL, dan zeg je els
SSSS, wat zou je dan zeggen? essen toch?

simpel genoeg????? hihihihi

----------


## Agnes574

> Simple?? jot
> 
> De clou is dus 4x het woord Wals
> 
> Spreek eens uit
> wwww. dan zeg je wees
> aaaa, dan zeg je aas
> LLLL, dan zeg je els
> SSSS, wat zou je dan zeggen? essen toch?
> ...


Dju,ik ben toch een dom kalf!! :EEK!:   :Confused:  
Als je het zo neerzet ist idd héél simpel én een héle goeie!!! :Smile:  
Heb je er nog??? :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Ik ga even over op de AD geintjes... 

Prozac - Let's make things better!

----------


## Petra717

Maybe she's born with it.. Maybe it's Fevarin..!

----------


## Petra717

Seroxat: Omdat ik het waard ben..!

----------


## Petra717

4 uur Cipramil. Dat zouden meer mensen moeten doen!

----------


## Petra717

Meer mogelijk maken met Zoloft

----------


## Petra717

Efexor: Het beste onder de zon!

----------


## Petra717

Diazepam: koester je slaap! (Van Beka (bedden))

----------


## Petra717

A state of Happiness! Gratis bij Zyprexa!

----------


## Petra717

De normaalste zaak van de wereld (Hema); een dipiperon!

----------


## Petra717

Mirtazapine: glashelder!

----------


## Petra717

Seroxat, sluit je aan!

----------


## Petra717

Dat is de kracht van de Lithium (grrrauww)

----------


## Petra717

Valium: nog ééntje dan.. (Lu)

----------


## Petra717

Lithium: designed to make a difference (Braun)

----------


## Petra717

Voel je je een beetje soft, probeer Zoloft

----------


## Petra717

Voel jij jezelf wat mat, neem een Seroxat

----------


## Petra717

Citalopram: wie is er niet groot mee geworden?

----------


## Petra717

Een beetje van jezelf, een beetje van Zoloft.

----------


## Petra717

Alle mensen leven langer met Haldol (melodietje van wasmachines met Calgon)

----------


## Petra717

De Prozac-dienst, leuker kunnen we het niet maken, wel makkelijker

Dit was het weer even... jullie nog toevoegingen??

dikke knuff,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

HAHAHAHA...die zijn wel leuk ja..hihi...

goe gedaan meissie!!

XxXx

----------


## Déylanna

De lerares heeft het tijdens de natuurkunde over de lichaamstemperatuur.
"De mens heeft een temperatuur van 36.5 graden. Wil heeft een temperatuur van 38 graden, en vogels hebben zelf een temperatuur van 41 graden!"
De lerares kijkt de klas rond en ziet dat Jantje niet echt op zit te letten. Ze besluit hem te vragen wat ze net heeft verteld.
"Jantje? Let jij eigenlijk wel op? Herhaal is wat ik net heb gezegd."
"Nou,"zegt Jantje. "De mens heeft een temperatuur van 36.5 graden. Als die wild wordt stijgt die naar 38 graden, en tijdens het vogelen zelfs tot 41 graden!!" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Déylanna

Een vader, een moeder en hun acht jarig dochtertje gaan tijdens hun vakantie naar de kust en komen terecht op een naaktstrand.
Ze kleden zich ook maar uit, en het meisje gaat de omgeving verkennen.
Snel komt ze terug bij haar moeder en zegt:"Mama, er zijn hier vrouwen met veel grotere borsten dan jij."
Moeder zegt:"Dat klopt schat. Maar hoe groter de borsten, hoe dommer."

Het meisje kijkt opnieuw wat rond en komt weer naar haar moeder toe.
"Er zijn hier mannen met een veel grotere penis dan papa."
Moeder zegt:"Dat klopt. Maar ook hier voor geld, hoe groter hoe dommer.
Het meisje gaat opnieuw weer wat rond kijken en al snel komt ze weer bij haar moeder en zegt:"Mam, papa staat te praten met een hele domme vrouw,en hoe langer hij praat, hoe dommer hij wordt!" :Big Grin: 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De juf staat voor haar klas en ze vraagt aan Jantje:"Er zitten zes vogels op een hek. Je schiet er twee neer. Hoeveel blijven er dan over?"
Jantje antwoordt:"Geen enkele,juffrouw. Want als je schiet dan vliegen de andere vogels weg."
"Nee, Jantje. Het antwoordt is vier, maar je manier van denken bevalt me wel."zegt de juf.
Dan zegt Jantje:"Juf, ik heb ook een vraagje voor u: Er zitten drie vrouwen op een bankje een ijsje te eten. De eerste vrouw likt aan haar ijsje. De tweede vrouw zuigt op haar ijsje, en de derde vrouw bijt in haar ijsje. Welke van de drie vrouwen is getrouwd?"
De juf wordt een beetje rood en zegt dan:"De vrouw die aan haar ijsje zuigt."
"Nee,"zegt Jantje. "Het is de vrouw die een trouwring om haar vinger heeft. Maar je manier van denken bevalt me wel."

----------


## Déylanna

> De lerares heeft het tijdens de natuurkunde over de lichaamstemperatuur.
> "De mens heeft een temperatuur van 36.5 graden. Wild heeft een temperatuur van 38 graden, en vogels hebben zelf een temperatuur van 41 graden!"
> De lerares kijkt de klas rond en ziet dat Jantje niet echt op zit te letten. Ze besluit hem te vragen wat ze net heeft verteld.
> "Jantje? Let jij eigenlijk wel op? Herhaal is wat ik net heb gezegd."
> "Nou,"zegt Jantje. "De mens heeft een temperatuur van 36.5 graden. Als die wild wordt stijgt die naar 38 graden, en tijdens het vogelen zelfs tot 41 graden!!"


 :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

Hihihihi....Déylanna...leuke moppen!

Jouw manier van denken bevalt me wel...hihi... :Wink: 

Agnes Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Agnes,

Ben altijd al redelijk goed geweest in het vertellen van moppen.
Ik ben de moppentapper binnen de familie!!! :Big Grin:  
Ach ja, zo heeft iedereen zijn talenten, toch??? :Wink:  

Hieronder volgen er nog een paar.

Groetjes,

----------


## Déylanna

Jantje zit bij opa op schoot als deze zijn pijp aansteekt.
Net als opa de pijp aan heeft gemaakt blaast Jantje hem uit.
Opa kijkt een beetje boos en maakt de pijp opnieuw aan, en weer blaast Jantje hem uit. Opeens wordt opa heel boos. Hij pakt Jantje bij zijn kraag en vraagt waarom hij de pijp steeds uitblaast. Waarop Jantje antwoordt:"Gewoon, omdat papa mij heeft verteld dat wanneer opa de pijp uit is, wij een nieuwe televisie krijgen."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat zijn de vier wonderen van een vrouw?

1. Ze kunnen een paar dagen bloeden zonder dood te gaan.
2. Ze kunnen melk geven zonder gras te eten.
3. Je kunt een paal in ze steken zonder eerst een gat te graven.
4. Ze kan nat worden zonder water.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een man en een dolfijn?

Ze schijnen allebei intelligent te zijn, maar van beiden is het nog nooit bewezen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een vrouw en erwtensoep?

Zodra ze heet zijn moet de worst erin.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe heet de urine van koningin Beatrix?

Jus de Oranje.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een bejaard stel is vijftig jaar getrouwd en vieren dat in hetzelfde hotel als waar ze vijftig jaar geleden hun huwelijksnacht hadden doorgebracht. 
'S morgens aan de ontbijttafel zegt de man:"Ongelooflijk, we zijn al vijftig jaar samen."
"Ja,"zegt de vrouw. Vijftig jaar geleden zaten we ook aan deze ontbijttafel."
"Ik weet het,"zegt de man. Waarschijnlijk zaten we toen poedeltje naakt, hunkerend naar elkaar."
"Wat bedoel je daarmee?"vraagt de vrouw ondeugend.
De twee beginnen zich uit te kleden en nemen naakt plaats aan de ontbijttafel.
"Weet je schat,"zegt de vrouw snakkend naar adem. Mijn tepels zijn nog net zo heet als vijftig jaar geleden."
"Geen wonder,"zegt de man. De ene hangt in je koffie, en de ander in je pap!!!!!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van binnenpret?

Een tampon met jeukpoeder.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe kun je zien dat een man een kleintje heeft?

Dan heeft hij een kinderzitje achterop zijn fiets.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje vraagt aan de juf:"Juffrouw, hoe veeg jij je billen af?"
"Met mijn rechterhand."zegt de juf.
Waarop Jantje antwoordt:"Bah, wat vies. Ik gewoon met wc papier!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

De meester geeft les over het menselijk lichaam. Hij vraagt:"Als ik buk stroomt er bloed naar mijn hoofd. Waarom niet naar mijn voeten terwijl die toch altijd beneden zijn?"
Waarop Jantje antwoordt:"Uw voeten zijn niet hol, meester."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie heeft het kleinste moestuintje van de wereld?

De man. Hij heeft namelijk maar één wortel, twee aardappels en een bosje onkruid.  :Wink:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vader tegen zijn zoon:"Jongen, de ooievaar heeft vannacht een broertje gebracht."
Waarop de jongen zuchtend antwoordt:"Ik snap jou niet hoor. Er lopen zoveel mooie vrouwen rond. En wat doe jij ? Jij gaat met de ooievaar naar bed."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er zullen vast nog wel meer moppen volgen.

----------


## Agnes574

HiHaHo....weer even heerlijk kunnen lachen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dikke merci Déylanna!!!!
Ik hoop dat er nog meer mogen volgen...de tranen over mijn wangen....SUPER!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hier komen er weer een paar...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom zijn er meer vrouwen dan mannen op de wereld?

Antwoordt: Er is meer poetswerk dan denkwerk.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom valt een herder tijdens zijn werk steeds in slaap?

Antwoordt: Omdat hij de hele dag schaapjes moet tellen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom schiep God eerst de man en toen pas de vrouw?

Antwoordt: Iedereen maakt toch wel eens eerst een kladje.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom heeft een vrouw twee paar lippen?

Antwoordt: Ëén paar om ruzie mee te maken, en één paar om het daarna weer goed te maken.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welk muziekinstrument werkt nooit mee?

Antwoordt: Een dwarsfluit.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komt een man bij de dokter, en hij verteld hem dat hij al klaarkomt als hij een vies woord hoort.
Zegt de dokter:"Dat is ook kut voor u."
Zegt de man:"Dokter, dokter, snel een DOEKJE!!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man komt een café binnen en zegt tegen iedereen:"Ik heb een nieuw cijferslot op mijn fiets! De code is 3333."
De barman zegt:"Dat moet je niet zeggen. Nu kan iedereen je fiets stelen."
Zegt de man:"Nee hoor. Ik heb het niet in de goede volgorde gezegd."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is een drol naast de w.c?

Antwoordt: Een drukfout.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het is bruin en het kruipt langs je benen terug omhoog?

Antwoordt: Een drol met heimwee.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er zitten twee vliegen op een mesthop. Zegt de ene tegen de ander:"Ik ken een mop."
Zegt die ander:"Als het maar geen vieze is want ik zit net te eten!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie heeft het lekkerste beroep van de wereld?

Antwoordt: De postbode. Hij gaat van gleuf tot gleuf tot zijn zak leeg is.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom durft een koe nooit voor andere koeien te zingen?

Antwoordt: Omdat hij bang is dat de andere koeien 'Boeoeoeoe, roepen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje drinkt zijn glas melk snel achter elkaar op en laat daarna een harde boer. "Wat is dat nou?"vraagt zijn moeder.
Waarop Jantje antwoordt:"De melkboer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van wiskunde?

Antwoordt: Aftrekken tot dat je een breuk krijgt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het verschil tussen Sanex en een man?

Antwoordt: Sanex irriteert niet. :Wink:  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er komt een vrouw bij de dokter en ze zegt:"Dokter, ik heb spraakgebrek."
De dokter zegt":"Kleed u zich maar eventjes uit."
"Ja maar dokter,"zegt de vrouw. Ik kom voor mijn spraakgebrek."
"Weet ik,"zegt de dokter. Kleedt u zich toch maar eventjes uit."
De vrouw kleed zich uit.
"Nu moet u even bukken."zegt de dokter.
"Ik kom voor mijn spraakgebrek, hoor dokter."zegt de vrouw nog eens.
"Ja ja, ik weet het,"zegt de dokter. Buk nu maar even."
De vrouw bukt zich en de dokter doet zijn broek naar beneden en grijpt de vrouw van achteren.
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAA."roept de vrouw.
"Goed zo,"zegt de dokter. Morgen terugkomen voor de B !!!!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man en een vrouw bezoeken een museum. Als ze een tijdje rondlopen in het museum zegt de vrouw ineens:"Wat is dit een lelijk schilderij!"
Waarop de man zegt."Truus, zet je bril op en ga voor die spiegel weg!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het sterktste lijm ter wereld?

Antwoordt: Sperma. Ooit een kind uit elkaar zien vallen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de grootste bloedzuiger ter wereld?

Antwoordt: Een o.b tampon.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een condoom en een vrouw?

Ze horen om je zak te zitten maar ze zitten altijd in je portemonnee.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe noemen ze in Belgie een ruitenwisser?

Antwoordt: Een regenvanmijnraamheenenweerstangetje.
(regen van mijn raam heen en weer stangetje)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Volgende keer meer..............

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi.....leuk,weer effe goed kunnen lachen!!

Wat is een andere naam voor de populaire nederlandse caravan?
-Een sleurhut!

----------


## Déylanna

HAHAHA..........Leuk. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Daar zit natuurlijk wel wat in. 

Knuffel
déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

HIHIHI...was wraak op je belgische ruitenwissersnaam..haha...
Ik ben nederlandse,maar woon al ruim 10 jaar in Belgie..dus ik nam het even op voor de belgen onder ons..hihi!

Knuffel terug!!

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Agnes


En bedankt............ :Wink:  Ik had helemaal niet in de gaten dat het een wraak actie was.
Kun je nagaan. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Maar die mop over die Belg en zijn ruitenwisser dat was natuurlijk een geintje. :Big Grin:  
De moppen die ik vertel over Belgen, blondjes of wat dan ook zijn natuurlijk wel als grapje bedoelt.  :Smile:  Dus neem ze niet al te serieus.

Liefs en een heeeeeeeelllllllllleeeeeeeeee dikke knuffel,
déylanna.

----------


## Agnes574

lieve Déylanna,

Dat weet ik wel hoor:dat het grapjes zijn..hihi..ik neem ze met een GROTE korrel zout hoor/moppen zijn moppen hé  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  
Gelukkig ben ik niet blond...HAHAHAHA! En zal Jantje ook waarschuwen..HIHIHI!!!  :Big Grin:   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  
Doe zo voort lieverd!!!  :Smile:  

Héééééééééééééééééééééééééééélllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee dikke knuffel terug  :Wink: 
Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Er komt een man bij de dokter en zegt:"Dokter, u moet me helpen. Mijn linker bal is helemaal blauw!"
"Oh,'zegt de dokter, Dat is niet goed. Ik zal hem verwijderen en opsturen naar het laboratorium. Komt u volgende week maar terug voor de uitslag."
Twee dagen later komt de man alweer bij de dokter en zegt:"Help me, dokter. Nu is mijn rechter bal helemaal blauw!"
"Nou,'zegt de dokter, dat is wel heel ernstig. ik zal die bal ook moeten verwijderen en opsturen. Ik zal erbij zeggen dat het spoed is, dan heb ik morgen al de uitslag."
De volgende morgen komt de man bij de dokter terug voor de uitslag.
"Goed nieuws,'zegt de dokter. Uw spijkerbroek geeft af!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waar zit het meeste vis?

Antwoordt: Tussen kop en staart.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van nieuwschierigheid?

Antwoordt: Door het sleutelgat van een glazendeur kijken.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarmee maakt een skelet een deur open?

Antwoordt: Met zijn sleutelbeen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je rijd op de weg. Voor je rijd een vrachtwagen, achter je rent een paard, links van je rijd een brandweerauto en rechts van je is een afgrond. Alles gaat op dezelfde snelheid. Hoe kom je toch hier tussen vandaan?

Antwoordt: Uit de draaimolen stappen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat staat er op de bijsluiter van de Morning-afterpil?

Antwoordt: Vrijen voor gebruik.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van snelheid?

Antwoordt: Tongen met een mixer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een condoom en een vrouw?

Antwoordt: Ze horen om je penis te zitten, maar meestal zitten ze in je portomenee.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje droomt dat hij in het midden van een brug staat. Voor hem staat een leeuw, achter hem een tijger, en van de brug afspringen kan niet want onder hem zwemmen krokodillen. Wat moet Jantje doen?

Antwoordt: Wakker worden.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het verschil tussen een tandarts en een schooljuf?

Antwoordt: De tandarts zegt: mondje open, en de schooljuf zegt: Mondje dicht.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey Agnes. Hier komen er weer twee.................... :Big Grin:  

Waarom doet een Belg pindakaas in zijn condoom?

Antwoordt: Daar wordt hij groot en sterk van. :Wink:  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe doen Belgische vrouwen aan anticonceptie?

Antwoordt: Ze smeren groene zeep op het dak zodat de ooievaar niet kan landen. :Stick Out Tongue:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het Russische woord voor een tanga slipje?

Antwoordt: Ziepoesnetniet.
( zie poes net niet)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wanneer is een man geld waard?

Antwoordt: Als hij een winkelwagentje duwt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom slikken blondjes de pil?

Antwoordt: Dan weten ze tenminste welke dag het is.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Agnes,

Waar blijven die moppen van jou?????????

En dan bedoel ik de moppen over de Nederlanders........

(nou moet ik wel zeggen dat er niet zoveel moppen zijn over de Nederlanders.
dat komt omdat Nederlanders zo slim zijn) :Big Grin:  
GRAPJE!

XXXX
Déylanna.

----------


## Agnes574

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIhiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiii
Dat is al een héle goeie mop op zichzelf!!! Haha!
Ik ben geen goede moppentapper,maar ik zal er deze week nog eens wat plaatsen ok?
Maar jou overtreffen gaat me niet lukken meid!! Jij bent veel te goed!!

HiHiHiHi....liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Déylanna

De juf geeft de klas een raadseltje op:"Het geeft melk en het heeft vier poten."
Jantje springt op en zegt:"Een geit, juf!"
"Dat is wel goed, maar het is niet wat ik bedoel. Ik bedoel namelijk een koe."
"Dan heb ik voor u ook een raadseltje."zegt Jantje. 'Als het erin gaat is het droog en hard, maar als het eruit kom is het nat en slap."
De juf krijgt een rood hoofd.
"Ja,'zegt Jantje. 'Wat u denkt is ook goed, maar ik bedoel eigenlijk kauwgom!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie is de sponsor van de voetbalclub Feyenoord?

Antwoordt: Douwe Egberts, die geeft namelijk gratis punten.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tijdens de geschiedenis les vraagt de leraar aan de klas:"Wie kan mij vertellen wie Columbus was?"
"Dat was een vogel, meester."antwoordt Jantje.
"Hoe kom je daar nou bij?"vraagt de meester verbaasd.
Waarop Jantje antwoordt:"Iedereen praat toch altijd over het ei van Columbus?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat zegt een gierige kinderlokker?

Antwoordt: Snoepje kopen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen de politie en een briefje van duizend euro?

Antwoordt: Als je ze nodig hebt zijn ze nergens te vinden.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is tijdens een date de perfecte openingszin voor mannen?

Antwoordt: Jij hebt een opening en ik heb zin.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom heeft een Belg altijd een lege fles in de koelkast staan?

Antwoordt: Speciaal voor de mensen die niets willen drinken. :Big Grin:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Baas tegen zijn werknemer:"Je werkt langzaam, je praat langzaam en je loopt langzaam. Is er dan helemaal niets dat jou vlug afgaat?"
Zegt de werknemer:"Oh jawel, ik ben vlug moe!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

In de wachtkamer van de dokter komt een vrouw met een paniekerige blik in haar ogen binnen. Als ze op de bank plaatsneemt stuitert ze tot verbazing van de aanwezigen een paar maal op en neer. Niemand durft er wat van te zeggen. Als ze door de dokter binnen wordt geroepen en daar plaats neemt op de stoel, stuitert ze weer een aantal keer op en neer.
"Voelt u zich wel helemaal lekker?"vraagt de arts.
De vrouw knikt van wel.
"Waarom bent u dan op het spreekuur gekomen?"
"Ja, ziet u,'antwoordt de vrouw. "Kunt u geen kleiner spiraaltje zetten!?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

De klas van Jantje heeft het vandaag over torren. De juf vraagt aan Kees:"Ken jij een tor en weet je ook wat die eet?"
"Een grastor, en die eet veel gras."antwoordt Kees.
"Dat is heel goed."zegt de juf.
Ook Piet heeft er één bedacht. Een boomtor en die eet boomschors. Dan steekt Jantje zijn vinger op en zegt:"Een vibrator."
"O ja?"zegt de juf. 'Daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. Wat eet hij?"
Waarop Jantje zegt:"Nou, volgens mijn zus vreet hij batterijen!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het is groen en het staat op ski's?

Antwoordt: Een skiwi.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom zitten blondjes altijd fluitend op de WC?

Antwoordt: Dan weten ze tenminste welke lippen ze af moeten vegen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat krijg je als je een olifant met een mol kruist?

Antwoordt: Grote gaten in je tuin.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het heeft 21 ogen en toch kan het niets zien?

Antwoordt: Een dobbelsteen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom lopen blondjes altijd op hun tenen naar het medicijnenkastje?

Antwoordt: Om de slaappillen niet wakker te maken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Felice

Een leraar Engels schreef eens op het bord deze zin:

'woman without her man is nothing' en vroeg aan zijn leerlingen om de komma te plaatsen.
De jongens schreven: 'woman, without her man, is nothing'.
De meisjes schreven: 'woman, without her, man is nothing'.

----------


## Agnes574

Hahahahahaha......dat vind ik écht wel een goeie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hihihi.....

----------


## Agnes574

Die van jou Déylanna zijn ook weer superbe................
Man...man ....man,wat een leuke moppen en wat leuk om eens lekker te lachen!!

Thanks XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Petra717

Déylanna, 

Waar plukt je ze toch allemaal vandaan! heerlijk om een echte moppentapper in onze aanwezigheid te hebben! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Felice, 

Die van jouw mag er ook wezen, vind hem erg goed! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Felice

Wist je dat...

.............. als de etalagepoppen echte vrouwen waren, hun heupen te smal zouden zijn om kinderen te krijgen! 


.............. er over de hele wereld 3 miljard vrouwen bestaan die niet lijken op de supertopmodellen en slechts 8 vrouwen supertopmodel zijn!


.............. Marylin Monroe maat 42 had, wat nu gelijk staat aan maat 46.


..............als Barbie een echte vrouw was, ze alleen op handen en voeten zou kunnen lopen, want met haar proporties zou ze niet rechtop kunnen staan!


..............de Gemiddelde Vrouw 66 kilo weegt.


..............een enquête van 1995 laat zien dat 70% van de vrouwen zich schuldig voelen na 3 minuten in een vrouwenblad gebladerd te hebben.


.............. 20 jaar geleden de top modellen 8% minder wogen dan de gemiddelde vrouw. Nu wegen ze 23% minder!
Dus mannen: stop met dromen!


Een leraar Engels schreef eens op het bord deze zin:

'woman without her man is nothing' en vroeg aan zijn leerlingen om de komma te plaatsen.
De jongens schreven: 'woman, without her man, is nothing'.
De meisjes schreven: 'woman, without her, man is nothing'.

----------


## Felice

('k weet niet goed waar ik deze plaatsen moet... kan ook staan bij iets over of voor vrouwen nl....!? eventueel correctie door Agnes of Petra?)

Toen de eerste rimpels kwamen was ik in paniek,
ik liet mijn face toen liften in een prijzige kliniek.
Nou, mijn man vond het fantastisch,
mijn gezicht was weer elastisch.
Niks geen rimpels, niks geen vouwen,
net zo glad als bij ons trouwen.
Tot mijn vriend zei "het is misschien gek...
maar jouw kop past niet meer bij je nek".
Ach, een kleine ingreep, ze trekken dit dus strak
en geven hier een sneetje, anders krijg je dáár een zak.
Nou mijn man was heel tevreden
over wat ze met me deden,
De chirurg zat met mijn borsten in z'n maag
want nu zaten die volgens hem veel te laag.
Toen ze waren opgehesen, leken ze een beetje klein,
maar met siliconenvulling mochten ze er best weer zijn.
Nou ik zag mijn man ontvlammen,
want ik had dus zùlke prammen.
Toen op een avond na het vrijen,
keek hij peinzend naar mijn dijen.
En al had ie geen duidelijke kritiek
ik ging toch weer terug naar de kliniek.
Ik had trouwens ook een buikje, dus na enig overleg
liet ik dat meteen ontvetten, ze zuigen dat in no-time weg.
Om tegelijkertijd mijn billen
minstens zóóó'n stuk op te tillen.
Ik was op ieder feestje weer in tel
maar zat wel héél strak in mijn vel.
Mijn man was niet meer zo op zijn gemak,
want op straat riepen jongens "ga je lekker ouwe zak".
Nou toen kocht ie een toupetje
en een veel te strak korsetje.
Hij ging wandelen en trimmen
en in het fitnesscentrum gymmen.
En maandenlang volgde hij een rigoureus dieet,
tot hij zonder reden in de sauna overleed!
Daar stond ik op het kerkhof mooi te wezen aan het graf,
maar nu hij erin lag was de aardigheid eraf.
Nu laat ik de kwabben zwellen
en ik zal u wat vertellen...
Dames laat je niet verlakken,
laat de boel toch rustig zakken.
Met gladgestreken nekken
valt het leven niet te rekken!
Koester buik en onderkinnen,
echte schoonheid zit van binnen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind 'm hier wel goed staan....hihi...
Ik heb die mail ook al eens gehad en me een breuk gelachen...en nu lach ik weer...hihi!!
 :Smile:  Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Wist je dat mannen veel sneller klaar zijn met geld pinnen dan vrouwen? De man doet het in 5 stappen, de vrouw heeft hiervoor 31 stappen nodig. Hieronder volgen de stappen van de man en de vrouw:

De man:

1- Rijd met de auto tot aan de pinautomaat.
2- Stopt pinpas in de automaat.
3- Toetst pincode en bedrag in.
4- Neemt pasje, geld en bonnetje uit de automaat.
5- Rijd weg.

De vrouw:
1- Rijd tot aan de pinautomaat.
2- Checkt make-up in de achteruitkijkspiegel.
3- Zet motor af.
4- Stopt autosleutels in handtasje.
5- Stapt uit de auto omdat je te ver van de pinautomaat staat
6- Zoekt pinpasje in de handtas.
7- Stopt pasje in de automaat.
8- Zoekt in tasje naar briefje met pincode erop.
9- Toetst pincode in.
10- Checkt saldo.
11- Drukt op geld opnemen.
12- Toets 50,- in.
13- Neemt geld uit de automaat.
14- Stapt in de auto.
15- Checkt weer even de make-up.
16- Zoekt sleutels in handtas.
17- Start de auto.
18- Checkt nog een keer de make-up.
19- Rijd weg.
20- Staat een paar meter verder vol op de rem.
21- Rijd achteruit terug naar de pinautomaat.
22- Stapt uit de auto.
23- Neemt pinpasje en bon uit de automaat.
24- Stapt terug in de auto.
25- Stopt pasje en bonnetje in portomenee.
26- Checkt nog even de make-up.
27- Zet de auto in de eerste versnelling.
28- Rijd weg.
29- Stopt weer.
30- Doet de gordel om.
31- Rijd weg.



Deze mop is niet van mijzelf, maar kreeg ik net van een bekende via de mail binnen. Ik vond hem wel leuk om ook hier neer te zetten.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom staan er geen naakte vrouwen op een postzegel?

Antwoordt: Anders blijven de mannen likken. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat verstaat een man onder: helpen in het huishouden?

Antwoordt: Zijn benen optillen zodat zijn vrouw eronder door kan stofzuigen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarvoor wrijft een vrouw s'morgens als eerste in haar ogen?

Antwoordt: Ze heeft geen zak om aan te krabben.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom stopt een blondje vier kwartjes in de kerstboom?

Antwoordt: Dan heeft ze een piek.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een speelgoed trein, en een vrouwenborst?

Antwoordt: Ze zijn alle bij bedoelt voor de kinderen, maar vader speelt ermee. :Mad:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het is harig van buiten en nat van binnen, en het begint met een K, en het eindigt op een T?

Antwoordt: Een kokosnoot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het verschil tussen vrouwen en een koelkast?

Antwoordt: Een koelkast kreunt niet als je er vlees in stopt.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het verschil tussen geld en schaamhaar?

Antwoordt: Geen van beiden groeit op je rug. :Stick Out Tongue:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarvoor staat het automerk RENAULT?

Antwoordt:roest en narigheid achtervolgen u lange tijd.

R=roest
E=en
N=narigheid
A=achtervolgen
U=u
L=lange
T=tijd.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Twee Nederlanders en een Belg praten over hun relatie. Zegt de ene Nederlander:"Volgens mij gaat mijn vrouw vreemd met een timmerman. Ik vond namelijk allemaal zaagsel onder het bed."
De andere Nederlander zegt:"Volgens mij gaat mijn vrouw vreemd met een metselaar. Ik vond namelijk allemaal cement onder het bed."
Zegt de Belg:"Volgens mij gaat mijn vrouw vreemd met een koe."
"Een koe?"vragen de twee Nederlanders verbaast.
"Ja'zegt de Belg. Ik vond gisteren namelijk een boer onder het bed." :Cool:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van lenigheid?

Antwoordt: Je benen in je nek leggen en op je ballen weglopen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom gaan sommige mannen in de kortebroek naar de hoeren?

Antwoordt: Zonder pijpen kost het minder.
 :EEK!:  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom gooien blondjes water over hun computer?

Antwoordt: Omdat ze willen surfen op het internet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom hangen blondjes gordijnen voor hun computer?

Antwoordt: Om windows te sluiten.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe noem je de vrouw van een bosjesman?

Antwoordt: Takkewijf.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ze hebben nu ook Viagra-light uitgevonden. Je kan er niet mee vrijen maar het staat wel leuk in je zwembroek.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een vrouw en een orkaan?

Antwoordt: Als ze komen zijn ze nat en hevig, en als ze gaan dan nemen ze je huis en auto af.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

Chinees is makkelijk te leren - kijk maar  :Wink: 

-Een Chinese Jehova getuige? Ding Dong

-Een Chinees dom blondje? Dom Ding

-De Chinese minister van verkeer? Om Lei Ding

-Een Chinese visser? Pa Ling

-Een Chinese drugshandelaar? Do Ping

-Een Chinees achterwerk? Wang Snee Wang

-Een Chinese scheet? Wang Snee Wang Pang

-Chinees toiletpapier? Wang Snee Wang Pang Behang

-Een Chinese luier? Wang Snee Wang Pang Vang

-Een Chinese schoonmoeder? Tang

-Een Chinese schoonvader? Bang van Tang

----------


## Agnes574

Vóór het huwelijk... 
Zij: Doei!!
Hij: Ha, eindelijk, ik heb zolang gewacht.
Zij: Wil je dat ik wegga? 
Hij: NEE. Ik durf er niet eens aan te denken.
Zij: Hou je van me?
Hij: Natuurlijk. Heel veel!
Zij: Heb je me ooit bedrogen? 
Hij: NEE. Waarom vraag je me dat? 
Zij: Wil je me kussen?
Hij: Elke keer als ik de kans krijg! 
Zij: Zul je me ooit slaan?
Hij: Ben je gek? Zo iemand ben ik niet! 
Zij: Kan ik je vertrouwen? 
Hij: Ja. 
Zij: Schat! 

Na het huwelijk... 
Lees simpelweg de tekst van onder naar boven!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

NOVEMBERMOPJE!

Op de morgen van één november ontwaakt een man, hij rekt zich uit en kust zijn vrouw innig op haar lippen, haar borsten en haar vagina. 

Nog half slaapdronken kijkt de vrouw om zich heen en vraagt : " Maar hé!! Wat gebeurt er nu? Wat doe jij nu?"

Waarop de man :" Het is vandaag toch Allerheiligen, het feest van alle heiligen? Dus kus ik alles wat mij heilig is!"

De volgende morgen staat de vrouw op en kust haar man hartstochtelijk op zijn penis.

Zegt de man stomverbaasd : " Maar hé!! Wat gebeurt er nu? Wat doe jij nu?"

Antwoordt zijn vrouw doodgemoedereerd : " Wel, het is vandaag toch Allerzielen? Dat is toch de tedere herdenking van alle doden en afgestorvenen??..."

----------


## Agnes574

BELEVENISSEN BIJ DE HELPDESK 

Helpdesk: "Wat voor computer heeft u?"
Vrouwelijke klant: "Een witte." 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo met Celine hier: "Ik krijg mijn diskette er niet uit."
Helpdesk: "Heeft u al geprobeerd op het knopje te drukken?" 
Klant: "Ja, ja hoor, hij komt er echt niet uit." 
Helpdesk: "Dat is niet zo mooi. Wel, ik maak er een melding..." 
Klant: "Neen...wacht...ik zie het al...ik had de diskette er nog niet ingedaan...hij ligt op mijn bureau...sorry..." 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Helpdesk: Klik op het icoontje van 'mijn computer' aan de linkerkant van het scherm." 
Klant: "Bedoel je links voor jou of links voor mij?" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Helpdesk: "Goedendag. Hoe kan ik u helpen?"
Mannelijke klant: "Hallo...ik kan niet printen." 
Helpdesk: "Wilt u voor mij even op de startknop drukken en...
Klant: "Nu moet je goed luisteren. Niet meteen zo technisch doen. Ik ben verdomme Bill Gates niet!" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"Met Martha, goeiemiddag ": "Ik kan niet printen. Iedere keer dat ik het probeer zegt hij: "Can 't find printer". Ik heb de printer zelfs opgetild en voor de monitor neergezet, maar de computer zegt nog steeds dat hij hem niet kan vinden." 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Klant: "Ik wil in het rood printen, maar het lukt niet."
Helpdesk: "Heb je wel een kleurenprinter?" 
Klant: "Aaaah....................dank je." 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Helpdesk: "Wat staat er nu op uw monitor, mevrouw?"
Klant: "Een pluche knuffelbeestje dat mijn vriendje voor me gekocht heeft in de supermarkt." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Helpdesk: "En dan toetst u nu F 8."
Klant : "Hij doet het niet." 
Helpdesk: "Wat heeft u precies gedaan?" 
Klant: "Ik heb acht keer op de F-toets gedrukt zoals je zei, maar er gebeurt niks." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Klant: "Mijn toetsenbord doet het niet meer." 
Helpdesk: "Weet u zeker dat het ingeplugd zit in de computer?"
Klant : "Nee. Ik kan niet achter de computer komen." 
Helpdesk: "Pak uw toetsenbord op en loop tien meter naar achteren." 
Klant: "Oké."
Helpdesk: "Kwam het toetsenbord met u mee?"
Klant: "Ja."
Helpdesk: "Dat toetsenbord is dus niet ingeplugd. Staat er misschien nog een ander toetsenbord?" 
Klant: "Ja...er staat hier nog eentje. Ah...die doet het wel!" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Helpdesk: "Uw wachtwoord is een kleine a van appel, een hoofdletter V als in Victor, het nummer 7." 
Klant: "Is dat een hoofdletter 7?" 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Een klant kon geen verbinding maken met het Internet. 
Helpdesk: "Weet u zeker dat u het juiste wachtwoord gebruikt?" 
Klant: "Ja, dat weet ik zeker. Ik heb het een collega zien doen." 
Helpdesk: "Kunt u mij zeggen welk wachtwoord dat was?"
Klant: "Vijf sterretjes." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Helpdesk: "Welk antivirus programma gebruikt u?"
Klant: "Netscape." 
Helpdesk: "Dat is geen antivirus programma" 
Klant: "Oh, sorry...Internet Explorer." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Klant: "Ik heb een groot probleem. Een vriend van mij heeft een screensaver op mijn computer gezet, maar iedere keer dat ik de muis beweeg, gaat hij weg!" 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Helpdesk: "Met Microsoft Tech. Support, kan ik u helpen?" 
Oude vrouw: "Goedemiddag! Ik heb nu al vier uur op jullie zitten wachten! 
Kunnen jullie me alstublieft zeggen hoe lang het duurt voor jullie me helpen?"
Helpdesk: "Uhh..? Pardon, ik snap het probleem niet helemaal."
Oude vrouw: "Ik heb zitten werken in Word en ik heb meer dan vier uur geleden de helptoets al ingedrukt. Kun je me zeggen wanneer jullie nu eindelijk komen?" 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Helpdesk : "Hoe kan ik je helpen?" 
Klant: "Ik ben mijn eerste e-mail aan het schrijven." 
Helpdesk: "OK, en wat is het probleem?"
Klant: "Wel, ik krijg wel de letter a, maar hoe zet ik er nu een rondje omheen? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Helpdesk: waarmee kan ik U helpen 
Klant: zie niets op mijn monitor!! 
Helpdesk : zit u achter U computer ? 
Klant : nee!! 
Helpdesk : ga achter U computer zitten. 
Klant: OK 
Helpdesk ; wat ziet U nu ? 
Klant: Allemaal kabels

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Agnes,

WWHHHAAA HAHAHAHAHAHA
Jij kan er ook wat van zeg. Super!!!!!
En dan zeg je nog dat je mij niet kan overtreffen???
Nou, bij deze heb je mij al overtroffen. Superleuk!!
Die mop van: voor en na het huwelijk daarbij lag ik dubbel van het lachen.

Geweldig gedaan lieverd!!!!!!!!

Dikke XX en een grote knuf
Déy..

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Felice,

Ik kende het (gedicht) wat je hier schreef nog niet, maar ik vind hem wel ontzettend leuk. Er zit natuurlijk wel een bron van waarheid in. Gewoon alles lekker laten hangen. :Wink:  

Mijn moeder zou zeggen : Van een knap bord kun je niet eten!

Liefs
Déy

----------


## Déylanna

DE TIEN SCHOOLGEBODEN:


1- Gij zult niet praten in de klas (schreeuwen heeft meer effect)
2- Gij zult niet rennen door de gangen (glijden is leuker)
3- Gij zult niet te laat komen (neem gewoon een dag vrij)
4- Gij zult geen huiswerk overschrijven (laat het een ander voor je doen)
5- Gij zult niet afkijken (laat het gewoon doorgeven)
6- Gij zult geen propjes naar andere gooien (stenen komen harder aan)
7- Gij zult niet op de tafels tekenen (verf blijft beter zitten)
8- Gij zult het leven van de leraar niet zuur maken (bederf het)
9- Gij zult geen potloden afpakken (neem ze gewoon)
10- Gij zult niet krassen op je huiswerk (gooi het gewoon weg)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom hebben mannen geen last van een midlife-crisis?

Antwoordt: Ze zijn blijven hangen in hun puberteit.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe oefenen mannen hun buikspieren?

Antwoordt: Door telkens hun buik in te trekken als ze een mooie vrouw zien.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een man en een computer?

Antwoordt: Je weet nooit waarom ze zo raar doen, en ze hebben altijd te weinig geheugen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom is een aardbei zo rood?

Antwoordt: Omdat hij zich schaamt voor zijn pukkeltjes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoeveel muizen passen er in een vrouwen-onderbroek?

Antwoordt: Geen, want de poes zit er in.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom hebben tampons touwtjes?

Antwoordt: Dan kunnen de schaamluizen bungee-jumpen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom kunnen vrouwen s'ochtends zo moeilijk plassen?

Antwoordt: Moet je maar eens een koude tosti uitelkaar trekken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

HihihiHahahahahaHohohohohohohohoooooooooo....
Daar zitten weer een paar héle goeie tussen!!!!!
 :Wink:   :Smile:  Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Komt een man s'avonds laat thuis van zijn werk, en zijn vrouw begint gelijk te zeuren:"Schat, de deur klemt."
Zegt de man:"Ik ben toch zeker geen timmerman!"
"De gootsteen in de keuken is ook verstopt."gaat de vrouw verder.
Zegt de man:"Ik ben toch zeker ook geen loodgieter!"
"En,'zegt de vrouw, Het tegeltje op de douche zit ook los."
Zegt de man:"En ik ben toch ook zeker geen tegelzetter!"
Ongeveer een maand later komt de man weer thuis van zijn werk en ziet dat de deur niet meer klemt, de gootsteen niet meer verstopt is, en dat het tegeltje van de douche ook weer vast zit. Vraagt de man aan zijn vrouw:"Hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen?"
"Dat heeft de buurman gedaan."
"Hoeveel heb je hem daar dan wel niet voor betaald?"vraagt de man.
"Niks. Ik mocht kiezen. Of ik zou een lekkere cake bakken, of hij zou mij een lekkere beurt geven."
"Dan heb je zeker een lekkere cake gebakken?"vraagt de man.
Waarop de vrouw antwoordt:"Ik ben toch zeker geen bakker!!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een vrouw vraagt aan haar buurvrouw:"Zou u mij een plezier willen doen door vanmiddag topless op u terras te gaan liggen."
"Hoezo?"vraagt de buurvrouw verbaast.
"Nou,'zegt de vrouw. Dan weet ik zeker dat mijn man eindelijk eens het gras gaait maaien."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat zeggen de Chinezen tegen een casteratie?

Antwoordt: Hakkie takkie weg zakkie.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom heeft Hillary Clinton s'ochtends altijd sex met Bill Clinton?

Antwoordt: Ze wil de First Lady zijn.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komt een Belg bij een lampenzaak, en hij vraagt aan de verkoper:"Verkoopt u misschien ook kapotte lampen?"
"Nee sorry,''zegt de verkoper, Maar wat moet u met kapotte lampen doen?"
Waarop de Belg antwoordt:"Ik ga een donkere kamer in richten."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom gooien blondjes broodkruimels op de wc?

Antwoordt: Voor de wc-eend.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoeveel procent van de mannen valt na de sex in direct in slaap?

Antwoordt: 5 procent. De overige 95 procent moet eerst nog naar huis.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

Na een lange nacht van vrijen, rolde de jongen op z'n zij....
Hij keek rond en zag een ingelijste foto van een jongeman op het 
nachtkastje.
Natuurlijk begon hij zich meteen zorgen te maken. "Is dat je man?"
vroeg hij nerveus "Nee gek" antwoordde ze en kroop nog eens
lekker tegen hem aan. "Je vriend dan?" vroeg hij. 
"Nee, helemaal niet" antwoordde ze, knabbelend op z'n oor.
"Wie is het dan?" vroeg de nu wat ongeduldige jongen
Ontspannen antwoordde ze... "Dat was ik voor de operatie". 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Sta ik laatst in de file draait die vent in de auto naast mij 
zijn raampje open... Ik denk dat die iets wil vragen en draai ook
mijn raampje ope n... Zegt die vent: Ook een scheet gelaten? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ze deed zo lekker heet.
Ze zei "kom je vanavond, er is niemand thuis".
Waaaw, te gek.
Dus ik ging, belde aan, . en inderdaad, er was niemand thuis. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een Franse homo komt aan een benzinepomp en
steekt het tankpistool in zijn gat.
Zegt de uitbater : " c a n'est pas normal"
Waarop de homo : "Non, c'est Super" 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Komt een man bij de garage. Vraagt hij aan de garagehouder :
"Ik wil graag twee spiegels voor m'n Lada".
Zegt die garagehouder : "Lijkt me een goede ruil" 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Een agent houdt een fietser aan :
"Zozo mijnheer, dat ziet er niet best uit. uw bel is kapot, uw 
remmen werken niet en uw licht is kapot !
Dat gaat u 50 Euro kosten!"
"Akkoord," zegt de fietser,
"Maar dan moet hij wel morgen klaar zijn!" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

"Ik heb een cavia" zegt Suzy in de klas.
"Ik heb een poes" zegt Mieke.
Jantje steekt ook zijn vinger op: "Ik heb er ee n van veertig 
centimeter." 
Streng zegt de juf : "Blijf jij straks maar na."
Zegt Jantje: ".... dacht ik wel" 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Drie padvindertjes staan met hun rugzakjes te liften langs de weg. 
Stopt er een stoere sportwagen met daarin een bloedmooie jongedame 
aan het stuur.
Twee padvindertjes stappen in op de achterbank en een
padvindertje stapt in naast de bestuurster, die vraagt: "Zijn 
jullie trekkers?" 
Antwoordt het padvindertje op de voorbank:
"Die twee achterin wel, maar ik neuk al een beetje!" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

Een man komt heel enthousiast thuis:
"Trees, pak je koffers, pak je koffers!"
"Wat is er dan?" vraagt zijn vrouw.
"Ik heb veertig miljoen gewonnen bij de Lotto ," roept de man.
"O, wat geweldig," zegt de vrouw:
"Wat moet ik pakken: zomer- of winterkleren?" 
"Maakt niet uit," zegt de man, "als je maar opdondert!" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Twee secretaresses zitten tegenover elkaar, zegt de een tegen de 
ander "Wat heb jij nou in je haar zitten, is dat sperma?"
"Ja", zegt de ander, "je hoeft toch niet alles te slikken van je 
baas !

----------


## Déylanna

HAHAHAHAHAHA, Geweldig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hoe slecht mijn humeur ook was :Frown:  Jij weet wel iemand aan het lachen te maken :Big Grin: 

Knap werkje hoor!!!!! :Smile: 

Dikke XXXXXX
Déy...

----------


## Déylanna

Er komt een man bij de dokter en zegt:"Dokter, het sexleven met mijn vrouw is niet meer wat het is geweest. We zijn al wel 25 jaar getrouwd, maar ik zou zo graag weer een goed sexleven willen hebben."
Zegt de dokter:"Daar weet ik wel wat op. Je moet je vrouw gewoon eens een ongelooflijke goede bef beurt geven. Dan komt het weer helemaal goed."
De man gaat blij naar huis en denkt: dat gaan we eens even regelen.
S'avonds gaat hij de slaapkamer in en kruipt via de achterkant het bed in, doet de benen wijd open en begint daar toch een goed potje te beffen.
Na een kwartier, nog helemaal geen reactie. Ondertussen heeft de man een lamme tong gekregen en stapt uit bed om wat te gaan drinken beneden.
Komt ie beneden, ziet hij daar zijn vrouw staan.
Hij zegt:"Hoe kom jij nou zo snel hier?"
Zij zegt:"Wat bedoel je?"
Hij zegt:"Net lag je nog in ons bed."
Zij zegt:"Schat, ik had je toch gezegd dat wij vanavond op de logeerkamer zouden slapen, omdat mijn moeder kwam logeren!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tijdens een voetbalwedstrijd begint een supporter, zomaar tussen de toeschouwers, zich eigen te masturberen. Als hij klaar is steekt een sigaret op, kijkt om zich heen en ziet dat iedereen hem met grote ogen en vol verbazing aan kijkt.
Waarnaar hij verwondert zegt":"Mag je hier niet roken?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oma vraagt aan haar kleindochter:"Wat wil je voor je verjaardag hebben?"
Waarop het kind zegt:"De pil!"
Waarop oma bijna een flauwte krijgt en zegt:"Wat moet jij nou met de pil?"
Zegt het meisje:"Nou ik heb al drie poppen, en dat vind ik genoeg!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom dragen nonnnen geen B.H?

Antwoordt: God ondersteunt alles.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat zegt een kip als die tegen de muur aanloopt?

Antwoordt: TOK!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoeveel kippen passen er in een mannen-onderbroek?

Antwoordt: Ligt eraan hoelang de stok is.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komt een vrouw bij de dokter en zegt:"Dokter, als ik op mijn linkerzij lig dan gaat mijn hart zo tekeer."
Zegt de dokter:"Dan gaat u toch gewoon op uw rechterzij liggen."
Zegt de vrouw:"Ja, maar dan gaan mijn darmen zo tekeer."
Zegt de dokter:"Nou, dan is het toch opgelost. Dan gaat u gewoon op uw rug liggen."
Zegt de vrouw:"Ja, maar dan gaat mijn vent zo tekeer!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is vagina in het Duits?

Antwoordt: Zwei flappen die zusammen klappen, und nach den piemel happen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een Belg komt bij Blokker en ziet een thermosfles staan.
Hij vraagt aan de verkoopster:"Wat is dat?"
"Nou,'zegt de verkoopster. Dat is een thermosfles. Alles wat je er koud in stopt, blijft koud, en alles wat je er warm in stopt, blijft warm."
"Ik neem er ééntje."zegt de Belg.
Terug gekomen in Belgie neemt hij de thermosfles mee naar zijn werk en zijn collega's vragen wat dat voor een fles is.
Dus zegt de Belg:"Dat is een thermosfles. Alles wat je er koud in stopt, blijft koud, en alles wat je er warm in stopt, blijft warm."
Vraagt zijn collega:"En wat heb je er nu inzitten?"
Zegt die Belg:"Twee koppen koffie en een ijsje!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HOe noemt een Belg een vibrator?

Antwoordt: Een kutbrommer.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom kijkt een Hollander zo zuinig als hij klaarkomt?

Antwoordt: Omdat het uit zijn eigen zak komt.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom schiep God het orgasme?

Antwoordt: Anders blijf je door neuken.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Weer héél wat goeie hoor!!!
Eén verbetering...het moet zijn;Hoe noemt een NEDERLANDER een vibrator...de belgen gebruiken het woord 'kut' namelijk niet!! Hihi...hebbes!!  :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:  Ag XxXxX

----------


## Déylanna

Oké Agnes. Een punt erbij voor jou. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar................wat is in Belgie het juiste woord dan????????????? :Confused: 


XXXXXXXX
Déy...

----------


## Déylanna

hoe stop je met roken, en val je tegelijkertijd af?

Antwoordt: Door een nicotinepleister op je mond te plakken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom laten mannen scheten?

Antwoord: Om zijn konthaar the fohnen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe isoleert een Belg een kippenhol?

Antwoord: Door er dubbel gaas voor te spannen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik ben een handig voorwerp. Meestal zo rond de 15 aan 20 centimeter lang, waarvan de werking door beide sexen wordt gewaardeerd. Normaal gesproken hang ik er wat bij, klaar voor onmidellijke actie. Je herkent me aan een groepje haartjes aan de ene kant, en aan de andere kant een gaatje. Voor het gebruik word ik meestal vrijwillig, soms langzaam en soms snel, in een vlezige en vochtige opening gestopt, waar ik vele keren in op en neer ga. Iedereen die er naar luistert zal het geluid herkennen, wat gepaard gaat met goed getimde bewegingen. Wanneer ik uiteindelijk wordt terug getrokken, laat ik een sappige, plakkerige substantie achter, waarvan een deel verwijderd moet worden van de buitenkant van de opening, en een deel van mijn lange schacht. Na de actie keer ik weer terug naar de normale bengelende ruststand, klaar voor een nieuwe actie. Hopelijk zo'n twee aan drie keer per dag maar meestal veel minder.
Zoals je waarschijnlijk al had geraden ben ik je enige echte.........................

TANDENBORSTEL!!!!!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe noem je een vrouw in de overgang?

Antwoordt: Een kut in de vut.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het begint met een N, en het eindigt op Euken.

Antwoordt: Nasi goreng uit eigen keuken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

> Oké Agnes. Een punt erbij voor jou.
> Maar................wat is in Belgie het juiste woord dan?????????????
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXX
> Déy...


Ik heb hier eens rondgevraagd lieverd...
De belgen noemen het gewoon een...ruitenwisser!!!  :Wink: 
Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey liefie (agnes)

Dan zou ik het woord 'kutbrommer' moeten vervangen door 'ruitenwisserbrommer'. Beetje rare naam voor een vibrator, vind je niet. :Confused: 
Ik denk dat ik het toch maar zo laat......... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 


XXXXX
Déy..

----------


## Déylanna

Het is al een hele tijd bekend dat seks een goede vorm van lichaamsbeweging is. Maar tot voor kort was er nooit onderzoek gedaan naar het verbranden van calorieen bij mannen door verschillende seksuele activiteiten. Na een diepgravende studie kunnen we u nu met trots de volgende resultaten voorleggen:

Uittrekken van haar kleren:

-Met haar toestemming..........12 calorieen
-Zonder haar toestemming......187 calorieen



Het losmaken van haar b.h:

-Met beide handen...........8 calorieen
-Met één hand................12 calorieen
-Met je tanden................85 calorieen



Het omdoen van een condoom:

-Bij een erectie...........6 calorieen
-Zonder een erectie.....315 calorieen



Voorspel:

-Proberen de clitoris te vinden..........8 calorieen
-Proberen de G plek te vinden...........92 calorieen



Standjes:

-Missionaris...........12 calorieen
-69 al liggend.........78 calorieen
-69 al staand.........112 calorieen
-Kruiwagen............216 calorieen
-Op z'n hondjes.......326 calorieen
-Italiaanse kroonluchter.......912 calorieen



Orgasme:

-Echt..........112 calorieen
-Fake..........315 calorieen



Post-orgasme:

-In bed liggen knuffelen..........18 calorieen
-Onmidellijk opstaan...............36 calorieen
-Uitleggen waarom je onmidellijk opstaat.........86 calorieen



Een tweede erectie krijgen als je......

20-29 jaar bent..........36 calorieen
30-39 jaar bent..........80 calorieen
40-49 jaar bent..........124 calorieen
50-59 jaar bent..........972 calorieen
60-69 jaar bent..........2916 calorieen
70 jaar of ouder bent........resultaten nog niet binnen



Weer aankleden:

-Kalm..........32 calorieen
-Gehaast.....98 calorieen
-Terwijl haar vader op de deur staat te bonken..........1218 calorieen
-Terwijl je vrouw op de deur staat te bonken.............3521



Veel plezier met afvallen!!!!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe trekt een Hollander zijn onderbroek aan?

Antwoordt: Geel voor, bruin achter

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom heeft een kip geen tieten?

Antwoordt: Omdat een haan geen handen heeft.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe wordt er in Belgie behangen?

Antwoordt: Eén Belg houdt het behangpapier vast en een ander metselt er gauw een muurtje achter.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe begint een Nederlands recept voor een omelet?

Antwoordt: Men leent twee eieren........

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom gebeuren de meeste ongevallen in het verkeer als de man gedronken heeft?

Antwoordt: Omdat hij dan de vrouw laat rijden.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welke salade helpt het beste tegen jeuk?

Antwoordt: Een krabsalade.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe stop je met roken en val je tegelijkertijd af?

Antwoordt: Door een nicotinepleister op je mond te plakken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat doet een Fransman als er een vlieg in zijn glas wijn drijft?

Antwoordt: Hij kiept het glas om en pakt een nieuwe.



Wat doet een Belg als er een vlieg in zijn glas wijn drijft?

Antwoordt: Hij pakt het beestje eruit en doet alsof er niets gebeurt is.



Wat doet een Nederlander als er een vlieg in zijn glas wijn drijft?

Antwoordt: Hij pakt het beestje vast, knijpt er stevig in en zegt:"Oké, jij gaat nu alles terugspugen wat je opgedronken hebt!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

Een paar komt een 3-sterren restaurant binnen.
De ober vraagt wat ze willen drinken. 

Zegt de vrouw: 'Voor mij rosé champagne'. 
De ober vraagt: 'En voor meneer'? 
Zegt de vrouw: 'Een glas plat water'. 

De ober blijft discreet en brengt het gevraagde.
Even later komt hij vragen of ze hun keuze hebben gemaakt. 

'Jazeker' zegt de vrouw:
'Als voorgerecht neem ik foie gras, dan een halve kreeft, dan canard à l'orange en als nagerecht kaas en een aardbeientaartje. 
En om te drinken mag je me een halve fles Petrus van 1989 geven'. 


'En voor meneer'? vraagt de ober. 

Zegt de vrouw opnieuw: 
'Voor meneer enkele blaadjes sla als voorgerecht, dan gekookte wortelen en als nagerecht een ijsje op basis van rauwe worteltjes en om te drinken een glas groentesap'. 

De ober ietwat gegeneerd zegt: 'Meneer is zeker op dieet'? 

Waarop de vrouw antwoordt: 

Nee, maar zolang meneer overal gaat neuken als een konijn, zal meneer ook eten als een konijn.

----------


## Déylanna

Dat is een heeellllee goeie, Ag.
Super!

Dikke knuff
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

In een vliegtuig zegt de piloot bij het opstijgen :"welkom aan boord
enz...".
Maar hij vergeet de intercom uit te doen en zegt tegen de co-piloot "ik
ga even een grote boodschap doen op de wc en als ik klaar ben geef ik de stewardess een beurt.
"Maar dat hoort natuurlijk iedereen in het hele vliegtuig en de
stewardess rent naar de cockpit om te waarschuwen dat de intercom nog
aanstaat.
Zegt een passagier haar: "rustig aan, hij moet eerst nog schijten."

----------


## Agnes574

Drie vrouwen zijn op de camping in de kantine geweest. Ze zijn goed in
de wind en lopen gearmd terug naar de caravan.
Onderweg struikelen ze bijna over een stomdronken kerel die op de
grond ligt.
Zegt de eerste vrouw:
"Nou, dat is mijn Jan niet, want dat zie ik aan z'n oren.
"Zegt de tweede vrouw: "Nou, dat is mijn Piet niet, want dat zie ik aan
z'n neus."
De derde vrouw maakt de gulp van de man open en zegt:
"Nou, 't is ook niemand van de camping."

----------


## Agnes574

Komt een mooi sexy gekleed meisje de winkel binnen.
Ze past een jurkje en keurt het goed.
Ze komt bij de kassa en betaald met 1000 frank.
Volgens de paarse lamp is het briefje vals.
Waarop het sexy meisje zegt:
"Verdorie dan hebben ze me zonet verkracht!"
-------------------------------------------------------------
Een kleuter loopt met vader in de straat en ziet 2 honden neuken.
"Papa, wat doen die honden?
De vader, ietswat verlegen :
"wel de vrouwelijke hond wil niet terug naar het hondenhok, en de andere
duwt hem ernaartoe."
"Wat een geluk dat mama zich goed vasthield aan de lavabo
deze morgen, anders had de postbode haar tot aan het postkantoor
geduwd."
-------------------------------------------------------------
Een man en een vrouw liggen in bed naar "Multimiljonair" te kijken.
Hij: "Heb je soms zin in sex ?"
Zij: "NEE."
Hij: "Mag ik "NEE" als je definitieve antwoord nemen ??"
Zij: "JA!!!"
Hij: "Dan zou ik graag een vriendin willen bellen !!!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

Een paar pikante....ik durf nogal hé  :Smile: 
hihi.... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Bier Zonder Alcohol Is Als Een Beha Aan Een Waslijn: Het Beste Is Eruit .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mijn Vrouw Is Heel Jaloers: Onlangs Keek Ze In Mijn Agenda
En Vroeg Wie 'juli' Was. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het Is Beter Parkinson Te Hebben Dan Alzheimer, Want Het
Is Beter Met Je Pint Te Morsen Dan Ze Te Vergeten Uit Te 
Drinken.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boer Zoekt Vrouw Met Tractor: Foto Tractor Toevoegen Aub!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Ik Open Nooit Een Brief Van Mijn Man, Doch Op Deze Stond
'vertrouwelijk'. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mijn Beste Vriend Ging Ervan Door Met Mijn Vrouw En Geloof
Me: Ik Mis Hem. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Moedig Is Het Als Je Na Een Avondje Stappen Met Vrienden Thuiskomt En Je Vrouw Je Opwacht Met Een Bezem En Je Vraagt: 'ben Je Nog Zo Laat Aan Het Schoonmaken, Schat?' 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mijn Vrouw Was Gisteren Zo Woedend Dat Ze Weigerde Voor
Mij Eten Te Maken, Maar Ik Wachtte Kalm Af Tot Ze Kookte Van 
Woede.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik Denk Niet Dat Mijn Man Erg Trouw Is; Mijn Laatste Kind Lijkt
Helemaal Niet Op Hem. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De Laatste Ruzie Was Mijn Fout. Mijn Vrouw Vroeg Wat Er Op
De Televisie Was En Ik Antwoordde: 'stof'. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mijn Grootmoeder Is 90. Ze Gaat Uit Met Een Man Van 93. Ze Maken Nooit Ruzie. Ze Horen Mekaar Niet Eens. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Als Liefde Blind Is, Waarom Is Lingerie Dan Zo Populair ?

----------


## Déylanna

HAHAHAHA
Goed gedaan, liefje. Dat waren weer een paar leuke.
Ik heb weer even goed kunnen lachen..... :Big Grin: 


Dikke kus,
Déy

----------


## Déylanna

Wat is het verschil tussen een auto en een tampon?

Antwoordt: Bij een tampon krijg je een gratis trekkabel.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom werkt een Belg altijd op zijn knieen?

Antwoordt: Dan kan hij niet op staande voet ontslagen worden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het voordeel van dement zijn?

Antwoordt: Dan kun je met pasen je eigen paaseieren verstoppen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van Europese integratie?

Antwoordt: Als een Bulgaar met een Russin in een Italiaans restaurant achten een Spaans gordijn een Frans nummertje maken.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom stinkt een kut?

Antwoordt: Anders kan de lul niet overgeven.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van geduld hebben?

Antwoordt: Het woord kut op de muur schrijven en wachten totdat er haren op komen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van SM?

Antwoordt: Een zweep op de muur tekenen en je vrouw er tegenaan gooien.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Déylanna

Als moeder een baby krijgt op vaderdag, wat krijgt vader dan?

Antwoordt: Een geschenk uit eigen zak.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe weet je dat je ogen in verbinding staan met je kont?

Antwoordt: Trek maar eens een haartje uit je kont, dan springen de tranen in je ogen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wist je dat ze onlangs gesuikerde tampons op de markt hebben gebracht?
Speciaal voor de zuurpruimen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom hebben Belgische vrouwen vierkante tepels?

Antwoordt: Dan kunnen de baby's alvast aan de vorm van de frieten wennen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarvoor dient een string?

Antwoordt: Om na het poepen je kont te kunnen flossen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

HAHAHA..............
Die kende ik nog niet...hihihi...weeral top Déy!!!!!  :Wink: 
Knuffel xxx

----------


## Petra717

Zijn weer allemaal goed om te lachen!! Aggie en Déylanna!!

Thanks for sharing!

knuffel, 
Petra

----------


## Déylanna

Hoe noem je de zonen van een prostituee?

Antwoordt: Tippelzonen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het verschil tussen een penis en een stofzuiger?

Antwoordt: Een stofzuiger zuigt en een penis wordt gezogen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is de overéénkomst tussen een verbrande cake en een zwangere vrouw?

Antwoordt: Het was niet gebeurt als je hem er op tijd had uitgehaald.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Door welk sex-standje krijg je de lelijkste kinderen?

Antwoordt: Vraag dat maar aan je moeder.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het verschil tussen bingo en een maagd?

Antwoordt: Bij bingo wacht je op het laatste nummertje, en een maagd wacht op het eerste nummertje.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe kun je zien dat een baby met een Viagra-pil is verwekt?

Antwoordt: Hij kan direct na de geboorte al staan.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat staat er aan het uiteinde van een condoom?

Weet je dat niet?

Dan heb je er zeker nog nooit één hoeven afrollen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik

Ik wil

Ik wil je

Ik wil je kussen

Ik wil je kussen op

Ik wil je kussen op bed

Ik wil je kussen op bed leggen

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adam zei: "Het is een wonder! Mijn paal staat stijf zonder steun eronder!"
Eva zei: "Het wonder is mij ook geschied! Mijn pruim is nat en het regent niet!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- De BH's waren €10,- nu €15,-
- De slipjes waren €15,- nu €10,-
- De lakens waren €20,- toen €15,- en nu €25,-

Wat is de conclusie??????

De BH's gaan omhoog, de slipjes naar beneden en de lakens op en neer.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Beter een varken zonder krul, dan een man zonder L*L

- Als maisolie van mais komt, en olijfolie van olijven, hoe zit het dan met baby-olie?

----------


## Agnes574

hahahahahahahahaha........................whoehaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Mam-Moet

Als je denkt dat de mammoet uitgestorven is,
heb je het mis, want ......................

... mam moet eten koken,
... mam moet koffie zetten,
... mam moet de was doen,
... mam moet boodschappen doen,
... mam moet helpen met het huiswerk,
... mam moet zorgen dat het huis schoon is,
... mam moet helpen in de tuin,
... mam moet zorgen dat alle rekeningen op tijd betaald worden,
... mam moet als het nodig is dokter zijn,
... en als mam een man heeft met twee linkerhanden moet ze ook nog
electricien, timmerman, fietsenmaker, schoenmaker etc,etc,etc zijn,
... maar mam moet vooral niet zeuren !!!!!!!!!

Deze kreeg ik vandaag via mail van Felice!!!
Thanks Feliceke!!!!  :Wink: 
Mega-goeie vind ik !!! HIHIHIHAHAHAHOHOHOHO !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

WHAHAHAHAHA,
Die is inderdaad super goed!

Liefs en een grote dikke knuffel
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom mannen nooit depressief zijn: 
Mannen zijn simpelweg gelukkig, maar wat had je anders verwacht?

Je achternaam verandert niet. 
De garage is helemaal van jou alleen. 
Chocolade is gewoon een tussendoortje. 
Je kan president worden. 
Je wordt nooit zwanger. 
Je kan een wit T-shirt dragen naar een water park. 
Je kan zonder shirt naar een water park. 
De wereld is jouw urinoir. 
Zelfde werk, meer salaris. 
Rimpels geven je karakter.
Mensen staren nooit naar je borstkas als ze tegen je praten. 
De hele tijd één humeur. 
Telefoongesprekken duren nooit langer dan 30 seconden.
Je weet dingen over tanks. 
Een vijfdaagse vakantie behoeft maar één tas. 
Je wordt extra gewaardeerd bij de kleinste lieve daad. 
Als iemand je vergeet uit te nodigen, kun je nog steeds bevriend met ze zijn. 
Drie paar schoenen is meer dan genoeg. 
Je bent niet in staat om kreukels in je kleren te zien. 
Je kapsel blijft hetzelfde voor jaren, soms zelfs decennia's. 
Je hoeft alleen maar je gezicht en je hals te scheren. 
En je kan op 24 december in een half uur kerstinkopen doen voor 25 familieleden. 

Geen wonder dat mannen gelukkiger zijn. 

(hihi...mij doorgestuurd per mail..haha!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Zegt de pastoor:"Al diegenen, 
die deze week hun partner bedrogen hebben moeten naar voor komen". 

Het stokoude en slecht horende vrouwtje vraagt daarop aan haar gebuur: 
"Wat zegt meneer de pastoor juuust?" 

"Hij zei dat al diegenen die een muntbolleke willen naar voor moeten 
gaan", zegt de gebuur. 

Het oude vrouwtje, steunend op haar wandelstok, zet zich met veel moeite 
recht en strompelt naar voor. 

De totaal verwarde pastoor roept haar toe: "U ? Mevrouw ? Op uw 
leeftijd, ben je niet beschaamd?" 

"Meneer pastoor, het is nie omdat ik geen tanden meer heb, da ik er 
nie meer kan op zuigen, heee........"

----------


## Déylanna

Weer twee heeeelllleee goeie, Aggie!!

----------


## Déylanna

Er loopt een man over de wallen en hij vraagt aan de hoertjes of hij iets vies met ze mag doen. Eén van de hoertjes neemt de uitdaging aan en ze gaat met de man naar een peeskamertje toe. 
"Ga maar op het bed zitten met je ogen dicht. Je mag pas weer kijken als ik het zeg,"zegt de man.
De vrouw hoort kleding ritselen, een hoop gekreun, en wederom weer geritsel van kleding.
"Je mag weer kijken hoor."zegt de man.
Het hoertje kijkt op en ziet de man geheel gekleed staan.
"En dat vieze. Wanneer komt dat dan?"vraagt ze.
"Oh,"zegt de man. Dat heb ik al gedaan........Ik heb net je handtas vol gescheten!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er komt een oude man van 83 bij de spermabank.
"Ik wil graag een donatie doen."zegt hij.
"Wat zegt u?"vraagt de receptioniste.
"Dat ik graag wil doneren."zegt de man.
Het meisje durft de man niet te weigeren en neemt hem mee naar een kamertje.
Ze zet een leuk pornofilmpje op, geeft hem een jampotje, en trekt het gordijn dicht.
Alle collega's komen nieuwschierig bij het gordijn staan luisteren. Ze horen gekreun:
"Hmmmmpppppfffff, hhhmmmmmppppffff."
En nog eens gekreun:
"Hhhhhmmmpppfff, hhmmmpppfff." En dan opeens horen ze de man zeggen:"NOU, NOU!!"
Iedereen stuift meteen bij het gordijn weg en het mannetje komt naar buiten. Zegt hij tegen de receptioniste:"Ik heb het met mijn linkerhand geprobeerd, ik heb het met mijn rechterhand geprobeerd, maar...................ik krijg dat klerepotje niet open!!!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man koopt bij de drogisterij een pakje condooms en hij betaalt met een briefje van honderd euro.
"Kunt u niet passen?"vraagt de verkoopster.
"Nee,"zegt de man. Dat heeft geen zin, ze zijn voor mijn broer....."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Op een dag vraag een drieling aan hun vader:"Pap, mogen wij vanavond onze vriendjes mee naar huis nemen?"
"Oké, dat is goed."antwoordt vader.
S'avonds hoort de vader bij de eerste slaapkamer:"AUW!! AUW!!!"
Bij de tweede kamer hoort hij hetzelfde, maar bij de derde kamer hoort hij niets.
De volgende morgen vraagt hij aan de eerste:"Waarom riep je auw auw?"
Zegt ze:"Zijn grote pik in mijn kleine kutje......"
Bij de tweede dochter krijgt hij hetzelfde te horen en bij de derde dochter vraagt hij:"Waarom hoorde ik bij jou niets?"
Antwoordt de derde dochter:"Ik heb geleerd om niet met volle mond te praten....."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 zielen en 1 gedachte
5 minuten fun en negen maanden wachten...  :Wink: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een lesbische vrouw gaat naar de gyneacoloog, terwijl hij haar aan het onderzoeken is, roept hij plotseling uit:"Maar mevrouw, zo'n schoon poesje heb ik nog nooit gezien!!"
"Zou kunnen,"zegt de vrouw. De werkster komt ook drie keer per week."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Déylanna

Een familie zit gezellig te tafelen als de zoon plotseling zeer ernstig naar zijn vader kijkt.
"papa, mag ik een persoonlijke vraag stellen?"
"Doe maar, jongen."
"Hoeveel soorten borsten bestaan er?"
De vader wrijft bedenkelijk over zijn kin en zegt:"Er zijn eigenlijk drie soorten borsten. Bij de vrouwen tussen de twintig en de dertig zijn het net meloenen. Stevig, vol en rond.
Bij vrouwen rond de veertig zijn het net peren. Nog steeds vrij stevig maar ze hangen een beetje. En bij vrouwen over de vijftig zijn het net uien."
"Hoezo uien?"vraagt zijn vrouw bedenkelijk.
"Nou,"zegt de man, kijk ernaar en ze maken je aan het huilen."
Zowel zijn vrouw als zijn dochter zijn woedend.
De dochter wend zich tot haar moeder en vraagt:"Mama, mag ik een persoonlijke vraag stellen? Hoeveel soorten penissen bestaan er?"
De moeder denkt even na en lacht dan fijntjes naar haar man.
"Wel kind,"zegt ze. Een man gaat in zijn leven door drie fasen heen. In zijn twintigerjaren is zijn penis als een eik. Hard en onverwoestbaar. In zijn dertiger aan veertiger jaren is zijn penis net een berkentak. Toch nog stevig maar met meer plooi erin. En na zijn vijftigste is de penis net een kerstboom."
Bedachtzaam kijkt de man naar zijn vrouw. "Hoezo een kerstboom?"vraag hij.
"Ja,"zegt de vrouw. Hij is dan volkomen uitgedroogd en de ballen hangen er alleen aan als decoratie!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe noemen ze in Belgie een vagina?

Antwoordt: eengatvoorpielekes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat zijn drie goede redenen om vijftig euro op je pennis te laten tatoeeren?

Antwoordt:
1-Je kan lekker met je geld spelen
2-Je kan je geld zien groeien
3-Het geeft niet als je vrouw eraan zit.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een dienstmeisje laat op de eerste de beste dag een antieke chineese vaas vallen.
"Wat doe jij nou! Dat was een vaas uit 1640!" roept de heer des huizes boos.
"O gelukkig,"zegt het meisje. Ik dacht dat het een nieuwe vaas was.""

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man komt een dierenwinkel binnen en zegt:"Ik zou graag een aantal dieren willen bestellen. Vier ratten, tien muizen, acht vliegen en twintig spinnen."
"Houd u slangen ofzo?"vraagt de verkoper verbaast.
"Nee,"zegt de man. Maar ik ga verhuizen en ik moest het huis achterlaten in dezelfde staat als toen ik er ben ingetrokken."

----------


## Agnes574

HAHAhahaHAHAhaha......................
Hele goeie weer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Knufffff XxXxX

----------


## Agnes574

Een koppel oudjes komt bij de dokter voor hun jaarlijkse controle.
Na het onderzoek zegt de dokter tegen de oude man: "U bent in uitstekende gezondheid; niets speciaals te melden?"

- "Wel, dokter" antwoordt de man, "er is toch iets dat mij bezighoudt. Wanneer ik vrij met mijn vrouw heb ik het de eerste keer altijd zo warm, en zweet ik als een paard.. Maar de tweede keer heb ik het verdomd kou en krijg ik zelfs kippenvel."

- "Hm, eigenaardig; ik zal het eens opzoeken, laat ondertussen uw vrouw maar binnen."

Oma komt de onderzoekskamer binnen en opa gaat terug naar de wachtzaal.
De dokter onderzoekt haar grondig en zegt: "Alles OK, net als uw man.

Maar hij vertelde mij dat hij het tijdens jullie eerste vrijpartij bijzonder warm krijgt en de tweede keer zeer koud..."

Waarop Oma: "De idioot, dat komt omdat de eerste keer in juni was en de tweede in januari!"

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is een vibrator in het Frans ?
Le pic electric
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hoe kun je zien dat een stotteraar spaghetti heeft besteld ?
Dan staan er 10 glazen 'Spa' naast
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wat betekent groepsseks in het Deens ?
Helemeuteneuke
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Liggen een banaan en een vibrator op een nachtkastje.
Zegt de banaan tegen de vibrator :
'Is dit je 1e keer ?'
'Hoezo ?' vraagt de vibrator.
De banaan: 'Je trilt zo !'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wat is erger dan siliconen-tieten ?
Een Tupperware-doos
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Er komt een vrouw bij de dokter.
Ze zegt : ' Dokter, elke keer als ik naar de wc moet om te plassen,
dan plas ik over de rand.'
' Nou, kleedt u zich maar uit, dan kijk ik wel even.'
De dokter kijkt .............
en zegt : ' Ah, ik zie het al, u heeft een hazelip !'
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Een man komt bij de Chinees.
Zegt het meisje dat bedient : ' Wilt u menu ?'
Zegt de man : ' Nou nee, liever na het eten.'
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Er komt een man bij de drogist voor een pakje condooms.
Hij wil betalen met een briefje van honderd euro.
Vraagt de vrouw achter toonbank : ' Hebt u gepast ?'
Zegt de man : ' Nee, ze zijn voor mijn broer.'

----------


## Agnes574

's Morgens vroeg komen twee werkmannen van Belgacom de straat 
ingereden en beginnen te graven.
Nadien wordt de gegraven sleuf weer dichtgegooid.
Dit gaat zo de hele dag door.
Vooraleer ze 's avonds vertrekken komt een buurtbewoner bij die mannen
en vraagt hen wat ze nu eigenlijk de hele dag gedaan hebben. 
Wel zeggen die mannen : 'Wij hebben draadloos internet gelegd.'

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha...een lekker belgenmopje!!
Ik ben héél erg belg-lievend,maar de straat/wegenwerken hier zijn idd rampzalig!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Negen maand later...

Rustig lezen!
Helemaal onderaan staat het onverwachte antwoord

Jack ging met z'n vriend Bob skiën.
Ze namen Jack's busje en reden noordwaarts.

Nadat ze enkele uren gereden hadden kwamen
ze in een verschrikkelijke sneeuwstorm terecht,
dus stopten ze bij een nabij gelegen boerderij en vroegen de jonge
aantrekkelijke dame die de deur opende of ze konden overnachten.

'Ik ben me ervan bewust dat het buiten slecht weer is,
maar ik ben onlangs weduwe geworden,' zei ze.
Ik ben bang dat de buren zullen praten als ik jullie in mijn huis
laat overnachten.'

'Wees gerust', zei Jack. ' We zijn blij genoeg om in de schuur te mogen
slapen. En als het weer verbetert zullen we bij dageraad vertrekken.

De dame stemde in en de twee mannen gingen naar de schuur waar ze de nacht
doorbrachten.
De volgende ochtend was het weer opgeklaard en ze gingen verder op weg.

Ze genoten van een fantastisch skiweekend.
Maar 9 maanden later kreeg Jack onverwacht een brief van een advokaat.

Het duurde maar enkele minuten voor hij het begreep, tot hij
uiteindelijk door had dat het van de advokaat van de
aantrekkelijke dame was die hij tijdens het skiweekend ontmoet had .

Hij ging bij zijn vriend Bob langs en vroeg:
'Bob, herinner je je aan die knappe weduwe van die boerderij waar we 9
maand geleden tijdens ons skiweekend verbleven?'

'Ja', antwoordde Bob.
'Euh, ben je die nacht toevallig opgestaan en naar het huis gegaan om haar
te bezoeken?'

'Wel, euh, ja', zei Bob een beetje verlegen dat hij betrapt was. 'Ik moet
toegeven dat ik dat gedaan heb.'
'En heb je mijn naam in plaats van je eigen naam gebruikt?'

Bob's gezicht werd vuurrood en hij zei: 'Tja, kijk, het spijt me, vriend.
Ik ben bang van wel. Waarom vraag je dat?'


'Ze is net gestorven en heeft me alles nagelaten.'

(En jij dacht dat het einde anders was, niet?...
hou deze glimlach nu maar tot het eind van de dag.)

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi lieverd,

Ik moet inderdaad toegeven dat ik wat anders dacht.
Hij was echt héél leuk.......(die andere moppen trouwens ook)


Dikke knuff
Déy

----------


## Sanne&Daan

De penis die opslag vroeg:

Ik, de penis, vraag hierbij om een salarisverhoging en wel
om de volgende redenen:

Ik doe fysieke arbeid en werk in grote dieptes;

Ik ga altijd met mijn hoofd eerst naar binnen;

Ik krijg geen vrij in het weekend of op feestdagen;

Ik krijg geen overuren uitbetaald;

Ik werk in een donkere werkplaats met slechte ventilatie;

Ik werk bij hoge temperaturen;

Ik sta constant bloot aan besmettelijke ziektes


Hoogachtend,

Uw penis




Antwoord van de directie:


Geachte Penis,

Na ontvangst en grondige bestudering van uw verzoek en de argumenten die u naar boven bracht, heeft onze afdeling Administratie helaas
uw verzoek om de volgende redenen moeten afwijzen:

U werkt geen 8 uur achter elkaar;

U valt tijdens uw werk voor korte periodes in slaap;

U volgt niet altijd de orders van het management team;

U blijft niet altijd op u aangewezen werkplek, maar bezoekt

ook regelmatig andere plaatsen;

U neemt nooit het initiatief, u moet onder druk gezet en gestimuleerd

worden voordat u aan het werk gaat;

U laat uw werkplek na het werk altijd smerig achter;

U negeert regelmatig de benodigde veiligheidsvoorschriften, zoals

het dragen van beschermende kleding;

U gaat ver voor u vijfenzestigste al met pensioen;

U bent niet in staat om twee diensten achter elkaar te draaien;

U heeft soms uw werkplek allang verlaten, voordat uw werk is

volbracht En alsof dat nog niet genoeg is, loopt u constant in en uit het

pand met twee verdacht uitziende zakken.


Met vriendelijke groet,

Het Management

----------


## Sanne&Daan

Ik ben een man en dat is een geluk
Ik doe niet hysterisch al heb ik het druk
Ik verspil niet mijn leven met 'wat moet ik aan'
Kan zonder depressie van de weegschaal afgaan
Ik gooi dingen weg, heb geen spullen teveel
En als iets kapot is dan maak ik het heel
Parkeren is easy; gewoon in een keer
En we doen wel hetzelfde, maar ik verdien meer!
Ik ben een man en ik denk logisch na
Ik leef niet op light-drank en drie blaadjes sla
Als ik ergens heen loop, weet ik de weg terug
Ik maak van een olifant in no time een mug
En al deel ik met duizenden vrouwen het bed
Ben ik juist de man, in plaats van een slet
Als ik zeg dat ik klaar ben, dan kunnen we gaan!
En tijdens het plassen kan ik blijven staan!
Ik ben een man ja, dat doet me plezier
Ik word niet dronken van twee glazen bier
Ik weet wat 'buitenspel' is, daarom geef ik een brul
want voetbal is passie en de scheids is een lul
Publiekelijk huilen dat doe ik dus nooit
He, ik kan het vangen als iemand iets gooit
En ik hoef niet te baren, dus geen centje pijn
Is het niet geweldig om een man te zijn?


Het antwoord op bovenstaand gedicht:

Ik ben een vrouw, en da's heus geen pech,
Heb geen last van agressie als ik rijd op de weg
Ik laat tenminste geen lampen aan voor nop
En ruim al mijn rotzooi achter me op
Als ik iets zoek, vind ik het in 1 keer!
Kan tegelijkertijd bellen, koken en nog veel meer!
Van een griepje is bij mij niet veel te merken
Ik neem een aspirine en ga gewoon werken
Ik hou me bezig met echt belangrijke vragen
In plaats van te jammeren om de voetbaluitslagen!
Al is vrouw zijn dan een enorme zegen,
Helaas houdt 'De Man' onze ontwikkeling tegen!
Hem aan zijn lot overlaten is misschien een makkie
Maar wie strijkt dan zijn overhemden en kookt zijn prakkie?
Dat is niet het ergste in dit geval
Wat echt irritant is bij mannen: hun gebral
Ze denken zelf de beste te zijn
Vooral spotten met vrouwen vinden ze fijn
Uiteraard laten we ze in de waan
Want de waarheid kunnen ze psychisch niet aan:
Mannen zijn eigenlijk nog een kind
Dat spelen met auto's het einde vindt,
Die een potje gaat vechten als hun club verliest,
Computerspelletjes speelt en maar aan knoeit als ie piest.
Nee, mannen willen de waarheid niet horen:
Zonder een vrouw zijn ze verloren!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

mannen zijn net stuiterballen...
ze stuiteren van bedje naar bedje

mannen zijn net auto's......
voor je het weet lig je eronder

er lopen 2 zandkorrels door de woestijn zegt de 1 tegen de andere volgens mij worden we gevolgd

----------


## Agnes574

Er staan 2 pizza's in de oven...
zegt de één tegen de ander...warm is het hier hé?
zegt de ander......Ssssssst...pizza's kunnen niet praten!!

Haha...deze hoorde ik zaterdag op Q-music...daar vroegen ze bellers hun flauwste mopje te vertellen...flauw istie inderdaad  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Leuke ook trouwens van jou Sanne!!!!
Join the club en lach met ons mee  :Wink: 

knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## Sanne&Daan

tnxs, die van jullie zijn ook echte gillers!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Onder mijn naam staat 'Leef en geniet'....

Mijn vriend had vanmiddag héél veel zin en kwam met de volgende:
-Leef en geniet en schiet regelmatig met je piet!
-Leef en ga..ik wil in die vagina!

Haha....hij is weer rustig ondertussen..moe maar voldaan  :Wink: 
Ik vond het wel de moeite ze even te plaatsen..hihi  :Smile:

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Sanne&Daan

deze zag ik ook ergens 


hoe wilt u uw eitje??

gekookt 
gebakken 
of bevrucht??

----------


## Agnes574

Whihoe,das ook een leuke!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Er komt een vrouw bij de dokter en ze zegt tegen hem:"Dokter, ik zit met een heel groot probleem. Mijn man heeft namelijk een zeer kleine penis, en tijdens het vrijen, als ik bijna op mijn hoogtepunt ben, floept hij er steeds uit."
"Tja,"zegt de dokter. Dat is erg lastig. Weet je wat? Neem je man morgen maar even mee, dan zie ik jullie morgenvroeg om half elf weer in mijn praktijk. Ik heb namelijk wel een oplossing."
De volgende dag staan de man en de vrouw op het afgesproken tijdstip weer bij de dokter."
"Tja,'zegt de dokter nadat hij de penis van de man heeft bekeken. Ik zie het al. Daar is maar één oplossing voor. Ik ga bij mevrouw een metalen plaatje in de vagina plaatsen, en bij u een magneetje in de eikel."
Dus die dokter gaat bezig.
Enkele weken later komt de vrouw de dokter tegen in de supermarkt.
"En, is het nog gelukt?"vraagt de dokter aan de vrouw.
"Ja,"zegt de vrouw. Het is echt geweldig. Ik kom nu telkens tot mijn hoogtepunt want hij floept er niet meer uit door dat magneetje."
"En hoe is het met uw man?"vraagt de dokter.
"Nou, niet zo goed. Hij is na de ingreep al drie keer gearresteerd."
"Hoe kan dat?"vraagt de dokter.
"Nou,"zegt de vrouw. Neem nou de laatste keer. We waren in het zwembad en toen liep er een klein meisje met een........Beugeltje!!!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een tienermeisje komt thuis en zegt tegen haar moeder:"Mam, ik krijg al wat haartjes op mijn kutje."
Zegt de moeder:"Dat zeg je niet zo. Zeg maar dat er haar groeit op je aapje."
Die avond komt het meisje haar oudere zus tegen op de gang en ze zegt:"Er groeit al haar op mijn aapje."
Zegt die zus:"Oh, dat is nog niks. Die van mij eet al bananen."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er loopt een vent door China, onwijs moe en zonder geld. Op een gegeven moment komt hij aan bij een oud huisje en hij besluit daar aan te gaan. Hij klopt op de deur, en een oude Chinese man doet open. De man vraagt of hij voor één nachtje mag blijven logeren.
De Chinees vindt het goed, maar hij wil wel dat de man belooft dat hij van zijn dochter af blijft. De man belooft het, maar je begrijpt het natuurlijk al. Die dochter is een beeldschone, mooie en lekkere meid.
Die nacht besluit de man toch naar de kamer van het meisje te gaan en hij geeft haar een flinke beurt. 
De volgende morgen wordt de man wakker met een verschrikkelijke pijn op de borst. Hij opent zijn ogen en ziet een gigantisch rotsblok op zijn borst liggen. Op de voorkant zit een briefje geplakt waarop staat: Eerste Chinese marteling, Rotsblok van 50 kilo op borst.
Nou, denkt die man, als dat alles is.
Hij staat op en gooit het rotsblok uit het raam. Terwijl de rotsblok naar buiten vliegt leest de man nog net het briefje achterop de steen: Tweede Chinese marteling, linker testikel aan rotsblok vastgebonden.
De man is te laat om de steen terug te halen en besluit erachter aan te springen. Tijdens zijn sprong ziet hij een briefje aan de muur hangen. Derde Chinese marteling, Rechter testikel aan bed vastgebonden.!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Twee belgen zitten in een boot te vissen.
Zegt de ene tegen de ander:"Er zit een gat in de boot en al het water komt naar binnen."
Zegt die andere Belg."Dan maken we er nog een gat bij, dan kan het water daar weer uit."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje tegen zijn oma:"Bent u van karton?"
"Nee hoezo?"vraagt oma.
"Nou,"zegt Jantje. Altijd als we naar u toe gaan dan zegt papa. NOU, daar gaan we weer naar die ouwe doos!""

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom stopt een blondine Whiskas in haar slipje?
Antwoordt: Voor de poes.

----------


## Agnes574

Jihaaaheeeehoeeee,weer effe goed gelachen!!!
Thanks Déy,héééééleeeee goeie!!!
Knuffel XXX

----------


## Déylanna

Een stelletje gaat naar de seksuoloog voor een sessie.
De man vraagt:"Wij willen graag dat u naar ons kijkt als wij seks hebben."
De seksuoloog denkt er even over na en zegt dan dat het goed is.
Als het stelletje klaar is met de daad vraagt de seksuoloog €50,- en vertelt ze dat er niets mis is met hun relatie.
Gedurende een tijdje komt het stelletje elke week terug, neukt zonder problemen, en betaald elke week netjes €50,-
Uiteindelijk vraagt de seksuoloog wat eigenlijk het probleem is.
Waarop de man antwoordt:"We hebben geen probleem, maar zij is getrouwd dus we kunnen niet bij haar thuis vrijen. Ik ben ook getrouwd, dus bij mij thuis kan het ook niet.
Het Holiday Inn kost €76,- en het Hilton kost €95. Wij doen het hier voor €50,- en het ziekenfonds betaalt weer €39,- terug.!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje en Klaartje gaan voor het eerst met elkaar naar bed.
"Wat is dat?""vraagt Jantje, en hij wijst op de borsten van Klaartje.
"Dat zijn koplampen."zegt Klaartje.
"En wat is dat?"vraagt Jantje en hij wijst op de vagina.
"Dat is een oerwoud."antwoordt Klaartje. "Maar wat is dat daar eigenlijk?"vraagt ze aan Jantje, terwijl ze op zijn penis wijst.
"Dat is Tarzan."antwoordt Jantje.
Jantje en Klaartje doen de lamp uit en beginnen te vrijen.
Opeens zegt Jantje:"Klaartje, doe die koplampen maar aan want Tarzan is verdwaald in het oerwoud!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Twee Belgen treffen op straat een bruine hoop aan.
"Wat zou dat nou toch wezen?"vraagt de eerste.
"Het zou stront kunnen zijn, maar ik weet het niet zeker."antwoordt de tweede.
Zegt de eerste:"Laten we dat onderzoeken."
Hij bukt, steekt een vinger in de bruine hoop, en proeft.
"Ja hoor,"zegt hij. Het is stront!"
Zegt de tweede:"Gelukkig dan maar dat we er niet in trapten."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

100 nonnen hebben zich verzameld in de grote hal van het klooster.
Moeder Overste spreekt ze toe:"Er is een condoom gevonden......!"
99 nonnen:"oooooooohhhhhh
1 non:"Hihihihihihihihihi
Moeder Overste:"En....er zat sperma in.....!"
99 nonnen:"Oooooohhhhhhh
1 non:"Hihihihihihihihihi
Moeder Overste:"En......er bleek een gaatje in te zitten....!"
99 nonnen:"Hihihihihihihihihihihihi
1 non:"Oooooooohhhhhhhhh!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er zitten twee vliegen op de kop van een kale man.
Zegt de ene:"Weet je nog dat we hier vroeger altijd verstoppertje speelden?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Opa en oma winnen in een loterij een DVD-speler.
Die zelfde avond gaat oma naar de videotheek om een pornofilm te halen.
"Wilt u harde of zachte porno?"vraagt de medewerkster.
Oma antwoordt:"Doet u maar een harde want mijn man is doof."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom doen vrouwen soms net alsof ze een orgasme hebben gehad?

Antwoordt: Omdat veel mannen net doen alsof ze een voorspel hebben gehad.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe begint een Nederlands receptenboek?

Antwoordt: Men leent twee eieren...........

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom hebben de Belgische vrouwen vierkante tepels?

Antwoordt: Dan kunnen de kinderen alvast aan de vorm van de frieten wennen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na een heftige, lange en intensieve geile vrijpartij zijn de man en de vrouw uitgeput.
De man kijkt naar het nachtkastje en ziet er een foto van een jongeman van rond de 23 jaar staan. 
Dus de man vraagt:"Is dat je man?"
"Nee, natuurlijk niet."antwoordt de vrouw.
Zegt die man:"Is dat je vriendje dan?"
"Nee hoor. Hoe kom je daar nu bij?"vraagt de vrouw.
Zegt die man:"Maar wie is dat dan?"
Zegt die vrouw:"Dat was IK.....voor de operatie."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik kreeg vanmiddag dit mailtje:

U hebt een Belgisch virus ontvangen.
Omdat we technologisch nog niet zo ontwikkelt zijn, is dit een handmatig virus.
Zou u alle bestanden op uw harde schijf willen wissen en deze mail naar iedereen doorsturen die u kent?
Hartelijk dank voor u hulp.

Met vriendelijke groet: 

Een Belgische Hacker.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Déylanna

"Ik moet je wat bekenen,'zegt de jongen tegen zijn kersverse vriendin. Ik ben onder behandeling bij een psycholoog."
"Oh,'zegt het meisje. Dat maakt niets uit hoor. Ik ben onder behandeling bij een psycholoog, een gyneacoloog en een loodgieter."
"Een loodgieter?"vraagt de jongen verbaasd.
"Ja,'zegt het meisje. Hij leert mij klussen met pijpen."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Twee schaamlippen zijn met elkaar in gesprek. Zegt de ene tegen de ander:"We zullen vandaag wel weer worst te eten krijgen."
Waarop de tweede antwoordt:"Niets daarvan. Het is vandaag vrijdag dus dan is het tong!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een jongen staat met zijn meisje in een hoekje en hij zoent haar nek.
"Liefje,"zegt hij. Wat smaakt jou huid toch lekker zoet."
"Geen wonder,"zegt het meisje. Je zuigt een zweer uit!!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Els heeft er genoeg van dat haar man alleen maar in het donker seks met haar wil hebben. In de hoop om hem van zijn kwaal af te kunnen helpen doet ze tijdens het vrijen opeens het licht aan. Dan ziet ze dat haar man een komkommer in zijn hand heeft. "Is dit waar jij me al tien jaar mee loopt te bevredigen?!!"roept ze woedend.
"Schatje, laat mij het uitleggen."stammelt de man.
"Gluiperige klootzak,'gilt zijn vrouw. Impotent varken!"
"Over gluiperig gesproken,"zegt de man. Misschien kan jij even verklaren hoe we toch nog aan twee kinderen komen!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een passagier gaat met de trein mee. Even later ziet hij een gorilla voor zich zitten. Als hij de hele tijd naar die gorilla zit te kijken vraagt de gorilla:"Heb ik soms wat van je aan?"
"Nee,"zegt de passagier. Maar ik heb nog nooit een gorilla in de trein gezien."
Waarop de gorilla antwoordt:"Dat zul je ook nooit meer zien want morgen is mijn brommer weer gemaakt."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er zitten twee blondje aan de bar, zegt de ene tegen de ander:"Ik ben vandaag gezakt voor mijn rijexamen."
"Hoe kan dat nou?"vraagt het andere blondje.
"Nou,"zegt het eerste blond. Er stond bij een rontonde een bord met dertig erop, en na die dertig rondjes was ik gezakt."
"Oh,"zegt die ander. Dan heb je zeker verkeerd geteld?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er komt een Belg op het bureau van het Guinness Book of Records.
Zegt de Belg:"Awel meneer. Ik heb zojuist een puzzel van 3000 stukjes opgelost. Ik heb er 1 jaar, 3 maanden en 2 dagen over gedaan."
Zegt de man:"Och meneer, maar dat is toch niets bijzonders?"
"Alé,'zegt de Belg. Op de deksel staat 6 tot 12 jaar!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

De vier lievelingsdieren van een vrouw:

1- Een jaguar voor de deur
2- Een zilvervos in de kast
3- Een tijger op de vloer
4- En een ezel om dit alles te betalen

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe noemen de Chinezen hun schoonmoeder?

Antwoordt: Taai Kreng.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Sanne&Daan

is geen mopje maar wel erg fijn om te weten  :Wink: 






Seks Is Gezond!!


Hahahahahahah geweldig!!!!!
Na dit gelezen te hebben kan ik niet anders dan het doorsturen!!

Erg leuk om te lezen!!

Seks is gezond

Je moet ff de tijd nemen om dit te lezen... werkelijk hilarisch!

Zorg er ook voor dat je de waarschuwing onderaan ook leest!

Wist je dat.... je het aan iemands gezicht kan zien of die persoon seksueel actief is of niet?

Seks is een natuurlijke schoonheidsbehandeling. Wetenschappelijke onderzoeken hebben uitgewezen dat wanneer vrouwen seksueel actief zijn, ze meer van het hormoon oestrogeen aanmaken. Dit hormoon zorgt dat je vachtje zal glanzen en 't maakt je huid gladder.

1. Een hoop vrijen kan je verstopte neus vrij maken. Seks is een natuurlijke antihistamine. Het kan helpen astma en hooikoorts te overwinnen.

2. Zachte ontspannende vrijages verminderen de kans op problemen als dermatitis, huiduitslag en blaasjes. Het geproduceerde zweet maakt je poriën schoon en doet je huid glimmen.

3. Het bedrijven van de liefde kan alle overtollige calorieën verbranden, die je tijdens dat romantische diner hebt verzameld.

4. Seks is een van de meest veilige sporten. Het rekt en strekt al je spieren in je lichaam. Het is leuker dan 20 banen zwemmen en je hebt er geen speciale gympies voor nodig!

5. Seks is een instant oplossing voor een milde depressie. Het laat endorfine los in je bloedbaan, wat je weer een gelukkig gevoel geeft.

6. Hoe meer seks je hebt, hoe meer seks je aangeboden zal worden. Een seksueel actief lichaam geeft grote hoeveelheden af van de chemische stof feromonen. Deze subtiele seksparfum maakt het tegenovergestelde geslacht seks-gek.

7. Seks is het meest veilige rustgevende middel ter wereld. Het is 10 keer meer effectief dan valium.

8. Kissing each day will keep the dentist away. Zoenen moedigt speeksel aan om etensresten van je tanden te verwijderen en de zuurtegraad van het zuur wat cariës veroorzaakt te verlagen. Dat voorkomt weer een ophoping van tandplak.

9. Seks laat echt je hoofdpijn verdwijnen. Een vrijpartij kan zo de spanning losmaken die de vernauwing in bloedvaatjes van de hersenen veroorzaakt.

----------


## Sanne&Daan

Het leven ...achterstevoren
zou nog niet zo slecht zijn.....!
Ik bedoel, oké, het leven is hard,
het kost je uiteindelijk je leven
en wat krijg je ervoor terug?

Je gaat dood!

Daarom denk ik dat
het leven eigenlijk andersom
zou moeten zijn,
ongeveer zo.........:

Eerst ga je dood,
dan heb je dat alvast achter de rug.
Dan breng je een aantal jaren door
in het bejaardentehuis.

Een beetje bingoën en kaarten.
Je gaat steeds beter zien, horen
en krijgt zo langzamerhand
een beetje haar.
Zelfs je echtgeno(o)t(e) gaat er weer
een beetje fatsoenlijk uitzien,
wat weer gevolgen heeft
m.b.t. andere (seksuele) gevoelens
waarvan je niet wist
dat ze er waren.
Er wordt goed voor je gezorgd
tot je er op je 65e uit wordt gegooid
omdat je te jong bent.

Vervolgens krijg je van je baas
een gouden horloge en
begin je met werken.
Je begint rustig aan
met veel vrije dagen en naarmate
je langer werkt word je
alleen maar minder gestresst.

Je seksuele gevoelens spelen nog meer op
nu omdat het lichaam van je levenspartner goddelijke vormen begint aan te nemen.

Na een jaartje of 40 te hebben gewerkt ben je jong genoeg
om een beetje de beest
uit te gaan hangen.
Aan school hoef je nog niet te denken.
Je gaat elk weekend feesten,
probeert alcohol en drugs uit,
want over 25 jaar is het toch
allemaal afgelopen.
Je neemt lekkere vakanties naar Spanje en gaat iedere
winter (apres)skiën, want je hebt
40 jaar een goede baan gehad
en dus geld zat!

Nu ben je klaar om je studententijd
in te gaan, je gaat je verder bekend maken met de alcoholische drankjes
en XTC-tjesmoke:.
Leren en huiswerk maken?
Joh, das niet nodig,
je hoeft toch niet
meer te gaan werken.

Op je 12e ga je naar de basisschool.
Je hebt geen enkele verantwoordelijkheid en je kan zoveel spelen als je wilt.

Dan word je baby, je wordt aan de lopende band geknuffeld en vertroeteld.

Tenslotte kruip je lekker in een jonge vrouw, je brengt je laatste 9 maanden zwevend door.
En het mooiste komt nog:

JE EINDIGT ALS


EEN SPETTEREND ORGASME !!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

een beetje gemeen tegen over de moslima's sorry





emancipatie

Vrouw loopt naar de microfoon:
'Ik heet Carla en ben 24 jaar getrouwd met Jan.
Ik streek gedurende al die jaren trouw zijn overhemden, maar had daar geen
zin meer in'.
Daverend applaus uit de zaal .
Ik zei vorig jaar:'Jan, strijk jij die overhemden zelf maar. Ik heb er geen
zin meer in.'
Weer luid geklap uit de zaal.
De eerste dag zag ik niets veranderen. De 2de dag ook niet,maar op de derde
dag stond Jan ineens zelf z'n overhemden te strijken'.
De zaal staat op z'n kop van enthousiasme.

Een tweede vrouw loopt naar de microfoon:
'Ik heet Babs en ben 10 jaar getrouwd met Pieter.
Pieter heeft enorme zweetvoeten en om die lucht eruit te krijgen moeten z'n
sokken op de hand worden gewassen met Soda. Ik had daar geen zin meer in'.
Luid gejuich en gejoel uit de zaal
Ik zei tegen Pieter: 'Was jij je sokken voortaan maar zelf!'
De dames staan op de banken.
'De eerste dag zag ik niets veranderen, de 2de ook niet, maar op de derde
dag stond Pieter mooi zelf z'n sokken te wassen.'
De wave wordt ingezet.

Een klein vrouwtje grijpt de microfoon: 'Iek geet Fatima en iek 5 jaar
getraut mit Mohammed.
Mohammed wil elke dag cous-cous eet. Iek altijd for hem gekook, maar
gad geen
sin meer en seg:
as jij wil eet cous-cous, ga maar lekker selluf maak.'
De zaal is niet meer te houden .
'De 1stedag iek sie nix,
de tweede dag iek sie nix,
maar derde dag iek sie weer klain bitje met linkeroog.'

----------


## Agnes574

Een belgenmopje...

Een man komt bij de apotheker en vraagt: 
Man:"Ik zou graag preutezalf hebben" 
Apotheker: " Mijnheer dat zegt men niet, dit is hier een heel deftig dorp, en zie eens die mensen die hier allemaal achter u staan" 
Man: "En wat moet ik dan vragen mijnheer de apotheker?" 
Apotheker: "Hier vraagt men om intieme zalf" 
Man: "Goed geef me dan maar die intieme zalf" 
Een paar weken later komt die man terug bij de apotheker en vraagt. 
Man: " Mr ik zou graag intieme zalf hebben". 
Apotheker: " Ja zo hoort het om het hier te vragen, hoeveel moet je er hebben?". 
Man: Voor 4 preuten

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom buigt een man zijn hoofd als hij nadenkt ? 
Om zijn twee neuronen met elkaar in contact te brengen. 

Waarom hebben mannen een gerust geweten ? 
Omdat ze het nog nooit gebruikt hebben. 

Waarom houden mannen zoveel van autos en motos ? 
Omdat ze die ten minste kunnen bedienen. 

Waarom zijn de meeste vrouwen slechte chauffeurs ? 
Omdat de meerderheid van de rijschoolinstructeurs mannen zijn. 

Wat is het verschil tussen een man en een kop koffie ? 
Er is er geen, ze maken je alletwee nerveus. 

Wat is het verschil tussen een man en een kat ? 
Geen, ze hebben alletwee schrik van de stofzuiger. 

Hoe noemt men een intelligente, gevoelige en knappe man ? 
Een homo. 

Wat hebben de wolken en een man gemeen ? 
Wanneer ze verdwijnen breekt er een mooie dag aan. 

Wat hebben mannen die een vrijgezellenbar bezoeken gemeen ? 
Ze zijn allemaal getrouwd. 

Wat is het verschil tussen de hersens van een man en een olijf ? 
De kleur. 

De ideale maten van een man ? 
80 - 20 - 42 (80 jaar, 20 millioen euro op de bankrekening en 42 graden koorts) 

Wat moet een vrouw doen wanneer haar man zigzag door de tuin rent ? 
Blijven schieten. 

Mannen zijn het bewijs dat reïncarnatie bestaat. 
Het is onmogelijk om zo stom te worden in 1 leven. 

Waarom hebben mannen o-benen ? 
Omdat onbelangrijke dingen altijd tussen haakjes staan. 

Voor intelligente vrouwen met gevoel voor humor, en voor mannen die de waarheid kunnen verdragen...... :Wink:   :Smile: ...... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

Hahahahahahahaha, dat zijn weer een paar goeie!!
Ook de waarheid over mannen mag gesproken worden.  :Smile: 

knuffel
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Deze kreeg ik van een collega van mijn vriend als reactie op mijn vorige post (145)  :Wink: 

HOE HOU JE EEN VROUW TEVREDEN? 

Is dat moeilijk? 

Nee hoor, je hoeft alleen maar te zijn: 

1. Een vriend 
2. Een kameraad 
3. Een minnaar 
4. Een grote broer 
5. Een vader 
6. Een meester 
7. Een chef 
8. Een elektricien 
9. Een timmerman 
10. Een loodgieter 
11. Een technicus 
12. Een binnenhuisarchitect 
13. Een ontwerper 
14. Een insectenverdelger 
15. Een psycholoog 
16. Een psychiater 
17. Een genezer 
18. Een goede luisteraar 
19. Een organisator 
20. Een goede echtgenoot 
21. Erg schoon 
22. Sympathiek 
23. Atletisch 
24. Warm 
25. Attent 
26. Galant 
27. Intelligent 
28. Grappig 
29. Creatief 
30. Teder 
31. Sterk 
32. Vol begrip 
33. Tolerant 
34. Geduldig 
35. Ambitieus 
36. Capabel 
37. Moedig 
38. Vastbesloten 
39. Trouw 
40. Afhankelijk 
41. Gepassioneerd 

EN OOK NIET VERGETEN OM: 
42. Haar vaak complimentjes te geven 
43. Van winkelen te houden 
44. Eerlijk te zijn 
45. Schatrijk te zijn 
46. Haar niet zenuwachtig te maken 
47. Niet naar andere vrouwen te kijken 

EN DAN OOK NOG: 
48. Haar veel aandacht geven, maar zelf niet veel verwachten 
49. Haar veel tijd geven, speciaal voor haarzelf 
50. Haar veel ruimte geven, je nooit afvragen waar ze heen gaat 

BOVENDIEN IS HET ERG BELANGIJK DAT JE: 
51. Nooit haar verjaardag vergeet 
52. Nooit je trouwdag vergeet 
53. Nooit een afspraak vergeet die zij heeft gemaakt 


EN......HOE HOU JE EEN MAN TEVREDEN??? 

1. Laat hem met rust....
2. Geef hem eten.... 
3. Laat hem de afstandsbediening vasthouden.... 
4. Geef hem regelmatig een portie sex....

TJONGE, WAT ZIJN MANNEN TOCH VEELEISEND!!!

Hahaha....over hun was en plas en dergelijke wordt er niet gesproken.... :Wink:   :Smile: 
Mannen hé..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

2 vriendinnen komen elkaar na een lange tijd weer tegen...
Zegt de één: 'dat is lang geleden zeg,wat doe jij zoal tegenwoordig?'
Zegt de ander: 'ik werk bij een opticien,en jij..wat doe jij zoal?'
Zegt de ander: 'ik werk bij in het theater en hou me bezig met de rolverdeling'
'Gossie' zegt de ander 'dat is zeker niet gemakkelijk?'
Zegt de ander daarop: 'das niet moeilijk hoor....op elke wc één!!!'

----------


## Agnes574

:Wink: HOE een hoest behandelen op alternatieve wijze???? :Wink: 

De eigenaar van een apotheek komt binnen en vindt een kerel leunend tegen de muur. De eigenaar vraagt de bediende: 'Wat is er gebeurd met die man daar tegen muur?' 
De bediende antwoordt: 'Hij kwam hier deze morgen iets halen voor zijn hoest. 
Ik kon de hoestsiroop niet vinden, daarom gaf ik hem een volledige fles laxeermiddel.' 
De eigenaar spert verschrikt zijn ogen, en schreeuwt: 'U kunt een hoest niet met een fles laxeermiddel behandelen!' 
De bediende antwoordt kalm: 'Natuurlijk kunt u dat. Bekijk hem nu eens......hij durft 
niet meer hoesten.'  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

In een weiland staat een stier met een bord erbij : 
'Deze stier heeft het afgelopen jaar 100 keer gedekt.' 
Een fietsend koppel stopt, de vrouw stapt af, wijst op het bord en zegt: 
'Nou Jan, da's twee keer per week! Daar mag je best wel eens een voorbeeld
aan nemen!' 

Jan zwijgt en stapt weer op zijn fiets. 

Even later weer een wei met een stier in en weer een bord : 
'Deze stier heeft het afgelopen HALF JAAR 100 keer gedekt.' 
Ze stapt weer af, wijst op het bord en zegt : 
' Nou Jan, da's vier keer per week ! 
Petje af hoor voor dat beest. Daar mag je best wel eens een voorbeeld aan
nemen !' 

Even verder wéér een wei met een stier en ja hoor..weer een bord erbij: 
'deze stier heeft de afgelopen MAAND 100 keer gedekt.' 
De vrouw valt bijna van haar fiets en rekent Jan hijgend voor: 
'Da's 3 keer per dag ! Besef je dat wel Jan? Wauw, neem daar toch eens een
voorbeeld aan !' 


Nu begint Jan er toch wel wat genoeg van te krijgen en merkt geërgerd op: 

'' Vraag jij nu maar eens aan die stier, of het ook 100 keer met dezelfde koe was !"...

----------


## Agnes574

MODERNE BOER...

Een boer wil gaan moderniseren en besluit zich
een nieuwe volautomatische koeienmelker aan te schaffen. 
Zo gezegd zo gedaan. De machine werkt en de koeien produceren steeds meer melk. 
Dus denkt hij bij zichzelf : die machine moet
blijkbaar een heerlijk gevoel geven, anders zouden de koeien niet zoveel melk meer produceren. 
Hij wil het wel eens bij zichzelf proberen en sluit de machine aan op zijn jongeheer.
En ja hoor, een geweldig heerlijk gevoel, hij blijft klaarkomen maar na vijf keer vind hij het eigenlijk wel welletjes en wil de machine uitzetten. 
Hij kan echter nergens een uitknop vinden.
Via de gsm (het is een moderne boer) besluit hij zijn leverancier te bellen. 
'Hallo, met boer Jansen, ik heb pas geleden bij jullie een geweldig nieuwe koeienmelker gekocht. Er is alleen een probleem, ik weet niet hoe ik hem moet uit zetten.' 
'Oh, dat is geen probleem,' zegt de leverancier, 'de machine is volautomatisch en gaat vanzelf uit zodra de emmer vol is.'

....hihaho.... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

RACENDE OMA...

Oma zit in een psychiatrische instelling, want ze is een beetje in de war. 
Die dag raast ze weer eens met haar rolstoel door de gang. 
Maar plots zwaait er een deur open en gekke Gerrit verspert haar de weg. 
'Rijbewijs' zegt hij streng. 
Oma haalt een chocotof papiertje uit haar handtas en geeft het hem. 
Gekke Gerrit bekijkt het grondig. 
'OK' zegt hij en zij vertrekt weer met piepende banden. 
Maar wat verder zwaait er weer een deur open en zotte Jules doet haar stoppen.'Papieren van de wagen !' 
Oma geeft hem een wikkel van een chocoladereep uit haar handtas. 
Jules bekijkt die vooraan en achteraan.'OK, rij maar door' 
Nu knalt oma extra hard door de gang,om de verloren tijd in te halen. 
Maar weer zwaait er een deur open en crazy Harry staat voor haar,volledig naakt, met een knaap van een erectie. 
'Oh nee', zucht oma, 'wéér alcoholcontrole !' .......... :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Een jonge,bloedmooie negerin gaat bij de gynaecoloog op controlebezoek en legt zich neer op de tafel.
De dokter onderzoekt haar en zegt plots: 'Nee ik ga het niet doen, maar ik ga toch even mijn vrouw halen!'
De vrouw komt naar beneden en bekijkt de patiente.
Ze zegt tegen haar man:' Nee ik zou het toch niet doen ' 
De negerin begint zich enigzins ongerust te maken en vraagt zichzelf af, 'maar wat bedoelen ze nou?'
Mevrouw zegt, ik ga er effe de dochter bijhalen....die komt beneden en zegt: 'Nee papa, dat mag je echt niet doen !!'
De negerin kan zich niet meer houden en vraagt: 'Wat kan er niet gebeuren ?'

Waarop de dochter antwoordt: ' Onze Papa wou een zwarte Porsche kopen met roze zetels, maar dat is echt niet mooi !' ......

----------


## Déylanna

Ik ben qua moppen weer helemaal op de hoogte en heb weer flink kunnen lachen. Hier volgen er weer een paar van mij.

----------


## Déylanna

Een jongen en een meisje van het platteland liggen naast elkaar langs de dijk.
Klimt er opeens een stier bovenop een koe. Zegt die jongen tegen dat meisje:
"Zal ik dat ook eens doen?"
Zegt dat meisje:"Wat kan mij dat schelen! Het zijn mijn koeien niet!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In elke zin ontbreekt hetzelfde woord. Welk woord is dat:

Een vliegtuig die ik.....
Ik loop in de.....
Ik geef jou een.....

Oplossing: het woord dat ingevuld moet worden is: natuur.

Een vliegtuig die ik na tuur.
Ik loop in de natuur.
Ik geef jou een nat uur

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat heeft ogen maar kan niet zien?

Antwoordt: Een dobbelsteen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat heeft een oor maar kan niet horen?
-Een kopje

Wat heeft 100 poten maar kan niet lopen?
-Vijfentwintig stoelen.

Wat heeft tanden maar kan niet eten?
-Een zaag.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een vader zit met zijn twee zoons en dochter aan de keukentafel.
Zegt de ene zoon:"Pa, ik ben homo."
Waarop zijn andere zoon antwoordt:"Ik ook."
"Godverdomme,"zegt pa. Is er dan niemand die van vrouwen houdt?"
"Ja, ik wel!"antwoordt zijn dochter.

----------


## Déylanna

Herma is een paar dagen van huis geweest om haar zieke moeder
te verzorgen. Als ze weer thuiskomt, zegt haar zoontje Bobbie
tegen haar: - Mamma, zal ik jou eens iets vertellen? Gisteren zat
ik in jullie slaapkamer onder het bed te spelen en toen kwam
pappa met de buurvrouw binnen. Ze waren allebei naakt. De
buurvrouw ging in bed liggen en pappa kroop op haar en... Herma
legt haar hand op de mond van Bobbie en zegt: - Stop... geen
woord meer! Wacht tot je vader thuiskomt en vertel hem dan
precies wat je gezien hebt.
Een paar uur later komt Herma's man
thuis en ze roept hem toe: - Smerige vuilak! Bij jou blijf ik
niet! - Waarom niet? Vraagt de man verbaast. - Nou Bobbie, vertel
het maar. - Gisteren zat ik in jullie slaapkamer onder het bed te
spelen en toen kwam pappa met de buurvrouw binnen. Ze waren
allebei naakt. De buurvrouw ging in bed liggen en pappa kroop op
haar en toen deden ze precies het zelfde wat mamma met oom Henk
deed toen pappa vorige zomer op zakenreis was!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man zet 's avonds de vuilnisbak buiten.
Op het moment dat hij weer naar binnen wil gaan hangt zijn buurvrouw uit het raam.
"He buurman, kom je lekker een bakkie koffie drinken?"
"Vooruit dan maar", zegt de man.
Na twee bakjes koffie maakt de man aanstalten om weer naar huis te gaan, maar de buurvrouw vraagt hem nog een borreltje te blijven drinken.
"Vooruit dan maar."
Om een uurtje of 11 en een paar borreltjes verder vindt de man het echt de hoogste tijd worden om naar huis te gaan.
De buurvrouw, zo geil als boter door de drankjes, vraagt:
"Heb je geen zin om een nummertje te maken?"
"Vooruit dan maar"
Zo gezegd zo gedaan. Inmiddels is het al half 1 geworden.
"Ik moet nu echt naar huis, anders krijg ik gelazer" zegt de man.
"Maar ik heb nog een vraag: "Heb je misschien een rood potloodje voor me?"
De vrouw, licht verbaasd, zoekt alle lade kastjes door totdat ze uiteindelijk een rood potloodje vindt.
De man steekt het potloodje achter zijn oor en gaat naar huis.
Het huis is al helemaal donker, dus hij trekt zijn schoenen uit en loopt zachtjes de trap op.
Ineens gaan de lichten aan en ziet hij zijn vrouw bovenaan de trap staan.
"En waar ben jij geweest ??!!" schreeuwt ze tegen haar man.
"Nou,ik zal het eerlijk bekennen. Ik heb een bakkie koffie gedronken bij de buurvrouw, daarna hebben we wat borreltjes op en toen hebben we een nummertje gemaakt."
Zijn vrouw wijst naar zijn oor en zegt:
"Nee, vuile leugenaar. Je bent naar de bingo geweest."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het jonge vrouwtje in haar huwelijksnacht: 'Nee, echt waar lieveling, ik heb niet tegen je gelogen toen ik zei dat ik nog nooit met een andere man in bed heb gelegen. Wel in auto's, in het park, op een bak... maar nog nooit in bed!'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man ligt al een lange tijd in coma en zijn vrouw wijkt geen minuut van zijn ziekbed! 
Op een dag komt de man bij bewustzijn en wenkt zijn vrouw meteen dichterbij. 
Hij fluisterd in haar oor; in alle kwade dagen bleef jij bij mij. Toen ik ontslagen werd, was jij er voor mij, toen mijn zaak bankroet ging, heb je me niet in de steek gelaten, toen ons huis afbrande, zijn we samen een ander onderdak gaan zoeken en toen mijn gezondheid 
slechter werd bleef je steeds mijn zijde. Weet je wat ik denk? 
De ogen van de vrouw vullen zich met tranen van 
ontroering. 'Zeg het maar schatje, zeg het maar" zegt 
ze snikkend. 
....... Dat jij ongeluk brengt TRUT!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ligt er een man in het ziekenhuis en is aan zijn mond geoperteert, en heeft hele erge dorst. Dus roept hij de zuster en zegt: "Ik heb dorst!'' tussen zijn lippen door.
Zegt de zuster terug: ''Maar je kan niet drinken je mond zit dicht'' Zegt de man terug:'' Giet het maar via m'n kont binnen! '' Zegt de zuster tegen de patient:'' Oke, wat u wilt, wat wilt uw ? Koffie of thee ?
''Thee'' antwoord de Patient. De zuster gaat weg om te overleggen met de andere dokters en zusters en komt terug met een trechtertje en een thee gietertje.
Zegt ze tegen de patient:'' Draai maar om en trek uw broek omlaag'' De patient doet dat en ligt klaar en zegt:''Oke ik ben er klaar voor''
De zuster zet de trechter in de patient's kont en giet de thee naar binnen, en op een geven moment laat de patient een enorme scheet.
Zegt de Zuster tegen de patient:'' Wat doet u nu ? '' Zegt de patient tegen de Zuster: '' Je moet toch blazen als het warm is ?''

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er komt een Nederlander in Belgie en ziet 2 belgen. De één graaft een lange geul en de ander gooit hem weer dicht.
Dus vraagt de Nederlander "waarom doen jullie dat" 
Zegt een van de belgen: "We leggen een draadloze telefoon verbinding aan!!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een eenzame vrouw van 70 jaar, wilde weer opnieuw trouwen.Ze plaatst een 
advertentie in een locale krant met de tekst:

MAN GEZOCHT!
MOET IN MIJN LEEFTIJDGROEP ZITTEN (70's),
MOET MIJ NIET SLAAN,
MOET NIET WEGRENNEN VAN MIJ,
EN MOET GOED IN BED ZIJN!
REAGEREN IN PERSOON ZELF.

Na 2 dagen gaat de deurbel. Hoewel ze er tegenop zie, opent ze de deur. Voor 
haar ziet ze een grijze man zonder armen en benen in een rolstoel.
"Je denkt toch echt niet dat ik jou zou willen", zegt de vrouw,
"Kijk nou eens naar jezelf........je hebt geen benen!"
De oude man glimlacht, en zegt; "Daarom kan ik niet wegrennen van jou"!

Ze gromde een keer. "Je hebt zelfs geen handen!"
Weer glimlachte de oude man en zegt; "Dan kan ik je ook niet slaan!"

Ze kijkt met een doordringende blik naar de oude man en vraagt; "Ben je nog 
steeds goed in bed"?
De man gaat goed in zijn rolstoel zitten en met een enorme glimlach zeg hij; 
"Ik heb toch op de deurbel gedrukt"?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man en een vrouw willen graag kinderen maar het lukt niet. Ze besluiten een afspraak te maken met de dokter. De dokter kan hen echter ook niet helpen maar beweert een goede collega te hebben in Amerika die hen absoluut kan helpen. Zodoende stapt het stel op een vliegtuig richting Amerika. De dokter ter plekke hoort het verhaal aan en vraagt ze "Doe het eens hier ter plekke" Na het gebeuren te hebben aanschouwt zegt de dokter dat hij al begrijpt wat er aan de hand is. Hij krabbelt wat op een briefje en geeft dit aan het stel. "Zeker weten dat na een half jaar een zwangerschap is bereikt" Aangekomen in Nederland gaat het stel met het briefje naar een lokale apotheker. "Wij willen graag Thieotreol" "Pardon?" Zegt de apotheker "dat hebben we niet!, Laat mij dat briefje eens lezen" Hij opent het briefje en leest het voor: "Try the other hole"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er ligt een man op het naaktstrand, helemaal naakt met alleen een hoed over zijn jongeheer. Een meisje die naast hem zit vraagt aan de man:
"Wat zit er onder uw hoed?" 
Waarop de man zegt: "Dat is een vogeltje." 
De man gaat weer slapen, en het meisje gaat verder met haar zandkasteel. 

Later wordt de man wakker in het ziekenhuis met hetzelfde meisje naast zijn bed en vraagt:
"Wat doe ik hier?" 
Waarop het meisje antwoord:
"Ik ging even kijken hoe het met het vogeltje was, en aaide hem over zijn koppie. Maar hij spuugde in mijn gezicht, toen werd ik zo boos dat ik zijn nek heb omgedraaid, zijn eitjes vertrapt heb en zijn nestje in de fik gestoken heb..."

----------


## Agnes574

hahahahahaha..dat waren weer een boel goeie  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Een man rijdt 160 op de snelweg en wordt aangehouden door een agent. 
De agent zegt: "Meneer, ik hou u aan wegens te hard rijden. Mag ik van u uw rijbewijs zien?" De man zegt: "Ik heb geen rijbewijs agent." Zegt de agent: 
"Geen rijbewijs? Heeft u dan wel papieren van deze auto?" Zegt de man: "Nee, die heb ik niet want deze auto is niet van mij. Ik heb hem gestolen, maar ik geloof dat ik wel wat zag toen ik mijn pistool in het handschoenenkastje legde." De agent, verbijsterd: U bent bewapend met een pistool in een gestolen auto?" Zegt de man: "Ja, die had ik nodig om die vrouw dood te schieten van wie ik deze auto heb gestolen. Haar lichaam ligt in de kofferbak." 
Het wordt de agent nu te veel en hij roept assistentie in. Binnen de kortste keren is de automobilist omsingeld door een horde gewapende agenten en de hoofdagent loopt naar hem toe. De hoofdagent vraagt naar zijn rijbewijs en de man haalt zijn rijbewijs uit zijn binnenzak. Dan vraagt de hoofdagent naar de autopapieren en de man laat ze ook zien en die zijn ook in orde. Dan vraagt de hoofdagent of hij in het handschoenenkastje mag kijken en ziet dat daar geen pistool in ligt. Tenslotte vraagt hij of hij in de kofferbak mag kijken en ziet een lege kofferbak. Dan zegt hij tegen de man: "Ik heb van deze agent gehoord dat u gewapend met een pistool, zonder rijbewijs met een lijk in de kofferbak in een gestolen auto reed. 
Hoe kan dit?" 

Zegt de man: "Ik durf te wedden dat die fantast u ook nog vertelde dat ik te hard reed."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Wat vinden mannen een uitgebreid voorspel? 
Een half uur bidden en smeken

2. Waarom trouwen mannen het liefst met een maagd? 
Ze kunnen niet tegen kritiek

3. Wat moet een vrouw het eerst uittrekken om haar man in bed te krijgen? 
De stekker van de tv

4. Waarom bestaan mannen? 
Vibrators kunnen geen gras maaien

5. Hoe kan je een sexueel opgewonden man herkennen? 
Hij ademt

6. Hoe noem je een goed uitziende, intelligente en gevoelige man? 
Een gerucht

7. Hoe zou de wereld eruit zien zonder mannen? 
Vol gelukkige, dikke vrouwen

8. Wat wil je tijdens goede sex nooit horen? 
''Schat, ik ben thuis!" 

9. Waarom hebben mannen geen midlife-crisis? 
Ze komen nooit uit hun puberteit

10. Waarom hebben zoveel mannen een bierbuik? 
Dan heeft die werkeloze dwerg tenminste een dak boven zijn hoofd

11. Wat is het verschil tussen de kroeg en een clitoris? 
De man vindt de kroeg blindelings

12. Wat gebeurt er als een man tot zijn navel in het water staat? 
Dat gaat zijn verstand te boven 

13. Waarom heeft een penis een gaatje? 
Dan krijg de hersenen ook lucht

14. Wanneer is een man € 0.50 waard? 
Als hij een winkelwagentje duwt

15. Waarom zijn mannen als gambas ? 
Alles is genietbaar behalve de kop.

16. Waarom zijn mannen als dolfijnen ? 
Men zegt dat ze intelligent zijn maar niemand kon het aantonen.

17. Waarom zijn mannen als slakken ? 
Ze hebben horens, ze kwijlen en ze slepen zich voort. 
Bovendien denken ze dat het huis van hen is.

18. Waarom zijn mannen als een magnetron ? 
Ze warmen op in 15 seconden.

19. Waarom zijn mannen als een tandenborstel ? 
Zonder steel zijn ze nutteloos.

20. Waarom zijn mannen als spermatozoiden ? 
Op zoveel miljoenen is er maar één nuttig.

21. Waarom zijn mannen mannen en ratten ratten ? 
Omdat ratten eerst mochten kiezen.

22. Waarom zijn vrouwengrappen altijd two-liners ? 
Omdat mannen ze anders niet begrijpen.

23. Waarom kan een man niet tegelijk knap en intelligent zijn? 
Omdat hij dan een vrouw zou zijn

24. waarom heeft de man een brein zo groot als een nootje ? 
Omdat het opgezwollen is.

25. Waarom zijn batterijen beter dan mannen ? 
Omdat ze ten minste een positieve kant hebben.

26. Waarom zijn mannen blij als ze een puzzel in twee 
maanden afkrijgen? 
Omdat er op de doos staat: van 3 tot 5 jaar.

27. Waarom zijn er miljoenen spermatozoïden nodig om één ei te 
bevruchten?

28. Omdat spermatozoïden mannelijk zijn en de weg niet 
willenvragen.

29. Waarom zijn mannen als de letter Q ? 
Een grote nul met een klein staartje.

30. Waarom willen vrouwen niet meer trouwen? 
Omdat ze liever spek in de koelkast dan een zwijn in desalon hebben. 

31. Het verschil tussen een man en een kop koffie ? 
Geen. Ze werken allebei op de zenuwen.

32. Een man is als een video: 
Vooruit, achteruit, vooruit, achteruit, stop, eject.

33. Waarom is mannenverstand meer waard dan vrouwenverstand ? 
Omdat het zeldzamer is.

----------


## Agnes574

Lap; hier ééntje over de "banken-crisis"  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bij het begin van het nieuwe schooljaar begint de juf met 'Stel jullie
even voor en zeg ook wat jullie vader doet.'
-De eerste antwoordt: 'Mijn naam is Jan en mijn vader is pompier'
-De volgende zegt: 'Ik heet Polleke en mijn vader is kok'
-De derde: 'Mijn naam is Piet en mijn vader is naaktdanser in een
homofielenbar'
Een doodse stilte valt over de klas...

De juf verandert gauw van onderwerp en de lessen gaan verder.
Na schooltijd gaat de juf naar Piet en: 'Is het echt waar dat je vader
naaktdanser is?'
-Piet: 'Neen, hij werkt bij Fortis, maar daar ben ik een beetje beschaamd
voor!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Voor de mensen die én nederlands én belgisch begrijpen  :Wink: 

Antwaarps(Antwerps)
Krimineel goe !!! 

De Antwerpse politie moet lessen A.N. volgen omdat de Nederlanders problemen hebben om het Antwerps te verstaan. 

Na een tweedaagse training gaat een patrouille op pad en ze zien een fout geparkeerde wagen.

Zegt de ene flik tegen de andere: "Die gon we er is oeplappen." (op de bon zetten)

Komt er ineens de chauffeur van de wagen aan en blijkt het een Nederlander te zijn.

Zegt de ene flik tegen de Nederlander in mooi A.N.:
"Mijnheer,U staat fout geparkeerd en hebt varkensvlees tussen uw benen.

"Sorry", zegt de Nederlander, "maar ik begrijp er niks van." 

Zegt de flik opnieuw in mooi A.N.: " mijnheer, u staat fout geparkeerd en heeft varkensvlees tussen uw benen.

"Nou seg, dit snap ik echt niet hoor", zegt de Nederlander. 

De andere flik krijgt het op zijn heupen, zet een stap naar voren en zegt tegen de Nederlander in het Antwerps:

"Ge sto verkierd geparkeerd en g' hed het spek on aa kloete." (je staat verkeerd geparkeerd en hebt het spek aan je kloten (bon) )

----------


## Agnes574

Belgenmopje...

Jantje lust zo graag koude patatjes met mayonaise .
Op een dag mag hij met zijn ouders mee naar een groot trouwfeest waar het eten in buffetvorm wordt opgediend. 
Toevallig is zijn lievelingsgerecht er ook bij ... patatjes met mayonaise.
Door een speelse houding (hoe zijn kinderen) stoot hij zijn bord van tafel.
Jantje kruipt vlug onder de tafel en begint de gevallen patatjes op te rapen. 
Plots ziet hij een dame zitten, zonder slip, met haar benen gespreid .
'Oei !', denkt Jantje, 'Daar zit precies een hamsterke, en het steekt zijn tong uit. Dat diertje heeft zeker honger?' 

Op het ogenblik dat Jantje een patatje naar het hamstertje toesteekt,laat de vrouw een dikke scheet .
'Sssssttt !', zegt Jantje, 'Ge moet niet blazen . Het zijn koude patatjes!'  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

hahahahha die zijn pas supergoed zeg!!!!!!! whahahahah
Je zou maar voor hamster aan worden gezien, daar van onder hahahah

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb precies 1 zaterdag bij de Makro gewerkt en dat was gelijk een ramp want ik werd gelijk die dag ontslagen.


Ik kwam 's ochtends bij mijn werk en vroeg aan mijn baas: "Waar kan ik mee beginnen?"
"Nou", zegt mijn baas, "je moet gaan verkopen."


VERKOPEN zeg ik, hoe moet ik dat dan precies doen. Nou, zegt mijn baas, het is heel makkelijk en ik zal je even voordoen hoe dat in zijn werk gaat.


Dus mijn baas naar een klant toe en vraagt heel vriendelijk aan die man: waar kan ik u mee helpen? Nou, zegt die man, ik zoek een pak graszaad.


Geen probleem, zegt mijn baas en gaat naar het magazijn en komt terug met een pak graszaad. Vraagt hij heel vriendelijk aan die man: wilt u er verder nog iets bij hebben?


Nou, zegt die man, wat heb ik nog meer nodig. Nou, zegt mijn baas, een grasmaaier bijvoorbeeld, want als het gras gaat groeien, moet je het natuurlijk ook 1 of 2 keer in de week maaien.
Dus de klant helemaal blij voor de goede tip en bestelt er een grasmaaier bij.


Dus mijn baas komt naar mij toe en zegt: zo verkoop je nou!


Dus ik helemaal vol enthousiasme naar een klant toe en zeg: waar kan ik u mee helpen?
Nou, zegt die man, ik zoek een pak maandverband.


Dus ik naar het magazijn toe en kom terug met een pak maandverband. Dus ik vraag net zoals mijn baas: wilt u er verder nog iets hebben?
Nou, zegt die man, wat heb ik nou nog meer nodig als een pak maandverband?
Waarop ik zeg: een grasmaaier bijvoorbeeld.
Wat moet ik nu met een grasmaaier?, zegt die man.
Nou zeg ik: je kunt toch 5 dagen niet neuken, kun je mooi in de tuin aan het werk!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er waren eens een volmaakte man en een volmaakte vrouw. Na een volmaakte sluiting van hun huwelijk hadden ze een volmaakte bruiloft. Hun leven samen was, uiteraard, ook volmaakt.
Tijdens een sneeuwstorm op kerstavond reed dit paar met een volmaakte auto (een volvo) door een kronkelige straat en zagen ze aan de kant van de straat iemand in nood. Aangezien ze het volmaakte paar waren, stopten ze om hem te helpen.
Het was de kerstman met een grote zak speelgoed. Omdat ze op kerstavond geen kinderen wilden teleurstellen, laadden ze de kerstman en zijn speelgoed in hun auto. Al gauw reden ze samen met de kerstman door de straten en brachten ze overal speelgoed.
Helaas werd het weer steeds slechter en de weg steeds gladder. Hierdoor kregen het volmaakte echtpaar en de kerstman een ongeluk. Slechts een van hen overleefde het ongeluk. 
Wie was de overlevende? 

De volmaakte vrouw.
Ten eerste is zij degene die werkelijk bestaat en bovendien weet iedereen dat er geen kerstman is en dat er ook niet zoiets is als een volmaakte man.

----------


## Agnes574

Hihaaaaa  :Smile:  , die kende ik nog niet!!! héél leuk; heb weer 's goed kunnen lachen; thanks!!
XXX Ag

----------


## Agnes574

SLIM BEKEKEN
Verhaal van een ezel. 


Op een dag verhuist de kleine Didierke naar de buiten en koopt bij een oude boer een ezel voor 100 EUR. 

De boer moet de ezel de dag erop bij Didier thuis brengen.

Maar die bewuste voormiddag:
- 'Sorry jongen, maar ik heb slecht nieuws : mijn ezel lag deze ochtend dood toen ik hem wilde voederen.' 
- 'Wel dan, geef me gewoon mijn 100 EUR terug.'
- 'Maar dat kan ik niet. Ik heb alles al uitgegeven .' 
- 'Wel goed dan, breng me dan toch die ezel maar.' 
- 'En wat ga je er wel mee doen, dan ?'
- 'Wel, ik ga hem als prijs verloten in een tombola.'
- 'Maar je kunt toch geen dode ezel verloten !' 
- 'Zeker weten van wèl !! Ik zal gewoon aan niemand zeggen dat ie dood is.' 

Daarop bedenkt de boer dat het eigenlijk zijn probleem niet is, en vindt dat hij het voorstel van de jongen niet moet afkeuren. 

En hij levert dus de dode ezel af bij de kleine Didier.

Eén maand later loopt de boer nog eens bij de kleine Didier langs :
- 'En, jongen, hoe is het nu met mijn dode ezel afgelopen ?' 
- 'Wel, zoals ik je al zei : ik heb hem verloot. Ik heb in het totaal 500 tombolabiljetten van 2 EUR/stuk verkocht, en uiteindelijk een winst behaald van 898 EUR !' 
- 'En is er dan niemand geweest die geprotesteerd heeft ?'
- 'Alleen maar de winnaar. Maar ik heb hem onmiddellijk zijn 2 EUR teruggegeven, en klaar was kees !' 


Epiloog : Ondertussen zijn de jaren voorbijgegaan. Didierke is groot geworden. 
Hij is nu minister van financiën. ( Voor de belgen onder ons.. Minister Didier Reynders)

----------


## Agnes574

Een zoon komt schoorvoetend bij zijn vader en zegt met bedeesde stem : "Pa, ik moet u iets bekennen... ik ben een homo."

De pa vloekt ongelooflijk hard : "Nondedomme ! Nondedomme ! Nondedomme !"

Waarop de andere zoon aarzelend prevelt : "Pa, ik moet u ook iets bekennen... ik ben ook een homo."

De Pa ontsteekt nu in blinde woede en vloekt alweer ongelooflijk hard :"Nonde ! Nonde ! Nonde ! Is er hier dan niemand meer in huis die van een lekker wijf met dikke tetten houdt ?"

Waarop de dochter stillekes : "Jawel Pa, ikke."

.............volgens mij staat deze er al op..maar dan is dit nu de belgische versie  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Opletten als je een dagje ouder wordt!

Twee zestigers praten met elkaar over ouder worden. Zegt Jan :
'Het probleem bij vrouwen is dat ze weigeren te aanvaarden dat ze ouder worden Ze gebruiken allerlei trucjes om het te verbergen.'

'Je hebt het bij het rechte eind,' zegt Piet.

'Ik ken een middel om hen te ontmaskeren. Als je wilt weten of je vrouw
hardhorig wordt, ga dan op tien meter van haar vandaan zitten en stel een
vraag. Als ze niet antwoordt ga je op vijf meter afstand zitten en stel de
vraag opnieuw, dan op twee meter en tenslotte op één meter.'

Jan vindt het een schitterend idee en thuis gekomen neemt hij meteen de
proef op de som. Terwijl vrouwlief in de tuin de was ophangt, gaat hij op
een tiental meter van haar vandaan zitten en vraagt:
'Schat , wat eten we deze middag?'
Er komt geen antwoord. Hij verkleint de afstand met ongeveer de helft en
stelt de vraag opnieuw:
'Schat , wat eten we deze middag?'
Er komt geen antwoord. Hij komt nog dichterbij zitten en vraagt:
'Schat, wat eten we deze middag?'
Opnieuw geen antwoord. Hij begrijpt er helemaal niets van, gaat naast haar
staan en vraagt luid en klaar:
'Schat, wat eten we deze middag?'

De vrouw draait zich om, kijkt hem geërgerd aan en antwoordt:
'Voor de vierde keer, kip met friet!'

----------


## Agnes574

Verkeerde e-mail adres.....

Een getrouwd stel besloot op vakantie te gaan naar een strand aan de Caribische zee in het zelfde hotel als waar ze 20 jaar geleden op huwelijksreis waren.

Vanwege arbeidsproblemen kon de vrouw niet direct mee met haar man en zou een paar dagen later komen.

Toen de man naar zijn hotelkamer ging, zag hij dat er een computer met internet-verbinding aanwezig was. 
Dus besloot de man een e-mail naar zijn vrouw te sturen, maar verwisselde zonder er erg in te hebben 1 letter.....

De mail kwam bij een ander terecht, en wel bij een weduwe die net terug kwam van de begrafenis van haar man. Zij ging haar e-mails doorlezen en viel direct flauw.

Toen haar zoon thuiskwam, vond hij zijn moeder op de grond bij de computer. 
Op het scherm las hij het volgende bericht: 

'Beminde echtgenote, 
Ik ben goed aangekomen. 
Waarschijnlijk zul je je verwonderen vanwege dit bericht via de e-mail, maar er is nu hier een computer en men kan boodschappen versturen naar geliefde personen. 
Bij mijn aankomst heb ik me ervan verzekerd dat alles is voorbereid voor jouw aankomst aanstaande vrijdag. 
Ik wil je snel zien en hoop dat je reis net zo kalm zal zijn als de mijne. 

p.s. Neem niet teveel kleren mee, want het is hier een helse hitte!! 

Tot vrijdag schat'

----------


## Agnes574

De oude Mustafa leeft al meer dan 40 jaar in New York.

Hij wil graag in zijn tuin aardappelen planten, maar hij is alleen en oud
en zijn zoon leeft in Irak.

Hij schrijft een e-mail aan zijn zoon:
'Lieve Ahmed.
Ik ben erg verdrietig omdat ik in mijn tuin geen aardappelen kan planten.
Ik weet zeker dat jij me had geholpen de tuin om te spitten, als je hier was
geweest.
Ik hou van je.
Je Vader'

De zoon schrijft meteen terug:
'Lieve Vader. Raak alsjeblieft niets in de tuin aan!
Ik heb daar namelijk 'het spul' verstopt. Ik hou ook van jou.
Ahmed'

Nog geen 2 uur later staan de US Army, de Mariniers, de FBI en de CIA voor het huis van de oude man. Ze spitten de tuin spade voor spade om, zoeken iedere millimeter af, maar vinden niks. 
Teleurgesteld gaan ze weer weg.

Dezelfde avond nog krijgt de oude man een e-mail van zijn zoon:
'Lieve Vader. 
Hoogstwaarschijnlijk is de tuin nu helemaal omgespit en kan je aardappelen planten.
Meer kon ik op deze afstand niet voor je doen.
Ik hou van je.
Ahmed' 

.....Mij doorgestuurd door onze Felice...waarvoor dank!

----------


## Agnes574

Antwerps leren!!

Hoe leer ik gemakkelijk 'antwaarps'
De truc in deze 'wereldtaal' is eigenlijk gewoon om een hele zin te herleiden tot 1 woord:

-Het is nu jullie beurt - Tizonnolle
-Ik heb je er nog voor gewaarschuwd - Kemmetoenogzoegezei
-Hij kon er niets aan doen - Akosterniondoeng
-Ze heeft het niet goed verwerkt - Zissernichoefan
-Hij zei het immers ook - Azeigetoemmesoek
-Dat had je niet gedacht he? - Dadoddenichedochtei
-Ze hebben u in de maling genomen - Zemmenoeligge
-Ze was het moe - Zewieretbeu
-Hij neemt alles mee - Aschaardallesmej?
-Het is er echt aan te zien - Geziegeterbegoton
-Hij praat nonsens - Azeiwerriswa
-Hij kon er niet opkomen - Akwammerniejoep
-Dat is zeer goedkoop - Dasbekaanstverniet
-Hij heeft het in de gaten - Ajeigeteur
-Een klaploper - Nenapsjaar
-Je moest eens weten - Gemoestetbegotisweete
-Het is haar dagje niet - Zeigetnogalissitte
-Een ruitjeshemd - Eukarowem
-Kan ik u ergens mee van dienst zijn? - Kannekoewellepe ?
-Heb je het door? - Eddetindemot?
-Wat had je zoal graag gehad ? - Wamoetemme ?
-Wat heeft hij gezegd ? - Wasseitem ?
-Wat doet hij nu weer? - Watoetemnawer ?
-Wat sta je daar nu te kijken? - Oestodderna ?

 :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

De dokter schreef een hoorapparaat voor, voor één van zijn oudere patiënten. 

De man zag er erg tegenop om zo'n ding te dragen, maar toen hij inzag 
dat het nauwelijks zichtbaar was, besloot hij het toch te proberen.

Een maand later kwam hij op controle. "Hoe gaat het?" vroeg de dokter.
"Wel, ik heb de afgelopen maand dingen gehoord die ik nog nooit gehoord had".
"Dat is prachtig!" zei de dokter "En wat zegt uw familie daarvan?"
"O, ik heb het hen nog niet verteld. Ik amuseer mij rot en heb 
mijn testament al viermaal veranderd".  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Er rijden twee mannen in een auto over de snelweg. 
Opeens zien ze in hun achteruitkijkspiegel de politie met grote snelheid aan komen. 

De politieauto gaat voor hen rijden en het STOP - POLITIE bordje komt omhoog.
De twee stoppen en wachten wat er gebeuren gaat. 
Een agent komt op ze af en klopt rustig op het raampje aan de bestuurderskant.
De bestuurder draait zijn raampje naar beneden en vraagt wat er aan de hand is.
Terwijl de agent de auto inkijkt en speurt zegt hij: 'We zijn op zoek naar twee serie-verkrachters'.
De bestuurder draait onmiddellijk zijn raampje dicht en de agent staat verbaasd te kijken.
De twee mannen in de auto lijken ernstig in discussie maar na drie minuten draait de bestuurder het raam weer open en zegt: 'We doen het!'

----------


## Déylanna

> Een zoon komt schoorvoetend bij zijn vader en zegt met bedeesde stem : "Pa, ik moet u iets bekennen... ik ben een homo."
> 
> De pa vloekt ongelooflijk hard : "Nondedomme ! Nondedomme ! Nondedomme !"
> 
> Waarop de andere zoon aarzelend prevelt : "Pa, ik moet u ook iets bekennen... ik ben ook een homo."
> 
> De Pa ontsteekt nu in blinde woede en vloekt alweer ongelooflijk hard :"Nonde ! Nonde ! Nonde ! Is er hier dan niemand meer in huis die van een lekker wijf met dikke tetten houdt ?"
> 
> Waarop de dochter stillekes : "Jawel Pa, ikke."
> ...



Hey schatje,

Deze stond er inderdaad al een keer op. Van mij namelijk. Maaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........nu is er ook een Belgische versie. hahahahh

xxxxx
déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Hond is loops!!

Een klein meisje vraagt aan haar moeder:
' Mama, mag ik met Belle, onze hond, een wandelingetje maken?
De moeder antwoordt :' Nee, ze is loops' 

'Wat wil dat zeggen?' vraagt het meisje.
'Vraag dat maar eens aan je vader ! Ik geloof dat hij in de garage is.' 

Het meisje gaat naar de garage en zegt:
'Papa, mag ik met de hond gaan wandelen? Ik heb het moeder gevraagd, maar ze zegt dat Belle loops is en dat ik het jou moest vragen.' 

De vader antwoordt: 'Breng Belle eens tot bij mij.'
De vader neemt een doek, dempt die goed in benzine en wrijft vervolgens de hond de rug in om zo de loopse geur te minimaliseren en zegt: 
' OK! Je kunt nu met Belle één enkel toertje om de blok maken, maar doe haar een hondenriem aan .'

Het meisje vertrekt met haar hond, maar blijft toch wat lang weg. 
Uiteindelijk komt ze weer thuis, maar zonder hondenriem en zonder hond. 

Verrast vraagt de vader: 'Waar is Belle?'

Het meisje zegt:'Ze is halverwege zonder benzine gevallen en een andere hond tracht haar nu tot hier te duwen'  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Een man spreekt een vrouw aan op straat.
'Pardon mevrouw, mag ik voor 100 euro eens in uw borsten bijten ?'
- 'U bent ziek !' antwoordt ze en loopt weg.
De man achtervolgt haar en spreekt haar nogmaals aan.
- 'Mag ik dan in uw borsten bijten voor 1000 euro ?', vraagt hij.
- 'Luister eens hier, ik ben niet van dat type ! Begrepen ?'
De man geeft niet op.
- 'Laat u me dan eens in uw borsten bijten voor 10 000 euro ?'
Nu begint ze te twijfelen ..
- 'Hmmm, 10 000 euro ? Goed dan, maar niet hier. Ergens op een afgelegen plekje.'
Ze gaan samen naar een donker steegje, ze maakt haar blouse open en ontbloot haar prachtige borsten.
De man stort er zich dadelijk op, begint ze te strelen, te kneden, te kussen, te likken en stopt zijn hoofd ertussen. Bijten doet hij evenwel niet.
De vrouw wordt ongeduldig en vraagt :
- 'Gaat u nu eindelijk eens bijten ?'
- 'Neen', antwoordt hij, 'dat is veel te duur !!' 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kleine Marijke, 6 jaar, komt thuis van school. 
Ze hebben 's ochtends in school voor het eerst voorlichting gehad en moeder vraagt belangstellend hoe het is gegaan. 
'Ik schaamde me dood,' antwoordt Marijke. 
'Eric van hierover zei dat de ooievaar de baby's thuis brengt, en Annie zei dat je ze in het ziekenhuis moet kopen.' 
'Maar Marijke toch, dat is toch niet iets om je dood voor te schamen?' zegt moeder lachend. 
'Nee, maar ik durfde niet te vertellen.... dat wij zo arm zijn dat papa ze zelf moet maken.' 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Op een zomerse schooldag stond een lerares voor haar klasje en vroeg
ze aan haar kinderen : "Als je dood gaat en je gaat naar de hemel... 
Welk lichaamsdeel gaat volgens jullie dan het eerst?

"Mieke stak vlijtig haar hand op en antwoordde : "Volgens mij ga je
eerst met je handen naar de hemel...want als je zit te bidden zijn je
handen steeds naar de hemel gericht,"

De lerares was verstomd van het schitterend antwoord :"Wat een
prachtig antwoord Mieke Daarvoor verdien je een tien! "


Jantje werd lichtjes jaloers en wou ook een goed rapport. Hij dacht
diep na en plots schoot het hem te binnen : "Volgens mij ga je het eerst naar
de hemel met je benen! "

De lerares fronste haar wenkbrauwen even maar liet Jantje het toch maar verder uitleggen.

"Gisteren toen ik in mama's en papa's slaapkamer kwam, lag mama met 
haar beide benen in de lucht en riep ze luidkeels Oh God, ik kom...ik
kom!...Wat een groot geluk dat papa bovenop haar lag en haar stevig vast
hield anders waren we haar gegarandeerd kwijt." 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ze waren beide 85 jaar oud en reeds 60 jaar getrouwd. Ook al waren ze niet jong, ze waren in goede gezondheid, veelal omdat zijn vrouw erop stond om gezond te eten en aan beweging te doen. 

Op een dag hielp hun goede gezondheid ze niet, toen ze op reis gingen stortte hun vliegtuig neer en gingen ze naar de hemel... 
Petrus nam ze mee naar een prachtig landhuis, met een prachtige keuken en een echte waterval in het bad. 
In verbazing snakten ze naar adem, toen Petrus zei: 'Welkom in de hemel. Dit is nu jullie nieuwe thuis.' 
De oude man vroeg Petrus hoeveel dit alles ging kosten. 'Wel, niets', zei Petrus. 'Denk eraan, dit is jullie beloning in de hemel.' 
De oude man keek uit het raam en hij zag een golfterrein, knapper en mooier dan er ooit een op Aarde gebouwd werd. 
'Wat zijn de kosten voor het groen?' vroeg de oude man. 
'Dit is de hemel', antwoordde Petrus. 'Je kunt gratis spelen, elke dag, op elk tijdstip van de dag.' 
Vervolgens gingen ze naar het clubhuis en zagen het omvangrijk buffet met elke voorstelbare gang voor zich gepresenteerd... 
'Vraag maar niets', zei Petrus tegen de man. 'Dit is de hemel en alles is gratis voor jullie om van te genieten'. 
De oude man keek rond en nam een vluchtige blik naar zijn vrouw. 'Wel, waar zijn de vet-arme en lage cholesterol voeding, en decafeïne thee en koffie?' vroeg ze. 
'Dat is het beste eraan', antwoordde Petrus. 'Je kunt eten en drinken zoveel je wilt of wat je maar wilt, en je zult nooit dik of ziek worden. Dit is de hemel!' 
De oude man vroeg: 'Geen fitness studio om te trainen?' 
'Niet tenzij je het zelf wilt', was het antwoord. 
'Geen controle van bloeddruk en handenvol vitamine supplementen slikken...?' 
'Nooit meer. Alles wat je hier doet is genieten.' 
De oude man keek naar zijn vrouw en zei:

'Jij met je gezond eten... We hadden hier twintig jaar eerder kunnen zijn !'.. . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

Hihaho...Hahahaha..dat zijn weer een paar succesnummers!!!
Well done Déy!!

Liefs Xx Ag

----------


## SilviaB

het is een raadseltje:
ik zet een aantal rijtjes met cijfers neer.

maak de rijtjes af. je kan het zo lang maken als je zelf wilt!:

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
....
....
enz

----------


## SilviaB

okee even een hint:

probeer het voor te lezen misschien kom je er achter???

----------


## SilviaB

hint 2: op de 2e regel schrijf je op wat je op de eerste regel leest.. snap je het al??

----------


## SilviaB

okee uitleg
1
lees voor wat er staat. dat is dus: 1 één
dit schrijf je op de volgende regel op... dus er staat dan
11
wat staat hier? 2 enen
dus: 
21
wat staat hier?
1 twee en 1 een
dus 1211
begrijpen jullie het? 
best grappig
(vind ik)

----------


## Agnes574

Idd...een grappige doordenker  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Jantje zeurt al maanden dat hij een broertje wil. Zijn vader is het zat en zegt: "Kijk Jantje, dit is een zakje zaad. Als je dit in de vensterbank legt komt de ooievaar er vanzelf aan!" Nou Jantje doet dat natuurlijk. Twee dagen later wordt er een buurjongetje geboren. Jantje zegt woedend tegen de buurman: "Als u maar wel weet, dat het niet uw zaad was, maar dat van mn vader!!"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een boer krijgt op een dag na jaren sparen zijn melkrobot binnen. Direct de volgende ochtend al vindt de boer zijn zoon op het erf kreunend en halfdood met een van de hulzen van het apparaat om zijn geslacht. Het was duidelijk wat zijn idee was geweest. De boer: Das moai pech hebn Kloas, dat ding stopt pas bai 30 liter!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De onderwijzeres vraagt aan de klas: "Wat is de hoogste berg ter wereld?" Freek steekt zijn vinger op: "De Mont Blanc juf:" "dat is niet goed, Freek, maar het is fijn dat je zo actief meedenkt." Dan stelt ze de volgende vraag: "Wat is de langste rivier ter wereld?" Weer steekt Freek zijn vinger op: "De Rijn." "Ook dat is niet goed Freek, maar het is fijn dat je zo actief meedenkt." Freek zit zich hevig op te winden en piekert hoe hij de juf terug kan pakken. Er schiet hem opeens iets te binnen. Hij rommelt wat in zijn broekzak en steekt dan zijn vinger op: "Juf, ik heb een vraag voor u. Het is hard als hout en heeft een rode kop, wat is dat?" De juf krijgt een rode kleur en zegt: "Maar Freek, zoiets vraag je toch niet!" Zegt Freek: "Waarom niet, ik bedoel een lucifer juf. Maar het is fijn dat u zo actief meedenkt!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marleentje gaat voor het eerst naar de opera. 'Papa, wie staat daar met zijn rug naar het publiek?' 'Dat is de dirigent, meisje.' 'Waarom bedreigt hij de mevrouw op het podium?' 'Hoe kom je daar nu bij? Hij bedreigt haar helemaal niet.' 'Waarom staat ze dan zo te schreeuwen?'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Koentje schrijft een brief naar tante Doortje: 'Lieve tante Doortje, Ik ben uw verjaardag echt niet vergeten. Ik wilde u eigenlijk een pakje sturen. ik was van plan wat zakdoeken voor u te kopen, maar ik weet niet meer precies wat de maat van uw neus is...'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje zit in de klas en de juf vraagt "zo jantje ken je al 3 engelse woorden of zinnen?" waarop jantje antwoord "nee juf" nou dan moet je voor 12 uur maar drie engelse woorden of zinnen bedenken of ontdekken! Het is pauze en jantje gaat naar de stad en hoort "fuck you" hij denkt he dat is engels dat moet ik onthouden even later hoort hij "shut your trap" hij denkt he dat is engels dat moet ik onthouden hij loopt door en hoort "ladies first" Het is inmiddels 5 voor 12 en jantje gaat weer terug naar school. Eenmaal op school vraagt de juf weer aan jantje "zo jantje ken je nu al 3 engelse woorden of zinnen?" waarop jantje anwoord FUCK YOU! de juf kijkt verbaast en zegt "wie denk je wel wie je bent!" waarop jantje weer antwoord SHUT YOUR TRAP! en de juf zegt gaat maar naar de gang!"waarop jantje antwoord ........ladies first!!!

----------


## Agnes574

jihaaaa....Déy in actie!!!
Thankls; heb weer effe goed gelachen..ik heb er ook nog ééntje,mr zal voor morgen zijn!
Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Er komt een dom blondje het cafe binnen en gaat zitten. Komt de serveerster naar haar toe en heeft op haar borst een naambordje met 'Joke'. Vraagt het domme blondje: "leuk hoe heet de andere?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een dom blondje zit in haar wagen. Wanneer het rood licht is , stapt ze uit en gaat ze naar de vrachtwagen die voor haar staat. "hallo , ik ben Peggy en u verliest uw lading." Maar plots veranderd het licht op groen en de vrachtwagen rijdt door. Bij het volgende rood licht gebeurd hetzelfde. Bij het derde rode licht stapt het dom blondje nogmaals uit haar wagen en zegt: " hallo, ik ben Peggy en u verliest uw lading." Waarop de vrachtwagenchauffeur antwoord:" hallo , ik ben Erik en ik strooi zout!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komt een dom blondje in een kroeg en vraagt aan de kroegbaas om een ijzerdraadje. Wat moet jij met een ijzerdraadje vraagt de kroegbaas. Wel, zegt het blondje, het portier van mijn auto is in het slot gevallen en de sleutels zitten nog in het contactslot.. De kroegbaas geeft haar het ijzerdraadje. Even later komt er een klant de kroeg binnen, dubbel van het lachen. "Wat heb jij een lol", zegt de kroegbaas. "Ja", zegt de man, er staat buiten een blondje haar auto open te maken met een ijzerdraadje. "Nou", zegt de kroegbaas, dat is niks bijzonders, ik heb haar dat ijzerdraadje zelf gegeven. "Oke", zegt de man, maar er zitten 2 domme blondjes achter in de auto aanwijzingen te geven.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Een vader, moeder en hun 8 kinderen en een blinde man staan te wachten aan de bushalte. Even later komt de bus, maar die blijkt al behoorlijk vol te zitten. Enkel de moeder en de acht kinderen kunnen er nog bij. De vader en de blinde man besluiten dan maar te voet te gaan. De blinde man tikt tijdens het wandelen voortdurend met z'n stok om te weten waar hij loopt. Na een kwartiertje lopen begint het getik van de stok op de vader z'n zenuwen te werken. Zegt hij tegen de blinde: "Beste vriend, kan je geen rubbertje op het uiteinde van je stok plaatsen, zodat die zo geen tikkend geluid maakt?" Antwoord de blinde: "Als jij zoveel jaren geleden een rubbertje op je stok had gestopt, dan zaten wij nu in de bus..."


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drie padvindertjes staan met hun rugzakjes te liften langs de weg. Stopt er een stoere sportwagen met daarin een bloedmooie jongedame aan het stuur. Twee padvindertjes stappen in op de achterbank en een padvindertje stapt in naast de bestuurster, die vraagt: "Zijn jullie trekkers?" Antwoordt het padvindertje op de voorbank: "Die twee achterin wel, maar ik neuk al een beetje."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een gast komt de supermarkt binnen en vraagt aan de kassierster : “Waar vind ik de Tampons ?” “Derde gang links meneer” antwoordt de dame. Een kwartiertje later passeert hij aan dezelfde kassa met in zijn karretje 3 kg watten en 2 m koord ! Als de kassierster eindelijk haar lachbui kan bedwingen zegt ze : “Ik denk niet dat het dit is wat uw vrouw hebben wil meneer.” Die gast antwoordt : “Verleden week stuur ik haar om een pakje sigaretten en ze komt thuis met tabak en blaadjes. Dus nu moet ze haar boel ook maar zelf rollen... ” 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man komt een kroeg binnen en zegt: ''Als ik drink, drinkt iedereen!'' De mensen in de kroeg beginnen allemaal te juichen. En de kroegbaas deelt allemaal biertjes uit. Als iedereen het bier op heeft, zegt de man: ''Als ik betaal, betaalt iedereen!''

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik wil je even waarschuwen voor misleidende praktijken als je boodschappen bij de AH op het museumplein doet: Het werkt als volgt: twee meiden van een jaar of 24 (waarschijnlijk uit Oost-Europa) spreken je aan op het moment dat je de boodschappen aan het inladen bent. Ze hebben allebei hele strakke T-shirts aan waar hun tieten bijna uitvallen. Het is bijna onmogelijk om niet te kijken. Met een erg zielig maar geloofwaardig verhaal bedelen ze om een lift naar Amstelveen. Eenmaal achterin gestapt beginnen de dames elkaar te betasten, wat je kunt zien vanuit je binnenspiegel. Daarna klimt een van hen naar de voorstoel en heeft orale seks met je. Ondertussen merk je niet dat de ander je portefeuille of portemonnee uit je jas rolt. Die van mij is afgelopen dinsdag gestolen, woensdag, vrijdag ook en zaterdag zelfs twee keer. Donderdag kon ik helaas niet. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vrouw staat voor de spiegel over haar borsten te wrijven Man vraagt: waarom doe je dat?? Vrouw: ik wil grotere borsten Man: dan moet je wrijven met wc papier O, helpt dat? Vraagt de vrouw? Nou, zegt de man, het is met je achterwerk toch ook gelukt!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er komt een konijn bij de bakker en vraagt: 'Bakker, heeft u ook worteltjestaart?' 'Nee, het spijt me,' zegt de bakker, 'worteltjestaart heb ik niet.' De volgende dag komt het konijn weer langs en vraagt: 'Bakker, heeft u worteltjestaart?' 'Nee,' zegt de bakker, 'worteltjestaart heb ik niet.' Elke dag komt het konijn om worteltjestaart zeuren, en de bakker wordt het zo zat dat hij een worteltjestaart bakt. Als de volgende dag het konijn weer langskomt, vraagt 'ie: 'Bakker, heeft u worteltjestaart?' 'Ja,' zegt de bakker. Zegt het konijn: 'Vies hé?'


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De trein
Jeroentje zit in de trein. Hij is moe en gooit zijn benen op de stoel voor hem. Dan komt de conducteur eraan. Deze zegt tegen Jeroentje:"Zeg, haal jij eens even je smerige voeten van de bank, of doe je dat thuis ook altijd?" Waarop Jeroentje antwoord: "Nee meneer, thuis hebben wij geen trein!"

----------


## kiemenfan

Manlief komt thuis en kijkt naar het achterwerk van zijn vrouw en zegt;

"Vrouw, vrouw je kont lijkt wel een wasmachine"...!

"Nou je wordt bedankt", zei zijn vrouw. 

's Avonds staat zijn vrouw gebukt om iets te pakken, aait de man over haar kont en zegt: "zullen we?"

Zijn vrouw kijkt achterom en zegt:"je denkt toch niet dat ik voor zo'n klein wasje de machine aanzet...

----------


## Déylanna

Er ligt een man in het ziekenhuis, helemaal in het verband. Zijn beste vriend komt hem bezoeken en vraagt hem wat er gebeurt is. Wel antwoord de man ik was op mijn flat toen ik een vrouw hoorde gillen. Ik dacht:"een moord" en liep naar het balkon."
"En toen?", vraagt zijn vriend. 
Ja antwoord de patient, "niets hè." 
"Wat, geen moord?"vraagt zijn vriend. 
"Neen, geen balkon..."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Een man en een vrouw zitten in een auto. De man rijd veel te hard. Komt er een politie man aan, en laat ze stoppen aan de kant. “Meneer,u rijd veel te hard.” Man: ach, dat was alleen vandaag, ik had ff haast. Vrouw: “Ach, je weet toch dat je altijd te hard rijd, schat.” Politie: En u heeft uw lichten ook niet aan!” Man: “Jah, het is nog lang niet donker! Het is alleen een beetje schemerig!” Vrouw: “Schat, licht of donker, jij hebt de lichten nooit aan!” Politie: “en u hebt uw gordels ook al niet om!!” Man: “Ja, maar u had me stil laten staan dus had ik de gordels al vast af gedaan!” Vrouw: “Ach, schat, je hebt je gordels nooit om!” Man: “HOU NOU JE BEK TOCH EENS, NU KRIJGEN WE ALLEMAAL BOETES!” Politie: “Mevrouw, praat uw man altijd zo tegen u?” “Nee hoor, alleen als hij dronken is!” 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje weet te weinig en wil nieuwe woorden leren kennen, dus hij gaat naar de kamer van zijn vader en opent een playboy daar leest hij het woordje hoer.
Nou jantje gaat naar beneden en vraagt aan zijn vader "papa mag ik weten wat hoer betektent?" dan zegt papa:"Ja hoor dat betekent fiets".
Jantje gaat weer naarboven want hij wil nog wel meer woorden te weten komen.
Dan leest hij het woordje neuken, hij loopt weer naar beneden en vraagt: "Papa mag ik weten wat het woordje neuken beteken?" dan zegt papa weer: "Ja dat betekent fietsen".
Jantje gaat weer naar boven, want hij wil toch nog een woordje weten, hij opent de playboy weer en leest het woordje condoom hij gaat weer naar beneden en vraagt weer: "papa mag ik weten wat het woordje condoom betekent"?.
Dan zegt papa weer: "Ja dat betekent Fietsketting".
Even later moet jantje naar school toe maar hij komt veel te laat.
Dan vraagt zijn juf: "Jantje waarom ben jij te laat?".
Dan zegt jantje: "Ik stapte op mijn hoer en moest hier helemaal naar toe neuken en mijn condoom viel er 3 keer af". 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik kan mij nog heel goed voor de geest halen dat ik voor de eerste keer met mijn meisje naar de bioscoop ging. Ze was 15 jaar, had een leuk truitje aan en een kort rokje. In haar handtasje had ze de gebruikelijke vrouwendingetjes zoals lippenstift, sigaretten en een aansteker.
We gingen achterin zitten en zoenden wat met elkaar. we waren verder nog erg bleu en onervaren. Plotseling beet ze me in mijn oor en fluisterde "ik heb geen slipje aan"
Ik fluisterde terug "als dat zo is, mag ik dan je vagina eens zien" Ze antwoorde niet maar deed wel haar benen wijd. De boodschap was duidelijk. Ik gluurde tussen haar benen, maar omdat het het zo donker was zag ik niets. 
Ik vroeg daarom aan haar "mag ik je aansteker even hebben, ik zie helemaal niks" Ze pakte haar aansteker en gaf hem aan mij. 
Ik weer met de brandende aansteker voorzichtig tussen haar benen.
Even later, "wat een prachtig mooi vagina heb jij zeg, maar kun je er ook mee plassen"
Mijn meisje : "ja natuurlijk, wat een domme vraag"
Ik tegen haar : "dan zou ik daar maar heel snel mee beginnen, hij staat namelijk in brand"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De meester geeft les over het menselijk lichaam. 
Hij vertelt: Als ik buk, stroomt er bloed naar mijn hoofd. 
Waarom niet naar mijn voeten, 
terwijl die toch altijd beneden zijn?" 
Jantje weet het: "Uw voeten zijn niet hol, meester.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Juf: Jantje, je moet je gezicht beter wassen. Ik kan zo zien wat je vanochtend gegeten hebt." Jantje: "Wat dan, juf?" Juf: "Brood met chocoladepasta." Jantje: "Fout juf, dat was gisteren.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jantje: Mam, waarom krijgt
u grijze haren?" Moeder: 
"Dat krijg je als je kinderen 
heel erg ontdeugend zijn."
Jantje: "Oh, vandaar dat 
oma helemaal grijs is."

----------


## Sylvia93

nja wat flauwe 'mopjes' hihi

- Wie een kuil graaft voor een ander, is in elk geval geen egoïst.

- Ik praat niet te snel, jij luistert te langzaam. 

- Elke dag gaan al die kinderen naar school, je zou bijna zeggen dat er
iets te doen was. 

- Ga je mee verdwalen, ik weet de weg

- Het geheim van een opgeruimd bureau is een geweldige prullenbak

- Waar een wil is, is een weg. Helaas zijn er op mijn weg, wegwerkzaamheden.

- Treinen rijden niet op tijd, maar op rails.

- Wie zijn billen brand, mag blij zijn dat hij niet andersom stond.

- Golfen is knikkeren voor rijke mensen die te lui zijn om te bukken.

- Wie het laatst lacht, is traag van begrip.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De bus

Zit een man met zijn zoontje in de bus. Tegenover hen zit een vrouw met geweldig mooie borsten. Zegt het zoontje tegen zijn vader:
"Kijk eens wat een mooie borsten die vrouw heeft."
De vader wordt zo boos op zijn zoontje dat hij hem meteen naar een kostschool stuurt.

Een jaar later kreeg de zoon proefverlof en om zeker te weten dat de zoon geen seksistische opmerkingen meer maakte, ging de vader met hem de bus weer in en gingen ze tegenover een mooie vrouw zitten. De zoon zegt de hele weg niets en de vader vertrouwt het niet. Zegt de vader:
"Hé jongen, kijk eens naar de borsten van die vrouw."
Zegt de zoon:
"Nee pa, daar kijk ik niet meer naar. Maar heb je die joekel van de chauffeur al gezien?!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Op een bankje

een lul en een peuk zitten op een bankje de peuk zegt ik heb een erg leven gehad ik werd uit een pakje gerukt aangestoken en tegen een asbak geslagen zegt de lul ik heb ook een erg leven gehad er werd een rubberen ding over me heen gedaan ik werd in een zwart gat gedouwd en toen moest ik overgeven

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van zielig?

Met 3 vrachtwagens vol met broden door irak rijden en zeggen dat het voor de eendjes is

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wat is toppunt van lef.
- een blinde voor z'n kop slaan en zeggen die zag je niet aan komen hè

- een dove voor de kop slaan en zeggen wie niet horen wil moet voelen.

- een steentje door de ruit gooien en vragen of je hem terug mag.

- bij iemand voor de deur poepen, aanbellen en vragen of hij wcpapier heeft.

wat is toppunt van geduld.
een visje op de muur tekenen en wachten tot hij weg zwemt.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er zijn 15 visjes 5 verdrinken er hoeveel blijven er dan over.

Antwoord: 15, visjes kunnen niet verdrinken

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van sm?

Antwoord: Een zweep op de muur tekenen en de vrouw er tegenaan gooien.


Wat is het toppunt van kleinheid?

Antwoord: Met een stijve tegen de muur aanlopen en nog je neus breken.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom menstrueren alleen vrouwen en mannen niet?

Als mannen zouden menstrueren, zouden ze opscheppen over het formaat van hun
tampon!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van werkeloosheid?

Een hoer met een spinnenweb tussen haar benen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man en zijn vrouw hadden wat probleempjes en besloten elkaar dood te zwijgen.
Plotseling realiseerde de man dat hij zijn vrouw de volgende dag nodig had om hem om 5.00 uur wakker te maken voor een vroege zakenvlucht. Hij wilde echter niet de eerste zijn die de stilte zou doorbreken (en dus zou verliezen). Hij schreef daarom op een stukje papier: "Maak me alsjeblieft om 5.00 uur wakker". Hij legde het papiertje op een plek waarvan hij zeker wist dat zijn vrouw het zou vinden. De volgende ochtend werd de man wakker en kwam tot de ontdekking dat het al 9.00 uur was en dat hij dus zijn vlucht gemist had. Hij was woedend en stond op het punt om op zoek te gaan naar zijn vrouw om er achter te komen waarom ze hem niet had gewekt. Ineens zag hij een papiertje bij het bed liggen.
Daarop stond: "Het is 5.00 uur. Wakker worden."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een vrouw komt bij de dokter en ze vraagt de dokter of hij wat heeft voor de erektie van haar man want het stijf worden gaat niet meer zo goed.De dokter zegt haar geen probleem en geeft haar 10 viagra pillen mee.Maar deze durft ze niet aan haar man te geven en daarom vraagt ze het dienst meisje om in de soep van haar man een pilletje te doen.
Het diner begint en ieder die aan tafel zit krijgt soep behalve de man van de huisvrouw.Wel krijgt hij de de aardappelen en het vlees en ook het toetje na.Na het eten gaat de vrouw naar de keuken en vraagt het dienst meisje waarom haar man geen soep heeft gekregen.Waarop het dienst meisje antwoord ik heb het pilletje in de soep gedaan maar de soepballetjes werden ballen en de vermicelli ging rechtop in de soep staan.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In een afkickcentrum voor drugs, komen een aantal mannen bijelkaar voor de weekelijkse meeting.
Aan het einde van de meeting zegt de gepreksleider:"Degene die het lukt om in de aankomende maand de meeste mensen van de drugs af te helpen die krijgt € 100,-".
Dus na een maand komen de mannen weer bijelkaar en ze hebben het over het aantal mensen die ze hebben laten afkicken.
Twee mannen springen eruit. De eerste heeft wel 50 mensen helpen afkicken. De gespreksleider vraagt hoe hij dat gedaan heeft. De man antwoordt:Ïk teken twee cirkels op een velletje papier. Een grote en een kleine.
Bij het grote cirkeltje zeg ik dan: "Dit zijn je hersenen voordat je begint met drugsgebruik".
Bij het kleine cirkeltje zeg ik: "Dit zijn je hersenen na het drugsgebruik"
De tweede man heeft wel 144 man af laten kicken.
Opnieuw vraagt de gespreksleider hoe hij dat gedaan heeft.
De man antwoordt: "Ook ik heb een grote en een kleine cirkel getekend."
Bij de kleine cirkel zeg ik dan: "Dit is je anus voordat je de gevangenis in gaat" en bij de grote zeg ik dan: "Dit is het formaat van je anus als je eruit komt".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komt een man 's avonds laat thuis van zijn werk begint zijn vrouw gelijk te zeuren:"Schat, de deur klemt. "Zegt de man: "Ik ben toch zeker geen timmerman ? " "De gootsteen in de keuken is ook verstopt. " Zegt de man: "Ik ben toch zeker geen loodgieter ? " "Het tegeltje aan de wand in de wc zit ook los. " Waarop de man weer antwoordt: "Ik ben toch zeker geen tegelzetter ? " Ongeveer een maand later komt de man weer thuis van z'n werk en de deur klemt niet meer, de gootsteen is niet meer verstopt en het tegeltje zit weer vast. Vraagt de man aan z'n vrouw: "Hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen ? " "Dat heeft de buurman gedaan " "Hoeveel heb je hem daar dan wel niet voor betaald ? ", vraagt de man. "Niks, ik mocht kiezen: Of ik zou een lekkere cake bakken of hij zou me een lekkere beurt geven. " " Dan heb je zeker een lekkere cake gebakken. ", zegt de man. Zegt de vrouw:"Ik ben toch zeker geen bakker ? "

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*sorry voor de flauwheid van sommige moppen  :Wink: , en of er miss al een paar al eens geplaatst zijn*

----------


## Déylanna

Heey nietboeiend. Dat je moppen flauw waren dat geeft niet hoor. Ik had nog genoeg zout in de kast staan dus ik heb er gewoon wat zout over heen gegooid hahahaha  :Wink:  De flauwste moppen zijn de leukste moppen, lieverd. En als er wat moppen bij zitten die al eens eerder gepost zijn maakt dat niks uit hoor. Het is altijd leuk om ze nog eens te lezen.

----------


## Déylanna

Wat denkt een belg als hij zich uitkleed voor de spiegel?

Antwoord: wie zal het eerst klaar zijn hij of ik??
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De Belgen gaan hun eerste raket lanceren. "En," vraagt een verslaggever, "waar gaat de reis naar toe?" "Awel", zegt de Belg, "wij gaan naar de zon." "Naar de zon?" vraagt de reporter, "Maar daar is het toch veel te heet? Bent u niet bang dat de raket zal smelten?" "Wat denkt gij?," antwoordt de Belg, "Wij zijn niet gek, hoor. We gaan natuurlijk 's nachts!"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tijdens een bezoek aan een verpleeghuis vraagt de bezoeker aan de directeur wat het criterium is om een patient opgenomen te krijgen. 
"Wel," zegt de directeur, we vullen een badkuip met water, dan krijgt de patient een theelepel, een theekop en een emmer. Dan vragen we hem/haar om de badkuip leeg te maken."
"Oh, ik snap het!" zegt de bezoeker, een normaal persoon gebruikt de emmer omdat die groter is dan een theelepel of een theekop." 
"Nee, zegt de directeur, een normaal persoon zou de stop uit de badkuip trekken. Wilt U een bed bij het raam of in het midden?"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waarom breit een blondje zo snel??

Antwoordt: Ze wil klaar zijn voordat de wol op is.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Twee Hollanders, Jaap en Joop, zitten met Mientje, de vriendin van Jaap, gezellig te kletsen aan de bar. Joop kijkt met verliefde blikken naar Mientje, maar voorzichtig, want hij weet hoe jaloers Jaap is. Als Jaap even naar de w.c. gaat, fluistert Mientje Joop haastig toe: Grijp je kans. Nu! Joop kijkt schichtig om zich heen, grijpt Jaap's glas bier en drinkt hem in 1 teug leeg.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Er lopen twee Belgen naar het bos toe. Zegt de ene Belg tegen de andere: "Zie je het bos al?"
Zegt de andere: "Nee, de bomen staan er voor."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

's Avonds doet vader zijn dochtertje in bad. Als hij daarna een handdoek om haar heen slaat, zegt hij trots tegen het kind: "Zie je nou wel? Dat kunnen we ook zonder mama!" Waarop zijn dochtertje: "Alleen trekt mama altijd eerst mijn schoenen uit."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Koentje schrijft een brief naar tante Doortje: 'Lieve tante Doortje, Ik ben uw verjaardag echt niet vergeten. Ik wilde u eigenlijk een pakje sturen. ik was van plan wat zakdoeken voor u te kopen, maar ik weet niet meer precies wat de maat van uw neus is..'

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weet je waarom ouders zo vaag zijn?

Antwoord:
Eerst leren ze je praten en lopen en later zeggen ze: "mond houden en zitten".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een meisje ging na school buiten spelen en vroeg aan haar moeder of ze de handstand mocht doen. Haar moeder zei: nee anders zien de jongens je onderbroek omdat je een jurk aan hebt. Zegt het meisje koppig: "Ik doe het lekker toch." Later komt ze thuis en haar moeder vraagt, "Hebben de jongens je onderbroek gezien?" Antwoordt het meisje: "Nee, ik heb hem uitgedaan."

----------


## Agnes574

Een man gaat jagen, hij koopt onderaan de berg in een 
wapenwinkeltje een gewoon jachtgeweer.

Hij trekt de berg op en ziet een beer lopen, hij lost 2 schoten 
en loopt naar de plaats waar hij de beer laatst zag maar er is niks. 
Er wordt op zijn schouder getikt, zegt de beer: 'Je hebt 2 keuzes 
ofwel eet ik je hier onmiddellijk op of ik neem je in je kont '. 
De man zou graag nog wat blijven leven dus hij doet zijn broek af 
en de beer neemt hem loeihard. 

De man loopt kwaad naar het wapenwinkeltje en koopt een 
machinegeweer. Hij trekt weer de berg op , ziet diezelfde beer lopen , lost 
ongeveer 30 schoten en loopt naar de plaats waar hij de beer laatst zag 
maar er is niks. 
Er wordt op zijn schouder getikt, zegt de beer 'Je hebt 2 keuzes 
ofwel eet ik je hier onmiddellijk op of ik neem je in je kont'. 
De man zou graag nog wat blijven leven dus hij doet zijn broek af 
en de beer neemt hem loeihard. 

De man stormt woedend de berg af en koopt in het wapenwinkeltje 
een bazooka hij loopt weer de berg naar boven. 
Hij ziet diezelfde beer lopen, hij blaast de hele berg 
ondersteboven met zijn bazooka en loopt naar de plaats waar hij de beer laatst zag,
maar er is niks. 
Er wordt op zijn schouder getikt, zegt de beer: ' Zeg nou eens 
eerlijk, jij komt niet om te jagen he ?' 

(deze werd mij doorgestuurd door Treezeke,waarvoor dank!)

----------


## Déylanna

Whahahahaha dat is een goeie!!!! Leukkkkkkkkkk.

knuffff xxx
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Kort maar goed  :Smile: 

Vrouw: Wat ben je aan het doen ?
Echtgenoot: Niets.
Vrouw: Niets...? ? je staart al een uur naar ons trouwboekje .
Echtgenoot: ik zoek de vervaldatum !!!!!

 :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

> Kort maar goed 
> 
> Vrouw: Wat ben je aan het doen ?
> Echtgenoot: Niets.
> Vrouw: Niets...? ? je staart al een uur naar ons trouwboekje .
> Echtgenoot: ik zoek de vervaldatum !!!!!


Whahahahha ook die is super leuk!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

^ ^
' x ' mij doorgestuurd door ER WAS EENS... ik lag dubbel!!! Thanks V!!



Zéér interessant : 
Statistieken over het menselijke lichaam... 

-het duurt 7 seconden om het voedsel vanuit de mond naar de maag te brengen 

-het lichaam gebruikt 300 spieren om zich in evenwicht te houden wanneer men recht staat 

-een haar kan een gewicht van 3 kilogram dragen 

-het vel van een gemiddelde mens weegt 2 maal meer dan de hersenen 

-het bot van de heup is sterker dan cement 

-aan ieder van de voeten bevinden zich duizend miljard bacteriën 

-als ons speeksel iets niet kan oplossen kunnen wij het ook niet smaken 

-de penis van een gemiddelde man meet 3 maal de lengte van zijn duim 

-het hart van een vrouw klopt sneller als die van een man 

-de vrouwen knipperen 2 maal meer met de ogen dan de mannen 

De vrouwen hebben dit bericht al gelezen wanneer 
de mannen nog steeds de lengte van hun duimen staan te meten...... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Een blondje wilde gaan vissen op het ijs. 
Ze had vele boeken over het onderwerp gelezen, schafte de nodige spullen aan en ging naar het ijs. 
Nadat ze haar comfortabele stoeltje op het ijs zette, maakte ze een ronde opening in het ijs. 
Op eens donderde een stem vanuit de hemel: 'HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.' 
Geschrokken verplaatste het blondje zich naar een andere plaats op het ijs. 
Ze zette haar stoeltje neer en wilde weer een gat in het ijs maken. 
Opnieuw hoorde ze een stem donderen vanuit de hemel: 'HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.' 
Het blondje, zeer bezorgd, verplaatste zich naar de andere kant van het ijs. 
Ze zette haar stoeltje weer neer en wil opnieuw een gat in het ijs maken. 
Opnieuw hoorde ze de stem: 'HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.' 
Ze stopt, kijkt naar de hemel en roept: 'BENT U DAT GOD?' 
De stem antwoordde: 
'NEE, IK BEN DE OMROEPER VAN DEZE KUNSTIJSBAAN!!' 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fred en Mary zijn net getrouwd, maar kunnen geen huwelijksreis veroorloven, dus gaan ze na de trouwerij naar het huis van Fred's moeder en vader voor hun eerste nacht samen.
De volgende ochtend, staat Johnny, Fred's kleine broertje, op en eet zijn ontbijt.
Als hij naar school gaat vraagt hij zijn moeder of Fred en Mary al op zijn gestaan.
Ze antwoord: 'Nee'.
Johnny vraagt: 'Wil je weten wat ik denk?'
Zijn moeder antwoordt: 'Ik wil niet horen wat jij denkt! Ga maar gewoon naar school.'
Als Johnny thuis komt tussen de middag vraagt hij aan moeder: 'Zijn Fred en Mary al op?'
Ze antwoordt: 'Nee.'
Johnny zegt: 'Weet je wat ik denk?'
En zijn moeder zegt: 'Het maakt niet uit wat jij denkt! Eet je boterham en ga weer naar school'
Na school komt Johnny thuis en vraagt weer: 'Zijn Fred en Mary al op?'
Ze antwoordt 'Nee.'
Hij vraagt: 'Weet je wat ik denk?'
En zijn moeder zegt: 'Ok, vertel me dan maar wat jij denkt'
Hij zegt: 'Vannacht kwam Fred in mijn kamer de vaseline halen en ik denk dat ik hem mijn secondenlijm heb gegeven."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man en een vrouw zijn 21 jaar getrouwd - de sleur en de 'mot' zitten erin en ze gaan ten langen leste naar een relatietherapeut..
Deze vraagt wat het probleem is.
Zoals gebruikelijk begint de vrouw een tirade, alle problemen opsommend die zich in zoveel jaar huwelijk hebben opgestapeld. Ze ratelt maar door en door..............
Uiteindelijk staat de therapeut op, loopt om zijn bureau heen, rukt haar de kleren van het lijf, slaat zijn armen om haar heen en bedrijft passioneel de liefde met haar!
De vrouw - haar mond eindelijk gesnoerd - ligt nadien stilletjes nahijgend in een volledig bevredigde roes op het bureau.
De therapeut draait zich om naar de man en zegt:'Dát is wat uw vrouw nodig heeft, minstens 3 keer per week. Kunt u dat aan?' 
De man denkt even na, krabt zich achter z'n oor en antwoordt:
Tjaa... 's woensdags kan ik haar wel brengen... maar op dinsdag , donderdag en vrijdag moet ik mijn duiven inkorven!!! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deze week liep ik bij het gemeentehuis in Geertruidenberg waar de Nederlandse driekleur vrolijk wapperde. Toen zag ik dat een Amerikaanse toerist in alle ernst naar die vlag stond te staren. Tot hij mij vroeg wat nu eigenlijk de betekenis was van de kleuren rood, wit en blauw. 
Ik zeg tegen hem, "dat heeft alles te maken met de belastingen in Nederland ". 
"Als we de belastingaangifte in de bus krijgen, worden wij rood van woede". 
"Als we vervolgens het te betalen bedrag lezen, Trekken we wit weg", 
"Om ons dan ook nog een keer blauw te betalen" 
De Amerikaan knikte begripvol en antwoordde, "Bij ons is dat precies hetzelfde, alleen zien wij er nog sterretjes bij". 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een vader vraagt zijn 10 jaar oude zoon of hij weet van de bloemetjes en de bijtjes. "Ik wil het niet weten!" roept het kind, en barst in tranen uit. "Beloof me dat je het me niet vertellen zal!" De vader is in de war en 
vraagt wat er dan mis is. "Oh pap," zegt de jongen snotterend, "toen ik 6 was kreeg ik het verhaal "Er bestaat geen Sinterklaas". Toen ik 7 was, kreeg 
ik het "Er is geen Paashaas"-verhaal. En toen ik 8 was vertelde je me dat de Tandenfee niet bestond. Dus als je me nu vertelt dat grote mensen eigenlijk helemaal niet ne*ken, heb ik helemaal niks meer om voor te leven!"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Je verlangt naar me
Je roept me zacht
Ik kan mij beheersen
Ik weet dat je wacht
Voorzichtig kleed ik je uit
Totdat je in volle glorie ligt
Ik lik mijn lippen af
Ik ben voor je gezwicht
Ik pak je voorzichtig beet
En lik zacht aan je randen
Dan neem ik je in mijn mond
En pak je tussen mijn tanden
En dan voel ik het genot
Je bent zo speciaal van binnen
Wat heerlijk ben je kersenbonbon
Van jou raak ik buiten zinnen

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De Belgische zwangerschaps-test beperkt zich tot het inbrengen van een frietje, 5 seconden laten zitten, frietje verwijderen...... indien aangevreten mag de uitslag als positief worden beschouwd. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een belg komt bij een uitzendbureau. Hij doet de deur open en heeft de grootste moeite nodig om een enorme doos mee naar binnen te sjouwen. Verbaasd vraagt de medewerker achter de balie: 
"Maar meneer wat doet u nou? U kwam hier toch alleen maar voor een intake-gesprek?" 
"Jazeker", zegt de belg. "Maar ik moest toch ook mijn cv meebrengen?" "Ja", antwoordt de medewerker. 
"Gelukkig", zegt de belg, "ik was al bang dat ik mijn centrale verwarming voor niks had gedemonteerd!" 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 studenten discussieeren over wat nu het snelste fenomeen op aarde is, zegt de eerste: Bliksem is het snelste op aarde, het begint 12 km boven ons en slaat binnen een seconde in. Zegt de tweede: Stroom is het snelste, ik druk hier op een knopje en het licht gaat 12 km verder aan. Een dronken man zit mee te luisteren en zegt: Nee jongens, diarree is het snelste op aarde. Ik had er laatst last van, ik rende als de bliksem naar de wc, drukte op het lichtknopje, maar nog voordat het licht aan was zat ik er al helemaal onder.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Op een boerderij gaat een nieuwe knecht voor het eerst van zijn leven onder de douche. Hij heeft geen flauw benul hoe de mengkraan werkt en hij verbrandt zijn gereedschap meer dan verschrikkelijk. Krimpend van de pijn rent hij in paniek over het erf, schiet de stal binnen en hangt zijn geblakerde geval in een emmer melk. Op dat moment komt de meid net binnen en slaat onthutst de handen voor de ogen. De gepijnigde knecht vraagt haar kreunend of ze nog nooit een piemel heeft gezien. "Vaak genoeg," zegt de meid, "maar dit is de eerste keer dat ik zie hoe ze gevuld worden."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Een man komt bij een luxe bordeel en vraagt de portier waar hij moet zijn.
" Dat hang er vanaf mijnheer," antwoordt de portier," alle mogelijkheden staan op de bordjes in de lift." 
De man stapt de lift in.
1ste etage: Hollandse meiden... en inderdaad, op die etage ziet de man allemaal Hollandse meisjes zitten.
2de etage: Buitenlandse meisjes... en inderdaad, ook hier ziet de man wat hem wordt beloofd.
Vervolgens werkt hij de andere etages af: SM, Bestiaal, Triootjes, Franse Massage, Cup D, Oosterse Sfeer.
Uiteindelijk komt hij aan op de 9de en tevens laatste etage.
De liftdeuren gaan open en er staat op een groot bord:
WAT WIL JE NOU? NE*KEN OF MET DE LIFT SPELEN! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoe isoleert een Nederlander een kippenhok?

Antwoordt: Met dubbel gaas!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van beleggen?

Antwoordt: Met je laatste geld een spaarpot kopen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van beleefdheid? 

Antwoordt: Op je eigen tenen trappen en pardon zeggen 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van arrogantie?

Antwoordt: Denken dat je op mij gelijkt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Oma haalt Jantje van school,
omdat zijn moeder ziek is.
Onderweg komen ze een bordje tegen,
met neuken erop.
Jantje vraagt aan oma wat betekend dat oma?
Oma: dat betekend slapen.
Even later komen ze een bordje met condoom er op tegen.
Jantje vraagt weer aan oma,
wat betekend dat oma?
Oma: dat betekend dokter.
Ze lopen weer verder en dan zien ze een bordje met lul erop.
Jantje vraagt weer:
wat betekend dat oma?
Oma: dat betekend jas.
Jantje en oma komen tegelijk met de dokter bij hun huis aan
Jantje zegt: Hallo condoom.
Hang je lul maar aan de kapstok,
m'n moeder ligt boven te neuken.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wat is het geite lul of geitenlul?
Bokkenlul, want een geit heeft geen lul.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zeg eens heel snel auto achter elkaar.
Ik kan het sneller: file.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Een konijn ging naar de bakker vraagt ie: heeft u worteltjestaart?
Nee, dat heb ik niet.
De volgende dag komt ie weer: heeft u worteltjestaart?
Nee, dat heb ik niet.
Dan komt ie weer en weer en weer dan denkt hij,
Ik zal eens een worteltjestaart voor hem bakken.
De volgende dag komt ie weer vraagt ie: heeft u worteljestaart?
ja ik heb worteltjestaart, zegt het konijn: wat is dat goor niet!!!!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan en Piet zitten samen in een café.
Jan roept: een rondje van IKKE!
Zegt Piet: Nee, dat moet zijn, een rondje van mij!
Antwoordt Jan: Ook goed!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jantje drinkt in één zijn melk op en laat daarna een harde boer.
Moeder: Wat is dat nou?!
Jantje: de melkboer MAM!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Een man werkt op een cruiseschip als goochelaar,
alleen heeft hij een papagaai die alle trucs verklapt aan de mensen!
Op een dag vergaat het schip, en de man en de papagaai blijven op een klein stukje van de boot drijven.
Na uren stilte zegt de papagaai; oké waar heb je het schip gelaten.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Er staan drie mannen op een dak zegt de duitser ''ik wed dat als ik een steentje naar beneden laat vallen dat ik hem kan opvangen beneden" .
Dus de duitser gooit een steentje naar beneden en hij rent zo snel mogelijk de trap af en dan is hij beneden ziet hij een jongetje huilen en dan vraagt hij waarom huil je jongetje het jongetje zegt omdat er net een kiezelsteentje op mijn hoofd is gevallen de duitser zegt ooo sorry jongetje en rent weg
En dan gooit de nederlander een grotere steen naar beneden en rent naar beneden zo snel mogelijk en dan ziet hij een klein meisje staan huilen en dan vraagt hij waarom huil je meisje nou zegt het meisje omdat er net een steen op mijn hoofd is gevallen oo sorry zegt de nederlander en rent snel weg
Dan is de belg aan de beurt die gooit een hele zwerfkei naar beneden en hij rent naar beneden zo snel mogelijk en dan ziet hij een jongetje lachen dan vraagt de belg jongetje waarom lach je zo nou zegt het jongetje ik liet net een scheet en er viel een heel gebouw om.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Er was een Belgische man en die werkt in een flatgebouw, hij heet Karel, en hij is zijn werk zo spuugzat.
Dus op een dag zat hij in de kantine van het flatgebouw en kwam er een man naar hem toe en zegt: volgens mij gaat het helemaal niet goed met jouw. Dus Karel zegt: ja dat klopt, maar hoe weet u dat? Nou zegt de man dat kan ik altijd zien, maar wees gerust ik heb een oplossing, je slaat gewoon een driedubbele wisky achterover, en gaat naar het dak van dit flatgebouw, springt eraf en dan zit je over 2 minuten gewoon weer hier in de kantine. Karel denkt van: ik ben wel aardig dronken maar dat ik van een flatgebouw afspring, zo dronken nog net niet. Weetjewat zegt de man ik doe het wel even voor. Dus hij gaat naar de top van het flatgebouw en springt eraf en zit zo weer terug in de kantine.
Nou zegt Karel als hij het kan, kan ik dat ook. Dus hij naar de top van het flatgebouw en springt eraf, boem dood.
Dus die man in die kantine lachen, zegt de barman: wat ben jij toch een ongelooflijke zak als je dronken bent Superman!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Er is een grote orkaan geweest in marokko en er zijn 15000 marokanen gestorven
de eu heeft besloten om hulp te bieden.
de duitsers sturen vredestroepen.
de engelsen sturen voedsel en de belgen sturen gewoon 15000 nieuwe marokanen
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Een man gaat na een avond stappen stomdronken naar huis.
Hij belt aan en zodra zijn vrouw de deur opent slaat hij haar heel hard en zegt waar kom jij vandaan trut!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Een Nederlander, Duitser, en een Belg zitten in de auto.
De 1 kan alleen maar zeggen: Jaja, Jaja
De ander kan alleen maar zeggen: Met mes en vork, met mes en vork.
Weer een ander kan alleen maar zeggen: Oléé Oléé, Oléé Oléé

De Nederlander, Duitser en de Belg rijden in de auto. Ze rijden lekker op de snelweg tot de politie ze aanhoudt.
De politie vraagt: "Hebben jullie de koningin vermoord?
Zegt De 1: "Jaja, Jaja"
Vraagt De Politie weer: "Met welk wapen?"
Zegt de Ander: "Met mes en vork, met mes en vork"
Zegt De Politie: "Dan mogen jullie nu met mij mee naar het bureau"
Zegt de laatste: Oléé Oléé, Oléé Oléé
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
in het bos lopen een elfje, een kabouter en een trol.
ze zijn aan het discussieren
het elfje zegt: ik ben de mooiste van het land.
de kabouter zegt: ik ben de kleinste van het land.
de trol zegt: ik ben de lelijkste van het land.
tenslotte gaan ze naar de wijze uil,
eerst gaat het elfje en die komt na een half uur terug en zegt zie je wel ik
ben de mooiste van het land. dan gaat de kabouter en die blijft een uur weg
komt tie terug en zegt zie je wel ik ben de kleinste van het land. dan gaat
de trol en die blijft 3 uur weg en zegt als hij buiten komt : WIE IS JAN
PETER BALKENENDE?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Waarom staat Jennifer Lopez niet op de postzegels?
Anders blijven ze er aan likken.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wat betekent IKEA?
Idioten Kopen Echt Alles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hihi weer wat flauwe mopjes erbij  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Dit is heel vreemd!!! Ik kreeg dit doorgestuurd en vind het fascinerend genoeg om het hier te zetten. Is dit niet raadselachtig?


1) New York City heeft 11 letters
2) Afghanistan heeft 11 letters
3) Ramsin Yuseb (de terrorist die gedreigd had om de Twin Towers te vernietigen in 1993) heeft 11 letters
4) George W. Bush heeft 11 letters

Dit kan allemaal toeval zijn, maar het wordt nog interessanter:
1) New York is de 11de staat
2) Het eerste vliegtuig dat crashte in de Twin Towers had vluchtnummer 11
3) Vlucht 11 had 92 passagiers : 9+2 = 11
4) Vlucht 77 die ook in de Twin Towers vloog, had 65 passagiers : 6+5 = 11
5) De tragedie had plaats op 11 september, oftewel zoals 9/11: 9+1+1 = 11
6) De datum is ook gelijk aan het noodnummer in de US 911: 9+1+1=11

Nog allemaal toevallig? Lees dan maar verder en beslis zelf:
1) Het aantal slachtoffers van de gekaapte vliegtuigen was 254 2+ 4+ 5 = 11
2) 11 September is de 254ste dag van de kalender: dus weeral 2+ 5 + 4 = 11
3) De bom in Madrid was op 3/11/2004 : 3+1+1+2+4 =11
4) De tragedie van Madrid gebeurde 911 dagen na de crash op de Twin Towers.

En nu komen we aan iets heel raars :
De arend
Het volgende vers komt van de Koran, het Heilig Boek van de Islam.
"Er staat geschreven dat een Arabische zoon een te vrezen arend zal wakker maken.
De wraak van de arend zal door alle landen van Allah gevoeld worden, terwijl de mensen die beefden van schrik juichten
want de wraak van de arend zuiverde de landen van Allah en er was vrede"
Dit vers heeft nummer 9.11 in de Koran.

Nog steeds niet overtuigd? Probeer dan dit en ik ben benieuwd hoe je je voelt nadien, ik kon mijn ogen niet geloven:
Open Microsoft Word of Outlook Express en doe het volgende:
1) Typ: Q33 NY - dit is het vluchtnummer van het eerste vliegtuig dat door de Torens vloog.
2) Selecteer Q33 
3) Verander het lettertype in Wingdings 
4) Verander de lettergrootte in 36

Heb je het gedaan??? Dit is toch raar of niet???

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb zeven benen, acht ogen, drie neuzen en vijf armen. 
Wat ben ik?
(een grote leugenaar!)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Het is worst en als je de 'r' weghaalt is het óók worst.
(rookworst)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hansje vraagt aan zijn opa: 'Opa bent u vroeger ook klein geweest?'
Opa zegt: 'ja natuurlijk Hansje'
Hansje: 'Ha, dan zag u er vast grappig uit met een baard en snor!'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het verschil tussen een botbreuk en een inbraak?
(Na een botbreuk moet je een poos liggen en na een inbraak moet je een poos zitten)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wat is het toppunt van geduld?
(een kale kop op de muur tekenen en wachten tot er haar op groeit)

Wat is het toppunt van nieuwsgierigheid?
(door een sleutelgat van een glazen deur kijken)

Wat is het toppunt van lef?
(een baksteen bij de buren door de ruit gooien en vragen of je hem terug mag)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jantje komt kleddernat thuis. Vraagt zijn moeder: 'Jantje waarom ben je nat?'
Jantje: 'we deden hondje.' Moeder: 'Oh maar waarom ben je dan zo nat?'
Jantje: 'Ik was de lantaarnpaal!'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Man tegen een vrouw in het café: 'achttien jaar zijn mijn vrouw en ik gelukkig geweest'.
Vrouw: 'en wat gebeurde er toen?' Man: 'Toen hebben we elkaar ontmoet.'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Agnes574

De ultieme relatie test?!

Mijn knappe vriendin en ik waren al meer dan een jaar met elkaar en besloten het erop te wagen.
De huwelijksdatum werd vastgelegd maar er was 1 ding dat mij parten bleef spelen:
Haar bloedmooi jonger zusje
Mijn toekomstige schoonzusje was 22, droeg ultrakorte minirokjes en liep gewoonlijk zonder beha.
Als ze in mijn buurt was, gebeurde het regelmatig dat ze zich bukte en mij een hemels zicht op haar lekkers gunde.
Dat kon geen toeval zijn. Ze deed zoiets nooit bij anderen.
Op een dag belde het kleine zusje om te vragen of ik even langs kon komen om de huwelijksaankondigingen met haar te overlopen.
Ze was alleen thuis toen ik toekwam en fluisterde dat ze gevoelens en verlangens voor mij koesterde die ze niet kon overwinnen.
Ze bekende mij dat ze 1 keer met mij wilde n##ken voor ik zou trouwen en haar zuster tot vrouw zou nemen.

Ze zei met hese stem: Ik ga naar boven, naar mijn kamer.
Als je nog een laatste wilde beurt wil, storm dan de trap op en neem me.
Ik stond als aan de grond genageld, kon mijn oren niet geloven, toen ik haar heupwiegend de trap op zag gaan.
Op de bovenste trede stroopte ze haar panty af en gooide die mij toe.
Ik stond een ogenblik perplex, draaide me dan om en beende recht naar de voordeur.
Ik opende de deur en liep naar mijn auto
Daar stond heel mijn schoonfamilie verzameld
Ze klapten allen in de handen. Met tranen in de ogen legde mijn schoonvader zijn arm rond mij en sprak:
Wij zijn zo blij dat je onze kleine test hebt doorstaan, We kunnen ons geen betere schoonzoon wensen !

Moraal van het verhaal
'Bewaar uw condooms altijd in uw wagen'

----------


## Sylvia93

@agnes

haha dies echt geweldig!!

----------


## Agnes574

Gedichtje voor de dames...volgens mij staat deze er al eens ergens op,maar een 2de keer kan in dit geval geen kwaad...de waarheid mag gezegd worden!!  :Wink: 



De Heren mogen meegenieten...


Gedichtje voor de Dames 

Toen de eerste rimpels kwamen was ik in paniek, 
ik liet mijn face toen liften in een prijzige kliniek.
Nou, mijn man vond het fantastisch,
mijn gezicht was weer elastisch.
Niks geen rimpels, niks geen vouwen,
net zo glad als bij ons trouwen.
Tot mijn vriend zei 'het is misschien gek... 
maar jouw kop past niet meer bij je nek'.
Ach, een kleine ingreep, ze trekken dit dus strak
en geven hier een sneetje, anders krijg je dáár een zak.
Nou mijn man was heel tevreden
over wat ze met me deden, 
De chirurg zat met mijn borsten in z'n maag
want nu zaten die volgens hem veel te laag.
Toen ze waren opgehesen, leken ze een beetje klein,
maar met siliconenvulling mochten ze er best weer zijn.
Nou ik zag mijn man ontvlammen, 
want ik had dus zùlke prammen.
Toen op een avond na het vrijen,
keek hij peinzend naar mijn dijen.
En al had ie geen duidelijke kritiek
ik ging toch weer terug naar de kliniek.
Ik had trouwens ook een buikje, dus na enig overleg 
liet ik dat meteen ontvetten, ze zuigen dat in no-time weg.
Om tegelijkertijd mijn billen
minstens zóóó'n stuk op te tillen.
Ik was op ieder feestje weer in tel
maar zat wel héél strak in mijn vel.
Mijn man was niet meer zo op zijn gemak, 
want op straat riepen jongens 'ga je lekker ouwe zak'.
Nou toen kocht ie een toupetje
en een veel te strak korsetje.
Hij ging wandelen en trimmen
en in het fitnesscentrum gymmen.
En maandenlang volgde hij een rigoureus dieet, 
tot hij zonder reden in de sauna overleed!
Daar stond ik op het kerkhof mooi te wezen aan het graf,
maar nu hij erin lag was de aardigheid eraf.
Nu laat ik de kwabben zwellen
en ik zal u wat vertellen...
Dames laat je niet verlakken,
laat de boel toch rustig zakken.
Met gladgestreken nekken
valt het leven niet te rekken!
Koester buik en onderkinnen,
echte schoonheid zit vanbinnen!

----------


## Déylanna

> Gedichtje voor de dames...volgens mij staat deze er al eens ergens op,maar een 2de keer kan in dit geval geen kwaad...de waarheid mag gezegd worden!! 
> 
> 
> 
> De Heren mogen meegenieten...
> 
> 
> Gedichtje voor de Dames 
> 
> ...




Hahaha echt een super leuke, Aggie.
Dit gedicht berust met recht op de waarheid  :Big Grin: 

knufff xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Agnes574

Fons en Mariette zijn aan het fietsen en wanneer Fons een hindernis 
moet ontwijken en achter zijn Mariette moet rijden, 
roept hij tegen zijn vrouwke: 
'Marietteke, als ik uw poepeke zo zien draaien is het precies ons wasmachien'.

Mariette doet of ze niks heeft gehoord en fietst verder.

Wanneer diezelfde avond Fons zijn Mariette bij het aantrekken van 
haar slaapkleed in haar Eva-kostuum ziet rondlopen,
begint zijn bloed te kriebelen en hij zegt :
'Mariette, als ik uw wasmachientje bezie, loop ik over van de goesting. Kom, 
laat ons nog ne keer den nacht van ons leven hebben'.

Mariette bekijkt hare Fons, die ondertussen al in Adamskostuum staat, van kop tot teen en antwoordt : 
'Fonske,doet gij maar een handwaske, jongen. Want voor zo'n klein waske, steek ik mijn machine ni in gang zulle!!'

Met dank aan Mic....snappen de nederlanders 'm ook anders vertaal ik'm hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Het geheim van het gelukkige huwelijk…

Een koppel viert zijn 40ste huwelijksverjaardag.
Hun kalmte is altijd een gespreksonderwerp geweest in het dorp.
Men zei :" welk vredig en verliefd koppel is dat toch".
Een lokale journalist beslist dus om een reportage te maken over het koppel, om zo het geheim van hun geluk te ontdekken.

"Wel", legt de echtgenoot uit, "dit gaat terug tot onze huwelijksreis".

"We bezochten de Grand Canyon en beslisten die op de rug van een ezel te doorkruisen.
We waren nog niet zo ver gevorderd toen de ezel van mijn vrouw struikelde.
Mijn vrouw zei op een rustige toon : " Eerste keer".
Ze trok de ezel terug recht en we vervolgden onze weg.
Na een korte afstand, struikelde de ezel opnieuw.
Toen zei mijn vrouw op een kalme toon : "tweede keer".
Ze trok de ezel terug recht en we reisden verder.
We waren nog geen halve mijl opgeschoten toen de ezel voor een derde keer
struikelde.
Toen trok mijn vrouw, nog steeds rustig, een revolver uit haar rugzak en
schoot de ezel dood.
Waarop ik me kwaad maakte en haar toeschreeuwde wat ik dacht van de manier
waarop ze dat arme beest behandelde.
Ze keek me in de ogen en antwoordde op kalme toon: " Eerste keer"
...Sedertdien zijn we gelukkig.

Met dank aan mic!!

----------


## Agnes574

10 EURO.....

Een man komt op doorreis in en stad en besluit een bar binnen te gaan. 

Achter de bar ziet hij een grote ton,
Die tot de rand is gevuld met 10 eurobiljetten. 

De man schat dat er duizenden euro's inzitten. 
'Wat is dat met die ton?' vraagt hij aan de barman. 
'Wel, je moet tien euro betalen en als je drie testen hebt doorstaan, 
dan krijg je al het geld.' 

'Wat zijn die drie testen?' 
'Eerst betalen, dat zijn de regels.' 

De man betaalt en z'n biljet gaat de ton in. 
De barman zegt: 'OK, dit is wat je moet doen: 
-Eerst moet je een héle liter pepertequilla uitdrinken,
het geheel in één keer en zonder een spier te vertrekken.
-Ten tweede, er zit hier buiten aan een ketting een pitbull met een zere kies. 
Die moet je eruit halen met je blote handen.
-Ten derde, er zit boven een vrouw van 90 jaar
die in haar hele leven nog geen enkel orgasme heeft gehad.
Je moet ze laten klaarkomen.' 

De man antwoordt: 'Wel, ik weet dat ik tien euro heb betaald,
maar ik ben geen idioot, ik kan dat niet allemaal doen. Onmogelijk!' 
'Wel, je vroeg het en ik heb het je verteld. Je geld blijft in de ton, dat zijn de regels.' 

De tijd gaat voorbij, de man drinkt nogal wat en vraagt dan behoorlijk aangeschoten: 
'Waar is dien tequilla?' *hik* 
Hij pakt de kroes met beide handen vast en slaat hem in één keer achterover. 
Tranen stromen over z'n gezicht, maar hij vertrekt geen spier. 

Vervolgens zegt hij: 'O-oowKeej en dan na het wwoefffffke, hé .' 
Hij waggelt naar buiten en spoedig horen de gasten een geweldig gewroet en geschuifel. 
Ze horen blaffen, schreeuwen, gillen en grommen, en plots een ijzige stilte. 
Juist als ze denken dat de man zeker dood moet zijn, 
waggelt hij de bar weer binnen,
z'n shirt aan repen en z'n lijf vol beten en schrammen. 

'O-oowKeej, lacht hij, en waar i-is da wwijfff met die zzere tand

WHooooohaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
dank aan mic!!

----------


## Agnes574

De Leffe!

Een bouwvakker krijgt een nieuwe werkkracht op zijn werf.
De nieuwe blijkt een vriendelijke neger te zijn.

Hij legt hem de instructies uit die gebruikelijk zijn bij het werken boven
-op de stelling:
*Wanneer ik één vinger toon breng je cement naar boven,
*Wanneer ik twee vingers toon breng je bakstenen naar boven,en 
*wanneer ik drie vingers toon, breng je me ne goeie koude Leffe.

Na een tijdje werken toont de bouwvakker aan de neger drie vingers.
De neger kijkt naar boven en toont eerst zijn handpalm en vervolgens zijn voorhand.
De bouwvakker toont nogmaals drie vingers,
en terug draait de neger zijn voorhand en zijn handpalm naar hem.

De bouwvakker begrijpt er niets van en gaat razend naar beneden.
"Awel idioot, ik had toch duidelijk gezegd dat als ik drie vingers toon,
dat je me een koude Leffe moet brengen !"

"Jawel, zegt de (slimme !!) neger, maar ik vraag je gewoon: nen donkere of nen bleke".

Dank aan mic !!

----------


## Agnes574

Schoolresultaten van jezus 


Jezus kwam thuis met een slecht rapport, hij had verschillende buizen en dit
voor de volgende vakken : 
- Koken : hij vermenigvuldigde de broodjes i.p.v. er te bakken 
- Chemie : hij veranderde H2O steeds in wijn 
- Turnen : i.p.v. te zwemmen, wandelde hij gewoon over het water 
- Biologie : hij wekte de dode en opgezette dieren tot leven 

Zijn Moeder zei hierop :
"Als je in april weer zo'n slechte cijfers hebt,
kunt je een kruis maken over uw Paasvakantie ...." 


Dank aan mic !!

----------


## Agnes574

Voor de belgische leden (ook voor de nederlanders die 't begrijpen natuurlijk  :Wink: )

Altijd een leep manneke geweest...

Verhofstadt en Stevaert zitten bij de koning op een diner.

Verhofstadt sist zo tussen zijn tanden tegen zijn gebuur Stevaert:
"verdorie jong,moet je zien wat voor een prachtig gouden bestek ze hier hebben.
Daar wil ik wel een lepel van mee naar huis nemen."
En hij pakt een lepel en verstopt die stiekem in z'n binnenzak.

Stevaert denkt: "Zooo ééne wil ich ooch wel hebben."
Hij pakt een lepel, maar tikt per ongeluk tegen z'n kopje aan...

" Oh,Stevaert wil wat zeggen!" zegt de koning.
"Nou..."zegt de verraste Stevaert, "ich veen het zooo fijn da we hier met z'n allen zijn en ich veen het een goed idee dat de koning ons heef uitgenoodig."
En Stevaert gaat weer zitten, maar hij wil toch echt graag zo'n lepel hebben.

Dus na vijf minuten probeert hij het nog een keer.
Maar weer tikt hij - onhandig als hij is - met de lepel tegen het kopje.
" Stevaert wil weer wat zeggen!!! zegt koning Albert.
" Nou... eigenlijk wil ich een truc laten zien," zegt Stevaert.
" Kijk, ich hèm hier een gouden leeepel, die stop ich in mijne binnenzak, en kijk...ich haaal hèm er bij Verhofstadt weer uit" 

Dank aan mic !!

----------


## Agnes574

HOE KOMEN ZE EROP ???!!!

*Hoe heet een homofiele indiaan? 
Een in-die-anus. 

*Wat is de drukste werkdag voor een ambtenaar? 
Maandag, dan moet hij drie blaadjes van de kalender afscheuren. 

*Waarom hebben ze onlangs gesuikerde tampons uitgevonden? 
Voor zuurpruimen. 

*Wat is Sinterklaas met een lampje in zijn hand? 
Een schijnheilige. 

*Wat is het Japanse woord voor condoom? 
Vangkwak. 

*Het hangt in de boom en het zegt: Ik ben een appeltje, ik ben een appeltje. Wat is het? 
Een debiel peertje! 

*Wat is voor een man erger dan wintertenen? 
Sneeuwballen! 

*Wat is het toppunt van luiheid? 
Met een zwangere vrouw trouwen. 

*Wat is de meest gehandicapte man in de wereld? 
Sinterklaas! Hij heeft schimmel tussen zijn benen, zijn piet loopt naast hem en zijn zak hangt op zijn rug. 

*Wat is de overeenkomst tussen vrouwen en ruitenwissers? 
Hoe droger ze zijn des te harder piepen ze. 

*Hoe heette de gulp van Clinton? 
De US open. 

*Wat zegt een jood tegen de taxichauffeur als hij instapt? 
Niet teveel gas geven. 

*Wat is het verschil tussen gaan golfen en uitgaan met een dom blondje? 
Bij golfen weet je niet op voorhand dat je hem erin krijgt. 

*Wat is het gemiddelde inkomen van een dom blondje? 
14cm. 

*Hoe maakt een dom blondje haar vis dood?
Ze probeert hem te verdrinken. 

*Wat is een dom blondje in een bibliotheek? 
Verdwaald. 

*Het is groen en het weegt niet veel? 
Lichtgroen 

*Waarom houden domme blondjes niet van M&M's? 
Ze zijn zo moeilijk om te pellen. 

*Wat staat er op de kont van een Turkse homo ? 
Ram-Me-Dan 

Dank aan mic !!

----------


## Agnes574

Pater worden !!! 

Een man wil graag pater worden, maar hij houdt ook heel veel van sex. 
Hij gaat naar een klooster en vraagt aan de abt of dat te combineren is. 
'Natuurlijk' zegt de abt, 'wij zijn ook maar mensen, kom maar eens mee' 

Ze komen in een kamer waar een grote ton staat met een gat erin. 
'Steek hem daar maar in' zegt de abt. 
De man wordt heerlijk klaargez*g*n. 

Hij is zo verrukt dat hij onmiddellijk toetreedt tot de orde. 
'Mag dat alle dagen ?' vraagt de man aan de abt nadat hij zijn paterskleed heeft aangetrokken. 
'Ja' zegt de abt 'alle dagen, behalve de dinsdag' 
'Hoezo ?' 
'Dan is het jouw beurt om in de ton te zitten !'

hahahahaaaaa...hoe komen mijn vrienden hier toch allemaal aan???!!!

----------


## Agnes574

De man is de baas in huis.

Een man komt in een boekenwinkel binnen en vraagt waar hij het boek "DE MAN IS DE BAAS IN HUIS " kan vinden.

De verkoopster denkt even na en zegt dan : "Sprookjesboeken, dat is op de 2e verdieping meneer !!

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Kijk,da vind ik nu een supergoeie !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

DE FINESSE VAN DE NEDERLANDSE TAAL



DE NIEUWE VAN DAELE - gratis doordachte aanvulling...

THEOLOOG��������������: Theo vertelde de waarheid niet
UITZONDERLIJK���� : begrafenisondernemer op reis
PAPIER����������������������: zwaarlijvige Ier
ACHTERAF�������������� : min acht
MINISTER���������������� : heel kleine ster
KRAKELING������������ : zoontje van een inbreker
CONTINENTEN������ : inenten op een delicate plaats van het lichaam
PROFEET������������������ : professor aan tafel
ANTILOOP����������������: middel tegen diarree
BEDACHT���������������� : naast bed nummer zeven
KAARSRECHT����������: recht om kaarsen te vervaardigen
MAGAZIJN����������������: persoon die azijn lust
VERTROUWEN��������: op een afgelegen plaats trouwen
UURWERK����������������: werk dat per uur betaald wordt
MINIMAAL�������������� : sobere maaltijd
PANAMA������������������: moeder eerst
KIESKEURIG������������: tand in goede staat
MISLEIDER�������������� : priester
POLITICUS�������������� : zoen van een politieagent
COMBINATIE���������� : land met veel politievoertuigen
EILEIDER������������������ : vooraanstaande kip
KOEPON������������������ : nachtgewaad voor rund
MAKADAM��������������: schots voor kakmadam
MINNEKOZEN�������� : West-Vlaams voor 'mijn neef'
ONDERSCHEID��������: toeristenziekte
OORDEEL���������������� : lel
OVULATIE����������������: overdonderend damesapplaus
PALING�������������������� : vader van chinees meisje
POSTWEZEN������������: kinderen van doodgebeten postbodes
SUPERDELUXE��������: onbetaalbare benzine
TOEZICHT���������������� : opletten met gesloten ogen
UITDRUKKING��������: einde van constipatie
VERZUIPEN��������������: drinken in het buitenland

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

3 goeikes....ze komen van een belgische vriendin hé; een spottende kijk op het belgische beleid  :Wink: ...


*Verkracht

Een jonge vrouw komt bij de politie aan de balie.
Veur wat est, madammeken?
Ik ben verkracht!!!
Verkracht ? En hebde soms een idee of aanwijzingen die naar de dader kunnen leiden?
't Is zéker ene die aan de gemeente werkt.
En waarom denkt ge dat?
Ik heb alles zelf moeten doen !



Nog ne goeien!!!

*'s Morgens vroeg komen twee werkmannen van Belgacom de straat ingereden 
En beginnen te graven. Nadien wordt de gegraven sleuf weer dichtgegooid. 
Dit gaat zo de hele dag door.
Vooraleer ze 's avonds vertrekken komt een buurtbewoner bij die mannen 
En vraagt hen wat ze nu eigenlijk de hele dag gedaan hebben. 
Wel zeggen die mannen : 'Wij hebben draadloos internet gelegd.'




En deze laatste dan:

*Harde realiteit 
Twee Waalse doppers: zegt de ene dopper tegen de andere:
'Is jouw dopgeld ook gestegen vorige maand?' 
Zegt de andere: 'Ja,'t moet dan toch zijn dat ze content zijn van ons, he?'

----------


## Agnes574

Weetjes met replieken/commentaar

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Goed om weten???

*Volgens de wet mogen de LIBANESE mannen seksuele betrekkingen hebben met
dieren, op voorwaarde dat ze van het vrouwelijke geslacht zijn.
Seksuele betrekkingen met een mannelijk dier is een misdrijf, waarop de
doodstraf staat . (zo hoort het )

*Volgens de wet mag in BAHREIN een dokter van het mannelijke geslacht een
vrouw aan een gynaecologisch onderzoek onderwerpen, zonder echter haar
genitaliën te bekijken, tenzij via reflectie in een spiegel. (wat een volk)

*In INDONESIE wordt masturbatie gestraft met onthoofding .
(zou men dat in het westen doen , bleef er niemand over )

*In HONG KONG mag een bedrogen vrouw haar overspelige man doden, zo zegt
de wet, maar alleen met de blote hand. De minnares van de man
daarentegen mag ze ombrengen zoals ze verkiest. (rechtvaardig, toch?)

*In CALI, COLUMBIE, mag een vrouw alleen seksuele betrekkingen hebben met
haar man en de allereerste keer dat dat gebeurt, moet ook haar moeder in
de kamer present zijn. (dat kan meevallen, dat kan tegenvallen )

*Het orgasme van een varken duurt 30 minuten.
(in mijn volgend leven wil ik een varken zijn)

*Mensen en dolfijnen zijn de enige soort die seks bedrijven om er plezier
aan te beleven.
(daarom dat Flipper altijd lacht )

*De sterkste spier van het menselijk lichaam is de tong.
(geen commentaar)

*Sommige leeuwen doen het meer dan 50 keer per dag.
(in mijn volgend leven wil ik nog altijd een varken zijn, ik verkies
kwaliteit boven kwantiteit )

*Het oog van de struisvogel is groter dan zijn hersenen.
(ik ken mensen met hetzelfde probleem)

*Zeesterren hebben geen hersenen.
(zulke mensen ken ik ook)

>>>>Stuur deze mail naar personen die u dierbaar zijn en je zal zien dat er
binnen 3 dagen............ geen kloten gebeurt, zoals altijd.
Hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Het gaat goed met de economie...........................alleen:

de bananenhandelaar is de pisang en 
de tabakshandelaar is de sigaar
de bakker verdient geen brood meer en
de herenmode is de das omgedaan
de lampenwinkeliers zien de toekomst duister in
en de scheepvaart is de wind uit de zeilen genomen
menig timmerman heeft er net het bijltje bij neergelegd terwijl
de kousenfabrieken er geen gat meer in zien
de horlogemakers zouden de tijd willen terugzetten en 
de confectie-industrie moet er een mouw aan passen
de tuinders heeft men knollen voor citroenen verkocht
en de binnenschippers zijn aan lager wal geraakt
de chauffeurs zijn de macht over het stuur kwijt omdat 
de wegen aan belasting bezweken zijn
de wielrenners weten niet meer rond te komen
en de badmeesters kunnen het hoofd niet meer boven water houden
de bierbrouwers moeten uit een ander vaatje tappen en 
voor de bioscopen valt het doek
de kwekers zitten op zwart zaad
de schoorsteenvegers komen op straat te staan
en de stratenmakers kunnen wel op het dak gaan zitten
de mijnbouw graaft zijn eigen graf
de N.M.B.S. is het spoor bijster
de luchtvaartmaatschappijen vliegen de lucht in en dat terwijl
de metselaars in de put zitten en
de caféhouder het zat is
de kapper zit met zijn handen in het haar
de boer is uit het veld geslagen en
de helderziende schemert het voor de ogen..............
zou het helpen als de wapenindustrie inzag dat er geen schot meer in zit???????!!!! 

Grappig maar waar!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sollicitatie bij een notaris

Een notaris zoekt een nieuwe medewerker om zijn akten af te stempelen.
En omdat op sommige formulieren wel 10 stempels nodig zijn, 
moet de nieuwe medewerker natuurlijk tot 10 kunnen tellen.

De eerste sollicitant meldt zich, gaat zitten en de notaris vraagt of hij tot 10 kan tellen.
"Ja, natuurlijk," antwoordt de man "10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0"
"Ja goed," zegt de notaris, "maar kun je dat ook vooruit ?"
"Nee," is het antwoord, "Ik heb hiervoor bij de NASA gewerkt en daar telden we altijd zo."
"Niet geschikt ! Ik wens u nog een prettige dag verder en stuurt u a.u.b. even de volgende naar binnen."

De volgende sollicitant, als hij gevraagd wordt of hij tot 10 kan tellen zegt:

"Jazeker, 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2. !"
"Ja, maar kunt u niet van 1 tot 10 tellen in de normale volgorde ?"
"Nee," zegt de man, "Ik ben postbode geweest en zo heb ik altijd geteld als ik de huisnummers naliep."
"Bedankt en tot ziens, de volgende a.u.b. !"

De notaris weer, "kunt u tot 10 tellen ?"
De derde kandidaat: "Zeker, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10."
"Dat is geweldig, waar hebt u hiervoor gewerkt ?"
"Nou, bij de gemeente."
"Bij de gemeente ? Daar sta ik van te kijken.
Zeg eens, niet dat het nodig is, maar kunt u ook verder tellen dan 10 ?"
"Maar natuurlijk, boer, dame, koning, aas !"

Haha..greetz van pokerface Ag  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

TARZAN & JANE

Op een dag ontmoet Jane,Tarzan in de jungle. Ze is vrijwel onmiddellijk
verkocht en uitermate aangetrokken tot deze wildeman en tijdens een
gesprek babbelen ze over zijn leven in de jungle.

Ze vraagt hem hoe hij zijn seksuele noden bevredigt. 'Wat is dat?',
vraagt hij, niet wetende waar ze op doelt. Ze legt hem onmiddellijk uit
wat seks is, waarop hij zegt: 'Oh dat. Wel, ik gebruik meestal een gat
in de stam van een boom.' 
Zichtbaar verafschuwt zegt ze: 'Tarzan, je
doet het helemaal verkeerd! Ik zal je uitleggen hoe je het wel moet doen.'
Ze doet haar kleren uit, gaat liggen op de grond en spreidt haar benen.
'Hier', zegt ze, 'hiermee moet je dat doen!' Tarzan doet zijn lendendoek
uit, gaat een stap dichterbij staan en geeft haar plotseling een
krachtige trap in het kruis.
Jane rolt in het rond van de pijn, en wanneer ze uiteindelijk een beetje
tot positieven komt, vraagt ze: 'Waarom in godsnaam deed je dat nu?'
'Gewoon effe checken of er geen eekhoorn in zit!'

Maar Tarzan toch....

----------


## Agnes574

Hotelrekening

Een koppel op weg huiswaarts, besluit na een vermoeiende vakantie, om wat uit te rusten in een hotelletje langs de weg.

Ze vragen de receptionist om hen over vier uren weer te wekken.
Bij vertrek krijgen ze een rekening gepresenteerd van 350 euro.
De man ontsteekt in woede.

De receptionist en de manager vertellen dat dit de standaardtarieven zijn.
Het hotel beschikt over een riante sauna met massage, een zwembad met Jacuzzi, allemaal ter beschikking van de geëerde gasten. Elke avond een optreden van de beste artiesten uit Parijs, Londen en Amsterdam.

De man zegt dat ze daar geen gebruik van hebben gemaakt.
De manager blijft echter bij zijn verhaal:'Het is hier, dus u had er gebruik van kunnen maken'.

De man schrijft morrend een check uit en overhandigt die aan de manager.
Daarop roept deze verbaasd uit:'Maar mijnheer, dit is een check voor slechts 100 euro!'.
'Klopt,' zegt de man, 'Ik heb u 250 euro in rekening gebracht voor het vrijen met mijn vrouw'.

'Maar dat heb ik niet gedaan', roept de manager verontwaardigd.
Daarop antwoordt de man:'Ze was hier, dus u had
er gebruik van kunnen maken'.....

----------


## Agnes574

MIJN WORSTJE (door Guido Gezwelle)

Worstje, worstje gij aardig ding
des werelds vrouwen lieveling
door u is een groot genot ontstaan
dat van vader op zoon is overgegaan 
Zo gij, mijn worstje, er niet meer moest zijn
ware de wereld een dorre woestijn
had ik kou, of stond ik heet 
steeds, lieve worst, waart gij gereed
Toen na het lengen van de jaren
in mij de drang kwam om te paren 
heb ik menig vrouwtje pas ontloken
op mijn worstje vastgestoken
Toen ik dan moe van al dat schieten
nog even stil lag te genieten
legde gij, moe van al dat stoten
uw hoofdje op mijn kloten
Eenmaal heeft een vrouwtje met durf bezeten 
mijn worstje bijna in twee gebeten
dus mannen aller landen
kies vrouwtjes zonder tanden.

Waar ze het blijven halen????
Ik krijg ze ook maar per mail hoor :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Bij de visboer...

Zaterdag was ik bij de visboer en er is een leuke dame voor mij aan de beurt 
die aan de visboer vraagt: 'Heb je iets lekkers voor mijn poes?' 

Antwoordt de visboer met glimmende oogjes: 
'Wat denkt u van een tongetje?'

----------


## Agnes574

Leuk gedicht

Er leefde eens heel lang geleden
een boertje werkzaam en tevreden,
aan weelde was hij niet gewend,
een spiegel had hij nooit gekend .

En eens toen hij aan het spitten was
vond hij een stukje spiegelglas.
Hij nam't in zijn vereelde hand
't zat onder't vuil en onder't zand.

Hij veegde't aan zijn broekspijp af
en keek er in, en stond toen paf.
Mijn vader zei hij, sapperloot,
die is al vele jaren dood .

Mijn vader, och die goeie man,
hij is het en hij kijkt me an .
Hoofdschuddend stak hij 't in z'n zak,
en bekeek het thuis op zijn gemak.

En hij begon te overleggen,
wat zijn vrouw ervan zou zeggen.
Ze was wat bazig zijn Katrien
en zou er wel om lachen misschien .

En omdat hij daar zo bang voor was,
verborg hij 't onder zijn matras.
Maar telkens ging hij er weer heen.
'Mijn vader,' zei hij dan tevreên .

Dat wekte argwaan bij z'n vrouw
die het hare er van weten wou,
en zodra hij weer de deur uit was,
zocht en vond zij 't spiegelglas .

Wat moet hij daarmee, peinsde zij,
er moet iets niet in orde zijn!
Zij wantrouwde zo haar goede Hein,
dat ze 't omkeerde en keek,
doch raakte toen geheel van streek.

Daar heb je 't nou, ik dacht het wel,
er is een andere vrouw in 't spel.
Mijn man, hij heeft geen hart in 't lijf,
waarom houdt hij van zo'n lelijk wijf ???

Groetjes,
Michel. 
(Met dank aan Michel)

----------


## Agnes574

Het paswoord...

Het leven van een man is niet altijd even gemakkelijk...  :Big Grin: 

Een vrouw helpt haar man bij de installatie van een nieuwe computer.
Op een bepaald moment verschijnt er een bericht met de vraag een paswoord te creëren...

De man typt het volgende paswoord; PENIS.

Zijn vrouw valt bijna van haar stoel en lacht zich ver een breuk als ze het antwoord van de computer leest;
Paswoord niet aanvaard, reden;
Niet lang genoeg...

----------


## Agnes574

1.
Een jonge dominee is uitgenodigd om te eten bij een oudere dominee.
Het eten wordt opgedient door een zeer jonge, mooie, sexy vrouw, zijn
huishoudster. De oudere dominee zegt: "het is niet wat je denkt''. 

Een week later krijgt de jonge dominee een brief van de oudere
dominee: "ik zeg niet dat je steelt, ik zeg ook niet dat je niet
steelt, maar sinds je vertrek is er een zilveren eetlepel
verdwenen''.

De jonge schrijft een brief terug: "Ik zeg niet dat je
naar bed gaat met je huishoudster, ik zeg ook niet dat je niet naar
bed gaat met je huishoudster, maar als je in je eigen bed had geslapen,
had je de zilveren lepel gevonden."


2.
Aan een bar in een drukke kroeg zit een blinde man
welke plotseling vrij hard roept naar de barkeeper: "He barkeeper
zal ik jou eens een goeie mop over domme blondjes vertellen?"

De barkeeper loopt naar de kerel toe en fluistert hem in het oor: 
"De kerel naast je is twee meter groot en heeft zijn blonde vrouw bij zich, aan de andere kant naast je zit een blonde kerel waarvan ik toevallig weet dat hij europees kampioen kick-boksen is, recht tegenover je zit een blonde kerel die worstelt als hobby en ik zelf weeg 145 kg. en ben ook blond."
"Weet je zeker dat je die mop nog wilt vertellen?"

Zegt die kerel:" Mwah,
laat maar zitten, anders
moet ik hem 4 keer uitleggen!!

Groetjes,
Michel.

(Met dank aan Michel)

----------


## Agnes574

Een vrouw staat naakt voor de spiegel, tilt de linker borst op,dan de rechter. 
Laat ze weer vallen. Draait zich opzij. Bekijkt haar profiel.
Haar gezicht betrekt.
Ze draait zich naar het echtelijk bed,en zegt tegen manlief,
"m'n borsten zijn te klein".

Anders dan gewoonlijk stelt manlief haar nu niet gerust met de
woorden dat dat helemaal niet het geval is, maar komt met een suggestie.
"Als je wilt dat je borsten groter worden, moet je een stuk
toiletpapier pakken en ermee tussen je borsten wrijven."

De vrouw wil dit wel proberen.
Ze pakt een stuk toiletpapier en begint driftig tussen haar borsten te wrijven.
Terwijl ze hiermee bezig is vraagt ze "Hoelang moet ik hiermee doorgaan?"

Hij: "Ze zullen over een periode van een paar jaar groeien."
De vrouw stopt met wrijven, en bijt 'm toe
"Denk je nu echt dat als ik regelmatig met een stukje WC-papier tussen m'n borsten wrijf
ze over een paar jaar echt groter zijn ?"

Hij: "Waarom niet? 't Is met je kont wel gelukt!"

Groetjes,
Michel.
(whahahahaaa met dank aan Michel)

----------


## Agnes574

Verloop van een relatie

na 5 weken: dag schat.
Na 5 maand: hallo, een leuke dag gehad?
Na 5 jaar: hallo, is er post?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: dat jurkje staat je goed.
Na 5 maand: weer een nieuw jurkje?
Na 5 jaar: hoeveel kost dat nu weer?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: het kan geen kwaad, het maakt geen vlekken
Na 5 maand: let toch op!
Na 5 jaar: kun jij lomp zijn!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: ik ben niet helemaal akkoord
Na 5 maand: daar heb je ongelijk!
Na 5 jaar: wat voor een belachelijke redenering is dat!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: ik dacht zo dat een juweel je wel plezier zou doen.
Na 5 maand: een vaas is altijd handig
Na 5 jaar: hier is geld, koop maar wat je wil


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: ik hou van u
Na 5 maand: ja ja, ik zie u graag
Na 5 jaar: moest ik u niet graag zien/van je houden, was ik al lang vertrokken


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: ik neem u mee naar Nepal
Na 5 maand: wil je echt naar zee gaan?
Na 5 jaar: we zitten hier toch goed?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: je hebt geen leuke jeugd gehad.
Na 5 maand: je ouders werken inderdaad op de zenuwen
Na 5 jaar: 't is te zien van wie je het hebt.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: je moet je niet excuseren, het geeft niet.
Na 5 maand: kan je niet wat opletten?
Na 5 jaar: godverdomme!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: mijn keukenprinses!
Na 5 maand: wat is er te eten vandaag?
Na 5 jaar: weeral spaghetti!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: schat, het is uw moeder aan de telefoon
Na 5 maand: 't is voor u.
Na 5 jaar: telefoon!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: wat wil je drinken?
Na 5 maand: voor mij een Pisang.
Na 5 jaar: je bent de ijsblokjes vergeten!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na 5 weken: welke film wil je graag zien?
Na 5 maand: als we eens een 007-film gingen zien?
Na 5 jaar: een pornofilm, dan zie ik tenminste nog iets van seks!


Groetjes,
Michel.
(met dank aan Michel....mmmm; na 5 jaar al????....zit echter wél een kern van waarheid in  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

Een Imam stapt in een bus en ziet een knappe jonge non op het eerste bankje 
achter de bestuurder zitten. 

Hij gaat naast haar plaats en zegt plompverloren: 
'Ik zou graag met je naar bed willen.' 

'Maar meneer,' zegt de non, 'vanuit uw geloof weet u dat misschien niet, 
maar ik ben de bruid van de Heer en aardse seks is mij niet toegestaan.' 

Bij de volgende halte stapt ze uit, spijtig nagekeken door de Imam. 

De buschauffeur, die het gesprek heeft gehoord, buigt zich over naar de imam: 
'Pssst! Ik weet hoe je seks met haar kunt hebben. 
Elke dinsdagavond, dus vandaag, gaat ze naar het kerkhof om te bidden. 
Als jij nou een witte burka over je heen trekt en je smeert wat lichtgevende 
poeder in je baard en haren, dan zal ze je in het donker vast niet herkennen, 
en dan zeg je gewoon dat je God bent." 

Uiteraard is het plan goed genoeg om uitgeprobeerd te worden en inderdaad, 
als de imam, omhuld door lichtend wit in een burka op het kerkhof komt, 
ziet hij uit de verte de non al vol devotie in gebed. 

Hij gaat naar haar toe en zegt met galmende stem: 
'Ik ben God en ik wil mijn bruid bezitten!' 
De non stribbelt geen moment tegen, maar ze heeft één verzoek. 
Ze wil toch wel graag haar maagdelijkheid bewaren, 
dus vindt God het goed haar anaal te bevredigen? 
Geen enkel punt dus zo gebeurt het, maar de Imam is een gemene kerel, 
dus als hij aan zijn gerief is gekomen slaat hij zijn hoofddoek terug en toont haar schaterlachend zijn gezicht. 

Hahaha! ik ben de Imam! roept hij. 

Hahahaha!!! roept de non terug, 'en ik ben de buschauffeur!

(Dank aan Michel)

----------


## Agnes574

Voor de belgen onder ons  :Wink: 

Twee buren staan met elkaar te praten over de diefstal van huisbrandolie uit hun mazouttank.

Buur 1: Dat is nu de 2de maal in 4 jaar !

Buur 2: Ik voel met u mee, op korte tijd ben ik drie maal bestolen geweest.
Maar ik heb er iets op gevonden en sindsdien is er bij mij geen mazout meer gestolen.Ik heb namelijk een groot bord geplaatst met in koeien van letters ' MAZOUT ' erop.

Buur 1: Zijt gij helemaal zot geworden! Nu moeten ze zelfs niet meer zoeken...

Buur 2: Dat klopt, maar ik heb dat bord wel niet boven mijn mazouttank gezet, maar boven mijn septische put. 
Dit jaar hebben ze mijne beerput al twee keer leeggezogen..........

----------


## Agnes574

Deze dame heeft geen loodgieter nodig...maar een ladyshave/epilator  :Big Grin: 

Een vrouw belt al maanden lang naar haar loodgieter, die maar niet wil komen opdagen.
Een laatste keer belt ze en ze verwittigt hem dat vandaag zijn laatste kans
is om haar wc-bril te komen herstellen, anders belt ze een andere loodgieter.

Zo gezegd, zo gedaan... 's Avonds belt de loodgieter aan, en vraagt wat er
nu eigenlijk zo dringend gerepareerd moest worden.

Wel, zegt de vrouw, dit scheurtje in de wc-bril moet dringend gedicht worden.

Maar enfin, zegt de loodgieter, er zijn dringendere dingen in mijn job dan
een scheurtje te moeten repareren zene/hoor!

De vrouw wordt kwaad en reageert woedend door bij de man een snorhaar uit te trekken.
"AAAAaaa verdomme!, zedde zot/ben je gek geworden? Wat doe je nu?" roept de loodgieter.

Awel hé, zegt de dame, iedere keer als ik van de wc stap, voel ik dat ook!!

(dank aan Michel)

----------


## Agnes574

Management les 1
Katrien en Peter zijn in de badkamer. Terwijl Peter onder de douche staat en Katrien zich aan het afdrogen is, gaat de deurbel.
Katrien slaat een handdoek om, rent de trap af en doet de deur open.
Het is Jan, de buurman. Voordat ze een woord kan uitbrengen, zegt Jan: "Ik geef je 500 euro als je nu die handdoek laat vallen".


De vraag brengt haar in verwarring, maar even later denkt ze "Wat een buitenkansje". En Katrien laat de handdoek op de grond vallen.
Jan staart even naar haar en geeft haar een biljet van 500 euro.
Katrien drapeert de handdoek weer om zich heen en gaat terug naar de
badkamer.
"Wie was dat?" vraagt Peter. "Jan, de buurman," antwoordt Katrien.
"Aha," zegt Peter, "zei hij nog iets over de 500 euro die hij me schuldig
is?"

Moraal: als je kritische informatie op tijd met je collega's deelt, kun je
pijnlijke situaties tegenover anderen voorkomen



Management les 2
Een secretaresse, een verkoper en hun manager vinden tijdens de
lunchwandeling een oude olielamp. De manager wrijft de lamp op en er verschijnt een geest die zegt: "Jullie mogen alledrie een wens doen".
De secretaresse gilt meteen: "Ik wil naar de Malediven, heerlijk in de zon
op het strand liggen." Floep, weg is ze. 
De verkoper roept: "En ik wil naar New York, met een portefeuille vol geld om te winkelen." En hup, ook hij is ervandoor.
"Jij bent aan de beurt," zegt de geest tegen de manager. Die zegt: "Ik wil
die twee terug op kantoor na de lunch!"

Moraal: geef altijd voorrang aan je baas.



Management les 3
Een kraai zit op een tak boven in een boom en koestert zich in de zon.
Een konijn op de grond kijkt naar hem en zegt: "Ha kraai, wat zit je lekker
te niksen. Denk je dat ik ook zo kan luieren?"

De kraai antwoordt: "Natuurlijk kun je dat, ga je gang."
En het konijn strekt zich uit in het zand en dut in.
Even later komt er een vos langs, ziet het konijn en vreet het op.

Moraal: Om ongestraft niets te kunnen doen, moet je heel hoog in de boom
zitten.



Management les 4
Een priester rijdt in zijn auto langs een nonnetje dat op de stoep loopt.
Hij geeft haar een lift. Terwijl zij in stapt valt haar habijt open en laat zij een prachtig lang been zien. De priester kan zich niet beheersen en legt zijn hand op haar dij.
De non kijkt hem aan en zegt vriendelijk: "Denk aan psalm 129, vader."

De priester trekt verschrikt zijn hand weg en verontschuldigt zich.
Maar na een tijdje wordt de verleiding toch te groot en hij legt weer zijn
hand op haar dij. "Denk aan psalm 129," zegt het nonnetje opnieuw.

"Sorry, zuster, het vlees is zwak", zegt de priester. Bij het klooster aangekomen, stapt de non uit en glimlacht veelbetekenend naar de priester. Die rent naar zijn cel en slaat de bijbel open op psalm 129. En leest: "Gaat voort en zoek, omhoog en verder omhoog, want daar is de glorie."

Moraal: Houd altijd goed je kennis op peil, anders mis je fantastische
kansen



Management les 5
Een nieuweling wordt naar het vreemdelingen legioen in de woestijn gestuurd.
De commandant leidt hem rond. Nadat ze alles gezien hebben op een kleine barak na, vraagt de nieuwe: "Wat is daarin?"
De commandant antwoordt lichtjes verlegen: "Nou ja kijk, zoals het jou heel
waarschijnlijk opgevallen is, er zijn hier geen vrouwen. In deze barak staat onze kameel en wanneer een van onze mannen het niet meer kan uithouden...".
De nieuwe zegt verontwaardigd: "Praat alstublieft niet verder! Zoiets zou ik
nooit doen."
De tijd vergaat, en zijn verlangen wordt groter. Tenslotte gaat hij naar de commandant en vraagt hem naar de kameel. "Voor vandaag is hij volgeboekt, maar morgen is hij nog vrij." De volgende dag gaat hij in de stal, zet een stoeltje achter de kameel, laat zijn broek zakken en begint.
Na een tijdje opent de commandant de deur en zegt:
"Ik begrijp dat de nood hoog was, maar kon je niet met de kameel naar de
dichtstbijzijnde stad naar de vrouwen rijden, zoals alle anderen hier doen?"

Moraal: laat je baas altijd uitpraten


Groetjes,
Michel.

----------


## Agnes574

DE BELASTINGSDIENST



er loopt een vent het belastingkantoor binnen
5 minuten later komt ie spiernaakt naar buiten
zijn maat ziet dat toevallig en vraagt wat er is gebeurd
'kut-belastingdienst', zegt hij, 'ze hebben me gewoon letterlijk en figuurlijk helemaal uitgekleed'
'verdomme', zegt zijn maat, 'ik moet er nu ook naar toe, maar ik zal ze wel hebben, ik kleed me nu al uit'
afijn, hij loopt spiernaakt het belastingkantoor binnen
5 minuutjes later komt hij weer naar buiten
hij had een blinddoek om, een platgeknepen closetrolletje in zijn kont en een touwtje om zijn leuter
'wat hebben ze toch met jou gedaan', zegt zijn maat
'nondeju', zegt ie, 'bij mij hebben ze ook nog het gas, water en licht afgesloten'


Groetjes,
Michel.

----------


## Agnes574

Drie Nederlanders en drie Belgen gaan samen met de trein op stap.

De drie Belgen kopen elk een ticket aan het loket.
De drie Nederlanders kopen samen maar één ticket.
De Belgen zijn verwonderd: 'hoe gaan jullie dàt doen'?
'Dat zul je wel zien' zeggen de Nederlanders

Op de trein begint de controleur aan zijn ronde en de drie Nederlanders gaan samen op één toilet.

De conducteur controleert de kaartjes van de Belgen, alles ok.
Hij komt bij het toilet, klopt op de deur en de Nederlanders schuiven hun ticket onder de deur.
De conducteur controleert het ticket, zegt 'ok.' en schuift het terug onder de deur.

De volgende dag nemen ze allen terug de trein.
De drie Belgen kopen samen maar één ticket.
De drie Nederlanders kopen er geen.

De Belgen zijn nog meer verwonderd: 'HOE gaan jullie DAT doen'?
'Dat zul je wel zien' zeggen de Nederlanders

Op de trein begint de controleur aan zijn ronde en de drie Belgen gaan samen op één toilet.

De drie Nederlanders gaan ook samen op één toilet; maar de laatste Nederlander
klopt eerst op de deur van het toilet van de Belgen

De Belgen schuiven hun ticket onder de deur................... :Big Grin: 

Groetjes,
Michel.

----------


## Agnes574

Een blondje wil gaan ijsvissen 
Ze heeft vele boeken over het onderwerp gelezen; 

schaft de nodige spullen aan en gaat naar het ijs . 
Ze zet haar stoeltje op het ijs en begint te hakken. 
Plots dondert een stem vanuit de hemel: 

,,HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.'' 

Geschrokken verplaatst het blondje zich naar een andere plaats op het ijs.
Ze zet haar stoeltje neer en wil weer een gat hakken. 
Opnieuw hoort ze een stem donderen: 

,,HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.'' 

Het blondje, zeer bezorgd, verplaatst zich naar de andere kant op het ijs. 
Ze zet haar stoeltje weer neer en hakt opnieuw een gat. 

Weer die stem: 

,,HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.'' 

Ze stopt, kijkt naar de hemel en roept: 

,,BENT U DAT, GOD?'' 

De stem antwoordt: 

,,NEE DOOS, IK BEN DE OMROEPER VAN DEZE KUNSTIJSBAAN !!'' 

Groetjes,
Michel.

Héhé..toch weer 15+ nieuwe erbij..véél plezier!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Agnes, wat een geweldige moppen toch weer!!

----------


## Agnes574

Een vrouw was het helemaal beu dat haar man 
telkens dronken thuis kwam. 
Ze besloot hem eens een lesje te leren en hem de stuipen op het lijf te jagen.....in de hoop dat hij tot inkeer zou komen.

Op een avond trok ze een duivelspak aan en verstopte zich achter een boom.

Toen haar man voorbij wankelde, sprong ze 
tevoorschijn en bleef met haar rode horens, drietand en lange staart dreigend voor hem staan.

'W-wie ben jij?' vroeg de man stomdronken met dubbele tong.
'Ik ben de duivel !!!', antwoordde de vrouw.

'Nou, k-kom dan effe g-g-gezellig mee' zei hij.
'Ik b-ben getrouwd met je zuster...' 

Met dank aan Michel

----------


## Lara '52

AGNES TOFF......DAT KAN IK NIET ;wel goed gelachen !!! grtjs Celest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahah Aggie!

Géweldig!

----------


## Agnes574

*Moderne oma* 

Klein Jantje verbleef een paar dagen bij zijn grootmoeder. 
Hij was een tijdje buiten aan het spelen met andere kinderen en kwam toen 
binnengevlogen. 
'Oma, hoe noemen ze dat, als twee mensen in dezelfde kamer slapen en de 
ene ligt boven de andere?' 
Oma was natuurlijk wat geschokt, maar denkende aan de moderne opvoeding 
besloot ze hem de waarheid te vertellen... 
'Dat noemt men 'seksuele gemeenschap hebben', lieveling, en sommigen 
noemen dat 'neuken'...' 
'OK' zei Jantje en verdween terug naar buiten om verder te spelen. 
Enkele minuten later komt hij kwaad terug binnen: 
'Oma, dat heet NIET neuken! Dat heet STAPELBED! En de moeder van Kevin 
wil u dringend spreken!!'

----------


## dotito

OOK WAAR

mevrouw,u bent aartslelelijk,zegt de dronkaard.
mijnheer,u bent straalbezopen!
ja,maar bij mij is dat morgen over! :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

GOEDKOOPST

hoe laat men het goedkoopst een muur in het wit schilderen?
in het zwart

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geweldige mopjes toch weer!  :Big Grin:  Wordt er helemaal vrolijk van, er kan weer een glimlach van mn gezicht af :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Geloof jij nog in sprookjes???

Een man met een penis van 40 cm gaat naar de dokter en doet zijn beklag: 'Dokter, wat moet ik doen? Alle vrouwen zijn bang van mij. Kunt u dat ding niet wat verkorten?'
De dokter kan daar niet onmiddellijk iets aan doen maar geeft hem het adres van een heks die ergens in het bos woont. Hij dus naar die heks.
Hij doet zijn verhaal; de heks begrijpt hem en zegt: 'Ga naar de vijver aan het eind van het bos, daar woont een kikker. Vraag hem of hij met jou wil trouwen en als hij NEE zegt, zal jouw penis met 5 cm verkorten.'
Hij dus naar die vijver, vindt inderdaad die kikker en vraagt: 'Wil jij met mij trouwen?'
'NEE,' zegt de kikker... en plop... 35cm.
'Wil jij met mij trouwen,' vraagt hij nog eens.
'NEE,' zegt de kikker... en plop... 30cm.
Dat gaat goed,' denkt de man en vraagt nog eens: 'Wil jij met mij trouwen?'
'Maar NEE,' zegt de kikker... en plop... 25cm.
De man denkt: '25cm dat gaat nogal, maar 20 cm dat is het ideaal.
Dus nog 1 keer. Wil jij met mij trouwen?'
'Ben jij doof of wat?' vraagt de kikker, 'ik heb gezegd NEE... NEE, NEE en nog eens NEE!!!


En nog een rare video op youtube; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy841PAtfRE

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hahahahah en toen had ie niks meer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Geweldig! :Smile: 

Haha ook je filmpje is leuk, hehe ik wil ook zo'n skelet!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja zo'n skelet wil ik ook, dan zet ik hem hier in het dorp neer en dan wil ik de reacties van alle kakkers wel zien  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahaha idd!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,goeie mop 

BRAAF
ben je al eens eender veroordeeld?vraagt de rechter
ja ,mijnheer de voorzitter,maar dat is al lang geleden
hoe lang?
en wat heb je ondertussen gedaan?
gezeten,mijnheer de voorzitter,gezeten....

----------


## dotito

hoe gaat het met je paard?
mijn paard dat gaat niet,dat loopt!
hoe loopt je paard dan?
dat gaat! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

VORST
twee ijberen lopen in de sahara
het moet hier vreselijk gevroren hebben,zegt de ene
waarom?
kijk eens hoe ze hier gestrooid hebben(hi hi hi)

----------


## dotito

VERMAGEREN
bedelaar tot een dikke dame
mevrouw,ik heb sinds drie dagen niet meer gegeten!
en hoeveel ben je afgevallen?

----------


## dotito

GELUKKIG HUWELIJK

wie draagt er in een gelukkig huwelijk de broek?
niemand :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

RAADSEL
in totaal zitten er 100 nonnen in het klooster,25 van hen zijn maagd.
en de anderen?
sommige zijn ram,andere stier en enkele weegschaal.... :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahaha Dotito :Smile: 

Vrolijkt een beetje op  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,ja dat is waar,t'leven is al triestig genoeg... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind de buikspreker Jeff Dunham super-de-max!!
Vooral Peanut (zie filmpje) en Achmed the dead terrorist!! :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSeuk36IR8Q

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha idd die man is geweldig! :Smile: 
Ook met zijn oude knorrige pop Walter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUmLt...rev-rn-4r-4-HM

En zijn liedje met Achmed the Dead Terrorist Jingle Bombs is ook erg leuk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcdo4...rev-rn-3r-1-HM

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, die zijn ook érg leuk..haha!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hihi Aggie stuurde me een leuk mailtje, dus ik ga even kijken of ik het filmpje erop krijg  :Smile: 

Helaas lukt mij dit niet, het is niet mogelijk om WMV files te uploaden. 

Maar heb hem wel op Youtube gevonden :Smile:  
Hier is de link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYOtMlUrle4

Zijn lach is zooo aanstekelijk :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Super hé  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ... ik lig alwéér in een deuk!!!  :Big Grin: 

Thanks Syll!!  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

haha jaa die lach van die man, echt géweldig

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,en Sylvia dit zijn idd toffe filmpje lag ook plat van lachten  :Big Grin: hi hi

----------


## Luuss0404

Probeer maar te ontcijferen  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wees gruest, je bnet neit dnroken en je hbet ook geen vrius op je cpomutr! Je bjgriept tcoh wat je leset?

Dat kmot odmat het neit uit makat in wklee vgorodle de lteters van een wrood satan. Het egine dat bilngrjeak is, is dat de eretse en de lastate lteter op de jstuie pelk saatn. Ook al is de rset villoedg door eakalr gsuched, het bjiklt hemaaell geen pebrolem om een tsekt te kuennn lzeen.

Bset bzair tcoh?

----------


## Ronald68

Heel appart

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha die kon ik al! Is ooit eens via de mail rondgegaan, maar idd heel apart, je kunt het zo lezen zonder erbij na te denken eigenlijk!

----------


## Ronald68

Geen zin om hem te vertalen

During a recent password audit, it was found that a blonde was using the following password:

MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofySacramen to.

When asked why such a long password, she said she was told that it had to be at least 8 characters long and include at least one capital.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, leuk hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Ronald,

Géweldig!

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss en Ronald,

Leuke !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,wel appart,

----------


## Agnes574

Alléé leden,

Niemand een leuke mop of verhaaltje meer????
 :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Mevrouw,u bent aartslelijk,zegt de dronkaard.
Mijnheer,u bent straalbezopen!
Ja,maar bij mij is dat morgen over!! :Big Grin:  hi hi hi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Do, dies leuk!

----------


## Sylvia93

Om er maar weer een beetje pit in te brengen laat ik jullie even lachen om een blunder van mijzelf:

Ik was een keer in de kamer aan het meezingen met een liedje genaamd: Hold you back.
Reffrein ging dus lekker van: Hold you back, Hold you back blabla. Ik zat dus mee te zingen, totdat mn moeder zei: Syl!!! Pardon??

Dus ik wat is er? Mag ik niet meer meezingen ofso? Dus mn moeder, ja nou je mag wel meezingen, maar ik vind het nou niet bepaald gepast dat je hou je bek tegen me zingt. Haha, oke ik kwam niet meer bij  :Big Grin:  ( Als je Hold you back dus een paar keer snel achter elkaar zingt klinkt het dus blijkbaar naar hou je bek xD)

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha dies leuk Syl!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Vond hem zelf ook wel leuk  :Smile:  Volgens mij zit ik deze week trouwens in de domme blondjes fase, had vanmorgen een beetje haast, kom ik op school bleek dat ik het shirt onder mn best binnenste buiten aangetrokken had  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe was maar goed dat ik er een vest over aan had, op school maar snel even op de wc mn shirt goed aangetrokken :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha...leuk Syll  :Big Grin: 

Thx Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

*Mannen!!* 


-Waarom zijn de meeste vrouwen slechte chauffeurs ? 
*Omdat de meerderheid van de rijschoolinstructeurs mannen zijn. 

-Wat is het verschil tussen een man en een kop koffie ? 
*Er is er geen, ze maken je alle twee nerveus. 

-Wat is het verschil tussen een man en een kat ? 
*Geen, ze zijn allebei bang van de stofzuiger. 

-Hoe noemt men een intelligente, gevoelige en knappe man ? 
*Een homo. 

-Wat hebben de wolken en een man gemeen ? 
*Wanneer ze verdwijnen breekt er een mooie dag aan. 

-Wat hebben mannen die een vrijgezellenbar bezoeken gemeen ? 
*Ze zijn allemaal getrouwd. 

-Wat is het verschil tussen de hersens van een man en een olijf ? 
*De kleur. 

-De ideale maten van een man ? 
*80 - 20 - 42 (80 jaar, 20 miljoen euro op de bankrekening en 42 graden koorts) 

-Wat moet een vrouw doen wanneer haar man zigzag door de tuin rent ? 
*Blijven schieten. 

-Mannen zijn het bewijs dat reïncarnatie bestaat. 
*Het is onmogelijk om zo stom te worden in 1 leven. 

-Waarom hebben mannen O-benen ? 
*Omdat onbelangrijke dingen altijd tussen haakjes staan.

Voor intelligente vrouwen met gevoel voor humor, en voor mannen die de waarheid kunnen verdragen.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Mij doorgestuurd door Michel, waarvoor dank  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

*Ik heb een konijntje*


Een klein meisje komt op bezoek bij haar oma:
-Oma, ik heb een konijntje , een konijntje!!!

En oma antwoordt:
-Wel , laat je konijntje eens zien.

Dan heft het kleine meisje haar kleedje omhoog en doet haar broekje naar beneden.
-Maar dat is geen konijntje , zegt oma.

-Jawel , jawel oma , Jantje heeft me dat gezegd. En oma, wil je me ook je konijntje laten zien?

De oma:
-Oh God , neen mijn kind.

-A.u.b. oma , a.u.b. oma!

-Wel dan , zegt oma. En oma heft haar rok omhoog en laat haar broek zakken.

Het meisje ziet daar een door de tijd ontstane wildernis.
-Brrrr , wat heb jij een lelijk konijn oma.

Dan antwoordt oma:
- Ja, ja, wanneer je konijntje zoveel worteltjes zal gegeten hebben als het mijne gaan we elkaar nog eens spreken!!!

Met dank aan Michel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

*Wie kent BRAM?*

Rond sluitingstijd staat een agent bij een café te wachten , om te zien of hij nog wat mensen kan betrappen die met een slok of twee teveel op achter het stuur willen kruipen.

Op een gegeven moment strompelt er een vent zo blauw als een balletje en stom lazarus de kroeg uit, struikelt over de drempel, schopt de kat, hangt enige tijd aan een paal, zwalkt dan rond over de parkeerplaats, probeert zijn sleutel op 5 verschillende auto's uit in alle gaatjes vooraleer hij zijn eigen auto gevonden heeft en is nog zeker 10 minuten bezig om zijn sleutel in het deurslot te krijgen .

Alle overige bezopen bezoekers zijn intussen al lang en breed zwalkend vertrokken, maar de agent heeft enkel oog voor deze ene dronkelap.

Eindelijk lukt het hem om in de auto te komen .

Als hij uiteindelijk al startend, hortend en stotend met de auto wil wegrijden, laat de agent de bestuurder stoppen om een blaastest te ondergaan.

Zelfs na meerdere pogingen en andere batterijen geeft het apparaat nog steeds 0,0 promille aan.

De agent vraagt stom verbaasd aan de man hoe dat in 's- hemelsnaam mogelijk is, waarop de man antwoordt:

"Vanavond was ik Bram"

Agent: "Bram??????"

Man: "*Bewust Rijdende Afleidings Manoeuvre*"

Met dank aan Michel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

haha die mopjes Ag!

Helemaal geweldig, vooral die laatste!

----------


## dotito

BIJ DE PINKEN

Twee dokters wisselen ervaringen uit.
Ik heb een patient die aan geheugenverlies lijdt.Wat zou u mij aanraden?
Hem vooraf laten betalen! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

GOEDKOOPST

Hoe laat men het goedkoopst een muur in het wit schilderen?
In het zwart!! :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Doktersbezoek !! 


Een bejaarde man gaat samen met zijn vrouw naar de dokter voor zijn jaarlijks onderzoek.

De dokter zegt tegen de man : 
' Voor het onderzoek heb ik het volgende nodig :
- een staaltje van je urine,
- een staaltje van je stoelgang en, 
- een staaltje sperma.'

Aangezien de man nogal hardhorend is, draait hij zich om naar zijn vrouw en roept : 
'Wat heeft hij nodig ??????????'

Waarop de vrouw zegt : ' je onderbroek '. Want daar zit alles in.

----------


## Sylvia93

> GOEDKOOPST
> 
> Hoe laat men het goedkoopst een muur in het wit schilderen?
> In het zwart!!


Eh ben ik blond, ik snap deze niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!: 

@ Ronald,

Hehe dies geinig!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> GOEDKOOPST
> 
> Hoe laat men het goedkoopst een muur in het wit schilderen?
> In het zwart!!


Deze vind ik écht super  :Big Grin: 
(in het zwart = int zwart werken ken je toch wel Syll??)
Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Nou nog maar eentje uit de on uitputtelijke bron


Er zit een bedelaar langs de weg die elke dag 25 euro krijgt van een voorbijganger. 
Dit gebeurt enkele jaren tot plots de bedelaar van dezelfde man slechts 18 euro krijgt. 

De bedelaar denkt bij zichzelf dat 18 euro nog altijd niet slecht is, maar toch minder is
dan 25 euro.
Een jaar later krijgt hij plots maar 15 euro meer en nu wil hij wel eens weten hoe
dit komt. 

Hij vraagt dus aan de man van wie hij jaren 25 euro, daarna 18 euro en nu nog 15
euro heeft gekregen waarom dit zo is. 

De man antwoordt : ja, hetleven wordt alsmaar duurder en vorig jaar is mijn oudste zoon naar de universiteit gegaan en dat kost veel geld. Vandaar dat ik je 18 euro gaf. Nu is ook mijn oudste dochter naar de universiteit gegaan en dat kost dus weer wat meer.

De bedelaar vraagt daarop : hoeveel kinderen heeft u zo eigenlijk?

Waarop de man antwoordt: vier schatten van kinderen ! 

De bedelaar bezorgd : U gaat die toch niet allemaal op mijn kosten laten studeren ?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

OOOOOOH nu begrijp ik hem pas!  :Big Grin:  Hehe ja ben afentoe een béétje traag van begrip, moest jouw post ook nog 13x overlezen voordat ik het begreep!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ronald,

Hahaha dies ook leuk!

----------


## Ronald68

Hij: Ha, eindelijk, ik heb zolang gewacht.
Zij: Wil je dat ik wegga?
Hij: NEE. Ik durf er niet eens aan te denken..
Zij: Hou je van me?
Hij: Natuurlijk. Heel veel!
Zij: Heb je me ooit bedrogen?
Hij: NEE. Waarom vraag je me dat?
Zij: Wil je me kussen?
Hij: Elke keer als ik de kans krijg!
Zij: Zul je me ooit slaan?
Hij: Ben je gek? Zo iemand ben ik niet!
Zij: Kan ik je vertrouwen?
Hij: Ja.
Zij: Schat!

Lief hé! En na 25 jaar huwelijk lees je hem nu even van onder naar boven 

Een persoonlijke favoriet ook al ben ik 3 april pas op de helft! :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Belangrijke waarschuwing voor de echte mannen onder ons........

Er zitten vrouwelijke hormonen in Duvel !!! 
Gisteren zat ik met een paar maten na een vergadering wat te filosoferen.

Op een gegeven ogenblik zei er iemand dat hij ergens gelezen had dat bier veel vrouwelijke hormonen bevat. 
Nadat we er eerst eens flink om hadden gelachen, besloten we toch dat we deze stelling maar eens proefondervindelijk aan de werkelijkheid moesten toetsen. 

Vervolgens hebben we, uitsluitend en puur in het belang van de wetenschap natuurlijk, allen een stuk of 10 Duvels gedronken. 
Aan het eind van het experiment hadden we effectief bewezen dat bier vol vrouwelijke hormonen zit:
1. We waren allemaal dikker geworden. 

2. We hebben veel gepraat, zonder inhoudelijk eigenlijk iets te zeggen.

3. We konden niet meer fatsoenlijk autorijden, laat staan parkeren. 

4. We konden in de verste verte niet meer logisch denken . 

5. We konden onmogelijk toegeven dat we ongelijk hadden , zelfs niet wanneer dat overduidelijk het geval was. 

6. Ieder van ons dacht dat 'zij' het middelpunt was van het universum. 

7. We hadden hoofdpijn en totaal geen zin meer in seks . 

8. Onze emoties waren niet of nauwelijks beheersbaar. 

9. We liepen voortdurend hand in hand of arm in arm, ter ondersteuning van elkaar. 

10. We moesten om het kwartier naar het toilet , en vaak allen tegelijk. 
In het belang van de wetenschap testen we volgende week of Leffe hetzelfde effect heeft !

Vrouwen, niet slecht opnemen he, dit komt van mijn oudste zusje..... :Big Grin: 
Ma ik vind het wel super
Voor de NL, Duvel is het bier dat inspecteur Van Inn drinkt voor de Aspe kijkers maar die daar blijkbaar vertaald wordt in een pintje, is wel iets zwaarders dan een gewone pint en van 10 sta je op je kopje te dansen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Duvel kan je hier in NL ook wel in de slijterij kopen en in sommige cafe's  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Kijk je ook naar Aspe dan ??? Ik vind dat zo ne knappe vent voor zijne leeftijd (herbert Flack), daar zou ik ook es willen mee eh eh eh

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Die Herbert Flack,heeft idd wel charmes hé,en als hij jonger was was hij idd een mooie man.

----------


## christel1

Ik vind dat nog ne schone vent zelle, heeft wel iets dat grijs haar zo ....

----------


## gossie

ha, ha, hi, hi, Komen net 4 kinderen bij mijn deur, en zeggen je snoep of je dood! Niet verkleed, (denk an Halloween). Wel met plasticzakken  :Wink:  waar natuurlijk het snoepgoed in kan. Ik zei, op hun vraag; mijn dood... Ze wisten niets te antwoorden. Ik heb ze natuurlijk snoep gegeven, en toevallig had ik het in huis. Zij blij...........

En 'k moest in mijn vuistje lachen, hard :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Haha wat leuk! Hoor je bijna nergens dat ze langs de deuren gaan, wel jammer hoor want vind Halloween erg leuk! Ach wij hebben hier weer Sint Maarten, iets wat ze daar weer niet hebben.. Je moet het trouwens toevallig ook maar in huis hebben zeg, haha daar reken je ook niet op!

----------


## christel1

Gevatte replieken


1) Bij de apotheker
De apotheker zegt: "Wij hebben shampoo voor vette haren, shampoo voor droge haren, shampoo voor normale haren, ..."
De klant onderbreekt hem: "Heeft u ook shampoo voor vuile haren?".

2 ) Aan de ontbijttafel
Hij: "Telkens als ik me 's morgens scheer heb ik de indruk dat ik tien jaar jonger ben"
Zij: "Je zou je moeten scheren voor we het bed in gaan".

3) Gelijkenis
De vader: "Vind je dat mijn zoon op mij gelijkt?"
De vriend: "Ja, maar da's niet erg. Als hij maar gezond is".

4) Definitie
De ene vriendin tegen de andere: "Het huwelijk is als een fata morgana in de woestijn: paleis, palmboom, kameel, ...
Plots verdwijnt alles, alleen de kameel blijft over". 

5) Vóór de geboorte
Hij: "Als de baby op jou lijkt, dat zou prachtig zijn"
Zij: "Als de baby op jou lijkt, dat zou een mirakel zijn". 

6) In het moederhuis
Verpleegster: "Uw baby is echt een engeltje. Eénmaal in zijn bedje beweegt hij niet meer!"
Jonge moeder: "Helemaal zijn vader".

7) Dieet 
Aan de telefoon:
Zij: "Schat, ik ben nu twee weken hier in het vermageringsziekenhuis, en ik ben al de helft van mijn gewicht kwijt"
Hij: "Prachtig, blijf nog twee weken". 

Greetz met dank aan mijn zusje 
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi...weer een paar leuke!!  :Big Grin:  Merci!!

----------


## xylina

komt een man bij de dokter en zegt :
dokter ik weet niet wat er aan de hand is maar mn lul is oranje!!
dokter: kijkt u porno?
man: jah elke dag
dokter: eet u chips tijdens het kijken?
man: ja elke altijd minimaal 1 zak!
dokter: wat voor chips eet u dan?
man: paprika want die is het lekkerste.
dokter: als u dan voortaan eerst uw handen wast voor dat u zichzelf gaat aftrekken heb u er geen last meer van...





jantje en oma lopen over straat..
jantje ziet 20 cent liggen en wil het oprapen, oma zegt dan : nee jantje alles wat op straat ligt is vies.
even verder op ziet jantje 1 euro liggen en wil hem oppakken, NEE jantje zegt oma, alles wat op de grond ligt is vies.
in de volgende straat ziet jantje 5 euro liggen en jantje wil hem weer oppakken, NEE JANTJE je mag dat niet oppakken want alles wat op de straat ligt is vies.
weer een stukje verder ziet jantje 100 euro liggen en wil dit weer oppakken NEE JANTJE alles wat op de straat ligt is vies!
even verder op glijd oma uit over een bananenschil en ligt op de grond: JANTJE wil je oma even helpen met opstaan.
jantje: NEE OMA ALLES WAT OP DE STRAAT LIGT IS VIES!!!


een blondje een brunette en een roodharige staan boven op het dak , ze springen alle 3 te gelijk, wie is er als laaste beneden?

















het blondje want die is al 3 x gestopt om de weg te vragen.




hoe hou je een blondje uren lang zoet?
geef dr een zakje m&m's en zeg dat ze deze op alfabetische volgorde moet leggen ..

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ...........leuke!!!!

----------


## Blaman

Bij een auto-ongeluk raakt een jonge vrouw ernstig gewond aan haar gezicht.
Voor de operatie haalt de plastisch chirurg een flinke lap huid uit de
bilpartij van haar echtgenoot voor de noodzakelijke huidtransplantatie.
Na de operatie zegt de vrouw tegen haar man: "Lieverd, wat mooi dat je dit
voor mij hebt gedaan."
Waarop de man antwoordt: "Geen dank schatje, want kun je je voorstellen wat
er door mij heengaat, telkens als je moeder jou vanaf nu een zoen geeft?"

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes:
Bedankt Ag voor de leuke moppen, je hebt er al vele neergezet...maakt niet uit hoe je ze vindt je doet super je best....Enig, ik kan er om lachen....helaas kan ik ze moeilijk onthouden maar ik zal er op letten! de mensen moeten dit forum nog even ontdekken denk ik...effe lachen is leuk, want er is al zoveel leed!!! 

Cresstfall...: jij òòk bedankt....

Groeten Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ehhhhhhhhhhh wat vreemd, ha,ha,....ik zag net maar 1 pagina en nu ik wat getypt hebt zijn er plotseling meerdere pagina's....ik heb toch echt nog geen wijntje op  :Big Grin:  nou fijn dat sommigen òòk meetappen met de moppen...Top!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik denk altijd eerst goed na voordat ik iets stoms zeg.  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Blaman

*Naar de dokter*
Een moeder neemt haar dochter mee naar de dokter en vraagt hem te onderzoeken hoe de buik van haar dochter zo opgezwollen kan zijn. De dokter ziet het eigenlijk meteen al en zegt: "Maar mevrouw, uw dochter is zwanger!"
De moeder wordt rood van woede  :Mad:  en ze begint te sputteren tegen de dokter dat haar dochter een lief meisje is en nooit haar reputatie te grabbel zou gooien door onveilige seks te hebben.
De dokter kijkt stil voor zich uit door het raam. De moeder wordt woedend en schreeuwt: "Hou op met uit het raam te staren! Heb je dan helemaal geen aandacht voor mij?"  :EEK!: 
"O, maar natuurlijk krijgt u de nodige aandacht mevrouw. Alleen de laatste keer dat dit gebeurde verscheen er in het oosten een ster aan de hemel en kwamen er drie wijzen op af. Ik hoopte alleen maar dat ze nu ook zouden komen opdagen om me uit te leggen hoe uw dochter dan wel zwanger geworden is."

----------


## Agnes574

Haha..  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Twee vriendinnen praten in de keuken met mekaar



1 : En ? Goeie sex gehad gisteren ?


2 : Ach zwijg er mij van, het was een ramp. Mijn man is thuisgekomen, heeft snel zijn eten naar binnen geslagen, is op mij gekropen, was in 3 minuten klaar en is direct in slaap gevallen..... en bij u?


1: oooh het was echt fantastisch. Hij is thuisgekomen van zijn werk en heeft me meegenomen voor een romantisch diner. Daarna zijn we samen nog een uurtje gaan wandelen en als we thuiskwamen heeft hij het hele huis vol met kaarsjes gezet. Het voorspel heeft wel een uur geduurd en daarna hebben we nog eens een uur gevreeën. En als we klaar waren hebben we nog gezellig een uurtje gepraat alvorens we gaan slapen zijn. Het was echt fantastisch !!!!




Op datzelfde moment zijn ook de twee mannen in het salon met mekaar aan het praten :


1: En? Goeie sex gehad gisteren?


2: Ja jong, echt fantastisch. Ik kwam thuis en mijn eten stond klaar. Ik heb rap gegeten, daarna direct gesext en dan gaan slapen, en gij?


1: Zwijg jong het was een ramp. Ik kwam thuis en had geen eten want er was geen electriciteit, want mijn vrouw was vergeten de factuur te betalen. Van misere heb ik haar moeten meenemen op restaurant. ‘T was verdomme zo duur dat ik zelfs geen geld meer had voor nen taxi en ik ben een uur te voet naar huis moeten gaan. En als we dan thuis waren was er natuurlijk nog geen electriciteit en zat er niks anders op dan een stomme kaars aan te steken om toch iets te zien. Dat werkte allemaal zo erg op mijn systeem dat het meer dan een uur geduurd heeft voor dat ik hem recht kreeg. En ne keer dat het dan zover was heeft het nog een uur geduurd voor ik kon klaarkomen. ‘K was er zo van gestresseerd dat het nog zeker een uur geduurd heeft voor ik in slaap kon vallen en die hele tijd heeft die van ons hare kwebbel gene seconde dicht gehouden... Een ramp!!! 


Van mijn lieve broer..... ik hoop dat er niemand aanstoot aanneemt....

----------


## Blaman



----------


## Agnes574

Christel en Blaman,

Merci  :Big Grin: !!

----------


## Ronald68

’Waarom is een bruidsjurk wit ???’
Jantje vroeg aan zijn moeder waarom een bruidsjurk wit is. 
De moeder antwoordt: "Dit toont aan, dat de bruid nog maagd is."
Jantje bedankt zijn moeder en wil toch nog een bevestiging van zijn vader en vraagt:
"Pa, waarom is een bruidsjurk wit?"
De vader kijkt verrast naar Jantje en antwoordt: 
"Alle huishoudelijke apparatuur is toch wit"

sorry, ik vind hem leuk

----------


## Ronald68

De telefoonrekening is extreem hoog.........

Vader roept het hele gezin bij elkaar en zegt : 
'Zo'n telefoonrekening dat kan niet meer. Wat voeren jullie uit ? 
Ik ben het niet. Ik telefoneer bijna altijd op mijn werk ! 

Moeder reageert: 'Ja maar, ik gebruik ook altijd de telefoon op mijn werk. Ik ben het ook niet.' 

Waarop de dochter zegt: 'Ik zeker niet, ik bel altijd met de telefoon op mijn stageplaats.' 

Alle blikken wenden zich naar Fatima de werkster, waarop deze reageert: 'Wat kijken jullie nu naar mij, jullie bellen toch ook vanaf je werk ?'

----------


## Ronald68

Op een dag verbreekt de 10-jarige dochter het stilzwijgen bij het avondeten en verkondigt heel ernstig: 
'Ik ben geen maagd meer' 

Na deze woorden valt een onheilspellende stilte in huis. 
Dan herneemt vader zich, en brult naar moeder : 
'Martha, gij hebt schuld hieraan! 
Gij zijt een hoer! 
Gij kleedt u altijd zo frivool en sletterig en ge doet de mannen altijd hun ogen verdraaien en fluiten! 
Bovendien gedraagt ge u verrekte obsceen waar onze dochter bij is!' 
Naar de oudere dochter van 20 roept vader: 
'En jij, jij hebt ook schuld. 
Je bent net zo'n hoer! 
Je neukt met eender welke kerel op onze sofa als wij uitgaan! 
En dit voor de ogen van onze kleine dochter. 
Enkele dagen geleden heb ik nog spermavlekken op mijn slaapkussen gevonden! 
En je moet niet denken dat ik niet weet dat je een vibrator in je nachtkastje hebt, verdomme! 
Vuile slet!' 
Waarop de moeder kwaad naar vader roept: 
'Hou jij maar je mond verdomme! 
Juist jij moet je opwinden. 
Je geeft verdomme de helft van je loon uit aan de hoeren, je toert rond in de rosse buurt met ons kleine meisje op de achterbank. 
En sinds we kabeltelevisie hebben kijk je de hele tijd naar de pornofilms, zelfs waar ons kleintje bij is. 
Om nog maar te zwijgen van die trut van een secretaresse van je, die je regelmatig pijpt en er maar niet genoeg van schijnt te krijgen om door jou 
platgeneukt te worden en je regelmatig met zo'n verdomde engelstemmetje opbelt en dan zelfs met ons dochtertje spreekt!' 
De geshockeerde en vertwijfelde moeder wendt zich tot de kleine dochter en vraagt: 
'Maar mijn schatje toch, hoe is het gebeurd? 
Was het anaal of vaginaal? 
Ben je verkracht geworden of heeft een medeleerling je geneukt?' 
Niet begrijpend kijkt het kleintje haar met grote ogen aan en zegt: 

'Maar nee mammie. 
De juffrouw heeft mijn rol in het kerststuk veranderd. 
Ik ben geen 'Maagd' meer maar een herderinnetje.'

----------


## Sylvia93

> Op een dag verbreekt de 10-jarige dochter het stilzwijgen bij het avondeten en verkondigt heel ernstig: 
> 'Ik ben geen maagd meer' 
> 
> Na deze woorden valt een onheilspellende stilte in huis. 
> Dan herneemt vader zich, en brult naar moeder : 
> 'Martha, gij hebt schuld hieraan! 
> Gij zijt een hoer! 
> Gij kleedt u altijd zo frivool en sletterig en ge doet de mannen altijd hun ogen verdraaien en fluiten! 
> Bovendien gedraagt ge u verrekte obsceen waar onze dochter bij is!' 
> ...


Hahaha you made my day!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

ARABISCHE LOGICA

---- Een jonge Arabier vraagt aan zijn vader: 

"Papa, waarom hebben jullie zo'n bizarre hoed op jullie hoofd?"

Vader: "Awel da's een kap en die beschermt ons in de woestijn tegen de zon"

Zoon: "Ah, zo!.......maar.... papa?"

Vader: "Ja jongen!"

Zoon: "Wat voor een raar kleed dragen jullie!"

Vader: "Da's een burka die ons lichaam beschermt tegen de hevige woestijnzon".

Zoon: "Da's goed!...zeg... papa?"

Vader: "Zeg eens.... jongen."

Zoon: "Waarom die eigenaardige schoenen aan jullie voeten?"

Vader: "Ah..ja, dat zijn muiltjes. Die heb je in de woestijn echt nodig om je voeten niet te verbranden."

Zoon: "Oke, ...maar.... papa?"

Vader: "Wat nu...jongen?"

Zoon: "Waarom wonen wij dan in Gent?"



Hopelijk wordt er niemand kwaad.... 't komt weer van mijn broertje

----------


## gossie

Dit is voor mijzelf huilen, jammer. :Frown:  helaas voor diegene die moet lachen!

----------


## Agnes574

Helaas kan niet iedereen om elke mop lachen ... hoe luchtig of onschuldig ze ook bedoeld zijn ...
Racistische moppen mogen hier niet op het forum; laten we daar met zijn allen rekening mee houden ok ?!

Belgen/Nederlandersmoppen mogen wel  :Big Grin:  voor de duidelijkheid  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Sorry Gossie, dat was echt niet mijn bedoeling, de moderator mag ze eraf halen.... sorry nog eens hoor

----------


## Agnes574

Wij weten allemaal dat jij het niet kwaad bedoelde Christel, dus laten we hem staan ...
Wat voor de één luchtig is kan voor een ander zwaar zijn, dat geld voor alle moppen, nietwaar?

Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoorapparaat

De dokter schreef één van zijn oudere patiënten een hoorapparaat voor.
De man zag er erg tegenop om zo'n ding te dragen, maar toen hij inzag dat het nauwelijks zichtbaar was, besloot hij het toch te proberen.
Een maand later kwam hij op controle.
"Hoe gaat het?" vroeg de dokter.
"Wel, ik heb de afgelopen maand dingen gehoord die ik nog nooit gehoord had".
"Dat is prachtig!" zei de dokter. "En wat zegt uw familie daarvan?"
"O, ik heb het hen nog niet verteld. Ik amuseer mij rot en ik heb mijn testament al viermaal veranderd".

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... kende 'm al, maar is een topper!!

----------


## Agnes574

Slim manneke !!  :Wink: 

Een 60 plusser loopt een juwelierszaak binnen met aan zijn arm een beauty van een jonge dame. 

Hij zegt tegen de juwelier dat hij iets speciaals zoekt voor zijn vriendin. 

De juwelier kijkt in zijn voorraad en brengt een ring van 5000 euro. 

De man zegt: "Nee, ik zoek iets nog specialer". 

De juwelier gaat naar achter en komt terug met een ring van 25000 euro. 

*De ogen van het meisje glinsteren en ze is er helemaal opgewonden van, bij het zien van deze ring. 

"Deze wordt het!" zegt de man. 

De juwelier vraagt hoe de man dit wil gaan betalen. 

Hij krijgt als antwoord: "Met een cheque en ik weet zeker dat je wilt weten of het geld er is, dus als u maandag morgen de bank even belt om te vragen of de cheque gedekt is, kom ik de ring maandagnamiddag wel ophalen. Hier....dit is mijn telefoonnummer". 

Maandagmorgen belt de juwelier de oudere man op en vertelt dat het geld niet op de rekening staat. 

De oudere man antwoordt:" Dat weet ik wel, maar zal ik je is iets vertellen!... Ik heb een schitterend weekend gehad!!" 

NB : die 60 plusssers zijn wel slimmer dan men denkt hé !!! 


(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Wij vrouwen wisten't al lang....  :Big Grin: 


Drie mannen waren aan het wandelen toen ze plots een wilde rivier op hun pad tegenkwamen. 

Ze moesten aan de overkant zien te geraken, maar ze hadden geen idee hoe ze dit probleem gingen aanpakken. 

De eerste man bad tot God : "God, geef me de kracht om deze rivier over te steken." !!Poef!! >>God gaf hem grote armen en sterke benen en hij slaagde erin om in twee uur tijd de rivier over te steken. Een paar maal verdronk hij zelfs bijna.

Toen hij dit zag, bad de tweede man tot God : "God, geef me de kracht...en de middelen om deze rivier over te steken." 
!!Poef!! God gaf hem een roeiboot en zo slaagde hij erin de rivier over te steken in één uur tijd.
Een paar keer was hij nochtans bijna kopje onder gegaan.

Toen de derde man zag hoe het de andere twee verging, bad hij ook tot God:
" God, geef me de kracht, de middelen en... de intelligentie om deze rivier over te steken."

>>!!!Poef!!! God veranderde hem in een vrouw. Ze keek naar de kaart, wandelde 500>> meter verder en stak daar de brug over........  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Ambtenarenlogica.

Twee ambtenaren bij financiën zitten te zuchten en kreunen op het werk.

Ze zouden zo graag een dagje verlof nemen, maar de directeur heeft alle verlof 
opgeschort omdat er teveel werk is. 

Plots springt een van de twee recht. 'Ik weet een manier om enkele 
dagen verlof te krijgen!' roept hij. 

'Hoe dan?' vraagt de ander. 

De man kijkt snel rond - niets te zien van de directeur. Hij klimt 
op zijn bureel, neemt enkele tegels van het valse plafond uit, klimt in het 
plafond. Dan slaat hij zijn benen over een metalen pijp, laat zich zakken en 
hangt zo met zijn kop naar beneden in het kantoor. 

Binnen enkele seconden staat de directeur er. 'Wat is dat hier 
allemaal?' wil hij bars weten. 

'Ik ben een lamp' zegt de man. 

'Ik denk dat jij een beetje overspannen bent. Maakt dat je wegkomt, 
en dat is een bevel! Ik wil je hier minstens twee dagen niet zien!' 

'Ja meneer de directeur' antwoordt de man heel gedienstig; hij 
springt naar beneden, zet zijn computer af en verdwijnt door de deur. 

De tweede man zet zijn pc uit en staat ook recht, klaar om te vertrekken.

'Hela, waar ga jij naartoe?' vraagt de directeur. 

'Naar huis. Ik kan niet werken in het donker...'

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Oudjes op de baan 


====================================
Een vrouw van ongeveer 75 jaar rijdt met haar splinternieuwe 
Ferrari op de E40 tegen ongeveer 35 km/u. 

Een GTI van de Rijkswacht merkt dit op en zet de 'moeizame' achtervolging in. 
De Ferrari wordt tegengehouden en een flik stapt uit, benadert de wagen en vraagt om de venster naar beneden te doen.

De flik, die ziet dat het een bejaarde dame is vraagt: 'Madam, 
u rijdt hier op een autostrade en de minimumsnelheid is hier 70 km/u...'

Madam:: 'Ahzo, jamaja, ik zie hier een plakaat met 'E40' op 
dus dacht ik dat ik hier maar 40 mocht...' Flik:: 'Nenieje madammeken, ge 
moet hier minimum 70 rijden.'

Naast de oude dame zit een oud ventje die rilt als een 
pasgeboren veulentje... 

De flik die blijkbaar geamuseerd is door de situatie, zegt: 
'Wa ist meneer, gaat het wa te rap voor u?' 

0ude man:: 'Wilde zwijgen, we komen juist van den E314!!' 

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Van uw vrouw moet ge 't het hebben!

Een auto waarin een koppel zit wordt tegengehouden door een politieagent. 

"Is er iets agent," vraagt de man aan het stuur. 

Agent: "Ik moet u verbaliseren omdat u 75 km/u reed waar u maar 50 mag 
rijden." 

"Dat kan niet, agent," zegt de man, "ik reed ten hoogste 60." 

"Komaan Frans," zegt zijn vrouw die bij hem in de auto zit, "ge reed toch 
zeker 80." 

Kwade blik van man naar vrouw. 

Agent: "U krijgt ook nog een boete omdat uw achterlicht kapot is." 

Man: "Allez agent, dan moet dat juist gebeurd zijn." 

Vrouw tegen man: "Frans toch... Vorige week zegt ge nog dat ge dat achterlicht moest vervangen, geef toe, ge zijt dat gewoon vergeten." 

Kwade blik van man naar vrouw. 

Agent: "En, meneer, ook nog een boete omdat u uw gordel niet aanheeft." 

Man: "Allez agent, dat kan u niet menen. Ik heb hem uitgedaan toen u van uw 
motor stapte en naar mij toekwam." 

Vrouw tegen man: "Maar allez Frans, wat zegt ge nu, ge doet nooit uw gordel 
aan omdat ge dat te lastig vindt." 

De man geraakt over zijn toeren en roept tegen zijn vrouw: "WILT GE 
POTVERDOMME UW ONNOZEL BAKKES NU EENS EINDELIJK DICHTHOUDEN!" 

Zegt de agent tegen de vrouw: "Roept uw man dikwijls zo tegen u mevrouwtje?" 

"Nee agent," zegt de vrouw, "alleen als hij gezopen heeft."!! 

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Oudjes aan de rol

Clyde is 87, Maud 85. 

Ze ontmoeten elkaar op een alleenstaandenbijeenkomst en ontdekten gaandeweg dat ze graag in elkaars gezelschap waren.

Na verschillende afspraakjes voor een kopje koffie vroeg Clyde Maude mee uit voor een etentje.

Zeer tot zijn genoegen accepteerde Maude de uitnodiging. Ze hadden een heerlijke avond in het meest romantische restaurant van de stad.

Ondanks zijn leeftijd belandden ze toch in zijn appartement voor een drankje. 
De dingen hadden hun natuurlijke loop, hun leeftijd bleek geen spelbreker; Maude en Clyde belandden in bed.

Toen ze nog even lagen na te genieten van de bijzondere momenten, elk verdiept in zijn eigen gedachten.

*Dacht Clyde: Als ik had geweten dat ze nog maagd was, zou ik wat voorzichtiger zijn geweest.

*Dacht Maude : Als ik had geweten dat hij het nog steeds kon, had ik mijn panty uitgetrokken.

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Jantje ziet de wagen van papa passeren, richting bos. 
Nieuwsgierig als hij is, volgt hij den auto en ziet dat zijne papa aan 
het stuur zit en tante Marieke zit ernaast. 

Even verder parkeert de papa de auto en begint vervolgens met 
tante Marieke een hartstochtelijke scene. 

Jantje snelt vlug naar huis om alles aan de mama te vertellen. 

Thuisgekomen begint hij, bijna buiten adem, te vertellen : 
"Mama, mama ,ikwasinhetparkenhebpapagezie ..." 

De mama onderbreekt hem en zegt : "Jantje, rustig jongen. 
Vertel het eens op uw gemak." 

"Wel," zegt Jantje, "ik was in het park en ik heb daar papa gezien met tante Marieke". 
Papa gaf aan tante Marieke een grote kus, en toen heeft 
tante Marieke onze papa zijn broek uitgedaan ..." 

"Wacht eens," onderbreekt de mama, "wacht om het ganse verhaal te vertellen tot vanavond, als we met z'n drieën aan tafel zitten. 
Ben eens benieuwd wat de papa daar gaat op antwoorden. 

Zo gezegd, zo gedaan. 's Avonds bij het avondmaal begint Jantje opnieuw 
aan zijn verhaal ... de auto in het bos ... de grote kus ... de broek van de papa gaat uit ..." 

"En toen," vraagt de mama, "wat gebeurde er toen ?" 

"Wel," zegt Jantje, "toen hebben papa en tante Marieke hetzelfde gedaan als 
hetgeen mama en nonkel Dirk vroeger elke week deden, toen onze papa nog in het leger zat ..." 


MORAAL VAN HET VERHAAL : 

Luister eerst naar uw kinderen vooraleer ze te onderbreken ! !


(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Niet altijd geschikt voor gevoelige lezers  :Wink: 


*Onderwerp ; Met mannen weet je nooit !* 

*Een vrouw vraagt aan haar man :"Wat bewondert jij het meest aan mij ?
Mijn innerlijke rust of mijn sexy lichaam ?"
Zegt de man : "Uw gevoel voor humor".


*Onderwerp : Mannen … begrijpe wie kan !* 

*Waarom maken mannen zo moeilijk oogcontact ?
Borsten hebben geen ogen.


*Onderwerp : Waar is de goeie oude tijd?* 

*Marieke komt lachend thuis van school en zegt tegen haar moeder :
“Jantje heeft mij vandaag op de koer zijn piemeltje laten zien.”
Nog voor haar moeder er een woord kon uitbrengen vervolgt Marietje : 
“Het deed mij aan een ansjovisje denken.” 
Enigszins gerustgesteld vraagt haar moeder : 
“Was hij zo klein ?”

Waarop Marieke antwoordt: “Nee, maar het had wel dezelfde zoute smaak.”


*Onderwerp : Over een vuvuzela en een vrouw!* 

*Wat is het verschil tussen een Vuvuzela en een vrouw?
Het één is irritant, oorverdovend getetter in je oor en werkt voortdurend op je zenuwen.
Het andere is een plastic toeter.


*Onderwerp : Twee slimmekens !* 

*Twee Antwerpenaren zijn na jaren werkloosheid en met wat politieke steun 
dan toch eindelijk aan een jobke geraakt bij de Belgische Spoorwegen.

Daar beseffen ze al na een paar dagen welk vlees ze in de kuip hebben
en zoeken ze wanhopig naar een plek waar onze twee zo weinig mogelijk in de weg lopen.

Uiteindelijk neemt een ploegbaas ze mee naar een stuk spoorlijn die al lang niet meer in gebruik is. 
Samen met de twee gaat hij midden tussen de rails staan. 
'Mannen, nu moet ge eens goed kijken', zegt hij tegen de Antwerpenaren 
'Kijk maar eens in de verte tot zover ge het spoor nog kunt zien.'

Samen turen ze naar de verre horizon tot waar de rails in één punt samen lijken te komen. 
'Mannen, ge begrijpt hoe gevaarlijk zoiets is, hé', zegt die ploegbaas. 
' Dus ga daar onmiddellijk naartoe en zorg ervoor dat de rails overal netjes even breed zijn'

'Inderdaod leivesgevaorlek (levensgevaarlijk)' zeggen de twee en gewapend met een meetlat trekken ze richting horizon.

De twee stappen en stappen, af en toe zorgvuldig metend. 
Kilometers en uren later blijft het gevaarlijke punt nog altijd onbereikbaar.

Vermoeid en niet begrijpend drentelen ze verder, tot de ene Antwerpenaar zich eventjes omdraait, 
in de verte tuurt, schrikt en roept : 

't Is nie waoar é! We zen der al verbaai!'
Het is niet waar; we zijn er al voorbij!!


*Onderwerp : Bij de hemelpoort.* 

Op een dag hoort Sint-Pieter de bel van de hemelpoort. 
Wanneer hij deze opent, ziet hij nog juist een man weglopen, 

Hij schudt verwonderd het hoofd en sluit de poort terug. 
Hij is nog maar tien stappen verder als hij de bel terug hoort, 

Hij opent de poort, en ziet nog net dezelfde kerel opnieuw weglopen. 
Hij sluit de poort op een kiertje en wacht af achter de hoek, 

Na een paar tellen gaat de bel terug, Sint-Pieter trekt de poort open
en kan nog net dezelfde kerel bij de arm grijpen.

Op de vraag van Sint-Pieter of hij met zijn voeten aan het spelen is, 
antwoordt de man verward... 

'Ik kan er ook niet aan doen, ze zijn mij aan het reanimeren'


(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

*Ouder worden* 

Drie oudjes zien mekaar terug na lange jaren:
Wat doe jij sinds je op pensioen bent?

*De eerste zegt : ik fotografeer.

*De tweede zegt : ik tuinier.

*De derde zegt : ik doe opsporingswerk...
Ah! en in wat ?
>Iedere dag zoek ik mijn bril, mijn wandelstok, mijn valse tanden, mijn sleutels....

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

*Verpleegsters worden verondersteld niet te lachen ...* 

Freddy lag in het ziekenhuis en toen de verpleegster kwam voor de verzorging sprak hij haar aan. 

"Ik heb een nogal genant probleem" vertelde Freddy. "Uitleggen wat het is kan ik niet maar als je belooft om niet te lachen zal ik het je tonen" 

"Natuurlijk zal ik niet lachen", zei de verpleegster, "Ik ben een professioneel. Ik werk hier 20 jaar en ik heb nog nooit met een patiënt gelachen." 

"Okee dan", zei Freddy, en trok zijn broek naar beneden, waarbij hij zijn 'kleine' mannelijkheidje tevoorschijn haalde. Het was niet groter dan een AAA-batterij. 

Niet mogelijk zichzelf onder controle te houden, begon de verpleegster te giechelen, dat uiteindelijk ontaardde in een luidkeels gelach. 

Tien minuten later was ze capabel om zichzelf terug recht te trekken en een gestreken gezicht te houden. 

"Het spijt me zo", zei ze, "ik weet niet wat me overkwam. Ik beloof dat het nooit meer zal gebeuren. Vertel me nu eens, wat is het probleem ...." 

"Het is gezwollen" zei Freddy. 

Toen rende ze de kamer uit..

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Fons en Mariette zijn aan het fietsen en wanneer Fons een hindernis
moet ontwijken en achter zijn Mariette moet rijden, roept hij tegen
zijn vrouwke: 'Marietteke, als ik uw poepeke zo zien draaien is het
precies ons wasmachien.

Mariette doet of ze niks heeft gehoord en fietst verder.

Wanneer diezelfde avond Fons zijn Mariette bij het aantrekken van
haar slaapkleed in haar Eva-kostuum ziet rondlopen, begint zijn bloed
te kriebelen en hij zegt : 'Mariette, als ik uw wasmachientje bezie,
loop ik over van de goesting. Kom, laat ons nog ne keer den nacht van
ons leven hebben'.

Mariette bekijkt hare Fons, die ondertussen al in Adams-kostuum staat
van kop tot teen en antwoordt : 'Fonske, doet gij maar een handwaske,
jongen. Want voor zo'n klein waske, steek ik mijn machine ni in gang
zulle!!'

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Twee mannen zitten samen rustig te vissen en genieten van een biertje... 

Fluisterend, om de vissen niet op te schrikken, zegt Bob: "Ik denk dat ik ga scheiden, mijn vrouw praat al twee maanden niet meer met mij."

Zijn maat nipt even aan zijn biertje en antwoordt hem heel voorzichtig: 
..."Denk daar toch eerst nog maar eens goed over na, want zulke vrouwen zijn moeilijk te vinden."  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

*Een eerlijk antwoord ....*

Een man is aangehouden door de politie rond 1 uur
en wordt gevraagd waar hij naartoe gaat op deze tijd van de nacht.

De man antwoordt:
"Ik ga naar een lezing over alcoholmisbruik en de effecten ervan op het menselijk lichaam ".

De officier vraagt dan,
"Echt waar? Wie gaat deze lezing op dit moment van de nacht geven?"

De man antwoordt:
"Mijn vrouw."

Vind ik persoonlijk een topper  :Wink: 

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

*VUILE MOPPEN EN ANDER GEZEVER:*


Zaadcellen:
3 zaadcellen onderweg naar de baarmoeder.
Zegt de 1° 'als ik win hoop ik dat ik een jongen ben.'
Zegt de 2° 'ik hoop dat ik een meisje ben.'
Zegt de 3° 'rustig gasten rustig, we zijn nog maar in de slokdarm.'


De STRING:
De tijden zijn veranderd.
Vroeger moest men de vrouwen hun broek opentrekken om hun gat te zien.
Nu moet men hun gat opentrekken om hun broek te zien... doordenker


Dr. Onderzoek:
man: "Dokter, denkt U dat ik nog 40 jaar zou kunnen leven?" 
Dr.: "Bent U drinker?"
man: "Neen"
Dr.: "Bent U roker?"
man: "Neen"
Dr.: "Gaat U vreemd?"
man: "Neen"
Dr.: ..."Waarom wilt U dan nog 40 jaar leven???"


Wat is het verschil tussen een echtgenote en een minnares? 
Ongeveer 20 kg.

Hoe noemt men een intelligente vrouw?
Een travestiet. 

Wat is het gevaarlijkste deel van een auto?
De bestuurster 

Waarom heeft God eerst de man geschapen en pas nadien de vrouw?
Om hem de kans te geven even te genieten van het aards paradijs. 

Wat kan een komma toch belangrijk zijn:
Zin 1: Hij zat op haar schoot , en rustte uit.
Zin 2: Hij zat op haar , schoot en rustte uit.

Wat is een vrouw die 90% van haar intelligentie heeft verloren?
Een weduwe.

Waarom hebben Japanners gemiddeld zo'n hoog IQ?
Heb je ooit Japanse blondjes gezien?? 

Wat gaat er bij een vlieg door z'n hoofd als ie keihard tegen het raam vliegt? 
Zijn kont. 

Wat is de grootste hobby van gekke koeien?
Varkens pesten. 

Hoe kan je de waarde van een Lada verdubbelen?
De tank volgooien. 

Hoe heet een condoom op z'n Zweeds?
Pippi Vangkous 

Wat is het toppunt van zelfvertrouwen?
Een scheet laten als je diaree hebt. ... Haha  :Wink: 

Wat is het toppunt van lef?
Een spookrijder proberen in te halen. 

Wat is het voordeel van dement zijn?
Je kan je eigen paaseieren verstoppen 

Hoe noem je een boemerang die niet terugkomt?
Een stok. 

Wat zou er gebeuren als de wereld 30 keer zo snel zou draaien?
Elke dag salaris en de vrouwen bloeden dood. ....mannen toch hé!!!!

Hoe noem je een vliegtuig met mensen die allemaal op dieet zijn?
Een lijnvlucht. 

Twee hoeren in een lift.
De ene: 'verdomme het stinkt hier naar sperma.'
De andere: 'sorry, boertje gelaten.' 

Kleuter logica:
Een kleuter loopt met vader in de straat en ziet 2 honden neuken.
'Papa, wat doen die honden?'
De vader, iets verlegen: 'wel de vrouwelijke hond wil niet terug naar het hondenhok, en de andere duwt hem er naar toe.' 
Waarop de kleuter antwoordt: 'wat een geluk dat mama zich goed vasthield aan de deurstijl deze morgen, anders had de postbode haar tot aan het kantoor geduwd.'

Juist op het randje allemaal....  :Wink: 


(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

*TEVEEL!!!*

Een man komt bij de uroloog met een verwrongen gezicht en zegt:
"Dokter, de boel doet zo'n pijn, daar beneden. Ik maak me nogal zorgen."

"Nou, laat u de broek dan maar eens zakken", zegt de arts.
En hij valt om van verbazing, want de jongeheer van de man is een ruïne.
Een en al blauwe plekken en bloeduitstortingen. Vreselijk.

"Mijn god", roept de arts. "Wat hebt u daarmee uitgehaald?
Hebt u iets raars met uw vrouw gedaan?"

De man zegt, "Nouja, eigenlijk niet. We hebben gewoon seks.
Elke dag. Nooit een probleem.
Maandag, dinsdag, woensdag, donderdag, vrijdag, zaterdag en zondag."

"Nouja, ik ben blij voor u", zegt de arts. "Maar wat doet u dan nog meer?"

"Euhm." De man aarzelt een beetje. "Ik heb ook een vriendinnetje.
En we doen het bijna elke dag.
Maandag, dinsdag, woensdag, donderdag,vrijdag en zaterdag.
In het begin wilde ze niet op zondag,
Want dan moest ze naar de kerk, maar tegenwoordig vindt ze het zo lekker, dat we het dan óók doen."

"Tja", antwoordt de arts. "Ik heb beroepsgeheim, dus maak u geen zorgen, ik vertel het niet aan uw vrouw."

"Oh, maar dan durf ik ook wel op te biechten dat ik soms naar de hoeren ga!", roept de man.

"Wat? Hoe vaak?", stamelt de arts.

"Nou, meestal maak ik een tussenstopje op de chaussée d'amour als ik onderweg ben van mijn vrouw naar mijn vriendin.
Dus op maandag, dinsdag,woensdag, donderdag, vrijdag, zaterdag en zondag."

"Ja, dan is het wel duidelijk wat de oorzaak van uw pijn is", knikt de arts.
"U hebt gewoon veel te veel seks!"

"Denkt u echt?" vraagt de man.

De arts knikt.

"Oh gelukkig. Ik was al bang dat 't van het masturberen kwam."

Hoe komen ze er op??????? ...........  :Wink: 


(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

*Hoe het uitraakte met mijn lief ...?*

Veel jongens raken aan een lief (of andersom) door een geschenk te geven. 

Ik ben de mijne erdoor kwijtgeraakt.

Toen mijn lief jarig was, kocht ik haar een paar handschoenen. 

Maar dezelfde dag ging mijn zuster in dezelfde winkel een paar slipjes voor zichzelf kopen. 

De twee pakjes werden thuis bezorgd.

Door een spijtige vergissing kwamen die handschoenen bij mijn zus terecht en die slipjes bij mijn verloofde. 

Dat was nog niets, maar een e-mailtje dat ik geschreven had, kwam met die slipjes bij mijn verloofde.

De brief luidde zo: 

Liefste schat,

Dit klein geschenk is ter herinnering aan je verjaardag. 

Ik heb ze zelf gekocht en dacht dat je ze best kon gebruiken, aangezien je er de laatste tijd geen meer draagt.

Daar je oude door het dikwijls nat worden van kleur veranderd waren en de naad was losgegaan van het dikwijls aan- en uittrekken, bracht het me ertoe jou nieuwe te kopen.

Eerst wilde ik lange kopen, maar mijn zus zei dat de korte modellen mode waren. 

Het is een vaste kleur die niet afgaat. 

De winkeljuffrouw heeft mij de hare laten zien en die waren al drie keer gewassen. 
Ze waren nog zo goed als nieuw. Ze mogen getoond worden zonder te blozen.

Ik heb de bruine kleur gekozen omdat je hier het vuil niet zo vlug op ziet. De winkeljuffrouw heeft ze even aangetrokken en ze stonden haar heel goed.

Als je ze voor de eerste keer draagt, moet je er talkpoeder in doen, dat bevordert het schuiven. Als je ze wast, moet je ze aanhouden, anders krimpen ze teveel.

Ik hoop dat je ze draagt met dezelfde gevoelens als ik ze je schenk.
Vergeet niet te tellen hoe dikwijls ik ze in de loop van het jaar zal kussen.

Je schat. 
(de volgende dag was het uit.)

(met dank aan mic, die mij deze moppen doorstuurt!!)

----------


## Agnes574

De moeder van 75

Door gebruik te maken van alle nieuwe technologieën met 
betrekking tot de vruchtbaarheid lukte het een 75 -jarige vrouw zwanger te 
maken en een gezonde baby te laten baren. 

Toen ze thuiskwam uit het ziekenhuis kwamen natuurlijk haar vriendinnen supernieuwsgierig op bezoek.

'Mag ik de baby zien'? vroeg één van hen.
Nog niet', antwoordde de 75-jarige moeder, 'straks'. 

Na een half uur 
vroeg de andere vriendin : 'mogen we nu de baby zien?'

'Nog niet', zei de moeder.
Nadat opnieuw een paar minuten waren verstreken vroegen ze weer 'mogen we nu de baby zien ?'
'Nee', antwoordde de moeder.

De vriendinnen werden erg ongeduldig en ze zeiden: "Zeg, wij zijn moe van het 
wachten, wanneer kunnen we nu eindelijk de baby eens zien? '
"ZODRA HIJ HUILT" was het antwoord.
"ZODRA HIJ HUILT ?????' vroegen de vriendinnen, 
'waarom moeten we wachten tot da manneke begint te huilen?
Zegt de moeder: " Omdat ik vergeten ben waar ik hem gelegd heb"

----------


## Agnes574

Voila ... weer even lachplezier genoeg neergezet ... nu weer even serieus aant werk hier op de site  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Eéntje van m'n schoonma ... doorgestuurd gekregen  :Wink: 

*WAARHEDEN ALS EEN KOE...*... is dat zo??????

Als de man een beetje doof is 
en de vrouw een beetje blind, 
is de kans groot dat het huwelijk slaagt...


De enige man 
die echt niet zonder vrouwen kan 
is een gynaecoloog...


Een man spreekt 25.000 woorden per dag, 
een vrouw 30.000. 
Het ergste is dat als ik 's avonds thuis kom, 
ik mijn 25.000 woorden reeds gezegd heb 
en zij nog aan haar 30.000 woorden moet beginnen...


Een man is zo oud als hij zich voelt, 
een vrouw zo oud als zij er uit ziet...


Mannen hebben 'edele delen', 
vrouwen 'schaamdelen'...


Mannen hebben geen interesse voor het werk van de vrouw, 
behalve dan voor haar achterwerk...


Vrouwen hebben een reden nodig voor seks, 
mannen alleen een plaats...


Bij het vrijen is het dikwijls zoals bij autorijden: 
de vrouwen verkiezen de omleiding, 
de mannen de kortere weg...

*Ik vraag me nu écht af of deze moppen door een man of een vrouw verzonnen zijn????*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha,ha,....geweldig Agnes, dank je wel....grappig..... :Big Grin: 

ja Inderdaad wie verzinnen die moppen? Man of Vrouw?.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

*Brief uit de gevangenis*

In de U.S.A. (uiteraard).
In een klein dorpje in Ohio, schrijft een oude vader aan zijn enige zoon,
die in de gevangenis zit.

Beste Jack,
Ik zal dit jaar in mijn moestuin geen aardappelen en groenten kunnen planten.
Ik heb geprobeerd, maar het spitten valt me te zwaar.
Gewoonlijk hielp je me daarbij, maar ja......
"Je Vader"

Een paar dagen later, antwoord uit de gevangenis:
"Beste Pa,
Spit in hemelsnaam niet in je moestuin. Daar heb ik de LIJKEN begraven."
"Jack."

Als gevolg van de censuur op de gevangenisbriefwisseling, staan een paar dagen later FBI en lokale politie aan het huis van de oude man, en graven en spitten te hele tuin ondersteboven, op zoek naar de lijken.
Er wordt niets gevonden, de politiemensen verontschuldigen zich bij de man en vetrekken.

Dag later, opnieuw een brief uit de gevangenis:
"Hallo Pa,
Blij met de Tuin?
Jack "

_Das ook een manier natuurlijk _

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... kende die al, maar blijft een goeie  :Big Grin:

----------


## bloempje1988

haha inderdaad een goede, die goude ouwe blijven gewoon leuk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Erg leuk de brief uit de gevangenis, ik kende hem nog niet, maar voelde de bui een beetje hangen....geiniggggggggggg

----------


## christel1

dat is wel erg hulpvarend hoor....

----------


## Ronald68

GORGELEN ! 

Een vrouw komt bij de dokter, bont en blauw geslagen...
Dokter vraagt: "Wat is er gebeurd?"
"Ach Dokter, ik weet het niet meer , elke keer als mijn man dronken thuiskomt slaat hij me ineen..."
Dokter: "Daar ken ik een zeer doeltreffende remedie tegen: als uw man dronken thuiskomt, neem een kop kamillethee en begin te gorgelen, gorgelen, gorgelen, ..


2 weken later komt de vrouw terug bij de dokter en ziet het herboren fris uit.
Vrouw: "Dokter, dat is een geniale oplossing! Telkens als mijn man beschonken thuiskwam en ik kamillethee gorgelde, is er niets gebeurd!

Dokter: "Zie je nu hoe eenvoudigweg je mond houden helpt?"

----------


## Ronald68

________________________________________


De Vlieg

. 
Vliegen op de voorruit

Een man en vrouw zitten in de auto en hebben verschrikkelijke ruzie.
Opeens grijpt de vrouw een mes, snijdt de penis van haar man eraf en gooit hem uit het raam.
Achter het stel rijdt een man met zijn 9-jarige dochter.
Het meisje is net druk aan 't praten als plots de penis op de vooruit van de auto smakt.

Verbaasd vraagt de dochter: "Pappa, wat was dat?"
Om zijn dochter niet bloot te stellen aan enige vorm van seksuele zaken op deze jonge leeftijd 
antwoordt de vader: "Ach,dat was maar een vlieg."
Hij zet zijn ruitenwissers aan en weg is die vlieg.

Het dochtertje blijft enige tijd met een verwonderde blik zitten en na enkele minuten 



zegt ze: 
"Die vlieg had wel een dikke lul zeg."

----------


## fairytale30

Een dokter vraagt aan zijn stagiaire om hem die middag te vervangen. Toen hij terug kwam vroeg hij natuurlijk of alles goed verlopen was.
"Ik denk het wel." was het antwoord. "Mijn eerste patiënt kwam binnen met verschrikkelijke hoofdpijn".
"En wat hebt je gedaan?" vroeg de dokter.
"Dafalgan voorgeschreven." was het antwoord.
"Uitstekend" zei de dokter .
"Mijn tweede patiënt had geweldig last van maagzuur".
"En...?" vroeg de dokter.
"Ik heb Maalox voorgeschreven."
"Weer uitstekend!" zei de dokter .
"Mijn derde patiënt was een hele mooie vrouw, zij kwam nogal hysterisch binnengelopen, kleedde zich volledig uit, ging op de tafel liggen". Zij riep: "Help mij alstublieft, dokter, het is al vijf maanden geleden dat ik nog een man heb gezien."
Waarop de arts vroeg: "en wat hebt je daar mee gedaan?"
"Oogdruppels voorgeschreven."

----------


## fairytale30

Een getrouwd koppel rijdt op de autoweg 12o km/u, de man zit aan het stuur.
Plots kijkt zijn vrouw hem aan en zegt : " Schat, ik weet dat we al 20 jaar getrouwd zijn, maar ik wil scheiden."
De man zegt niks, maar gaat opeens harder rijden, tot 130km/u.
Dan zegt de vrouw : "Ik wil niet dat je probeert het uit me hoofd te praten, want dat heeft geen zin. Ik heb
een affaire met je beste vriend en hij is een veel betere minnaar dan jij."
Opnieuw zegt de man niks, maar gaat harder rijden terwijl zijn woede opborrelt.
"Ik wil het huis" zegt de vrouw.
En opnieuw gaat de man harder rijden, nu al 150km/u.
"En ik wil ook de auto, het geld, de bankrekeningen, en alle creditkaarten"
De man begint plots uit te wijken richting een betonnen steunpaal van een hogerliggende brug.
Dit maakt de vrouw wat zenuwachtig en ze vraagt : "Is er niks wat jij wil ? "
"Nee, nee " zegt de man, "ik heb alles wat ik nodig heb."
"Ah zo, "zegt de vrouw, "en wat heb je dan ?" vraagt ze voordat ze met meer dan 180 km/u tegen de
betonnen muur aanvliegen.
De man glimlacht naar zijn vrouw en zegt : "De airbag !! "

----------


## fairytale30

Rond sluitingstijd staat een agent bij een café te wachten, om te zien of hij nog wat mensen kan betrappen die met een slok of twee teveel op achter het stuur willen kruipen. Op een gegeven moment strompelt er een vent zo blauw als een balletje en stom lazerus de kroeg uit, struikelt over de drempel, schopt de kat, hangt enige tijd aan een paal, zwalkt dan rond over de parkeerplaats, probeert zijn sleutel op 5 verschillende auto's uit in alle gaatjes vooraleer hij zijn eigen auto gevonden heeft en is nog zeker 10 minuten bezig om zijn sleutel in het deurslot te krijgen. Alle overige bezopen bezoekers zijn intussen al lang en breed zwalkend vertrokken, maar de agent heeft enkel oog voor deze ene dronkelap. Eindelijk lukt het hem om in de auto te komen.

Als hij uiteindelijk al startend, hortend en stotend met de auto wil wegrijden, laat de agent de bestuurder stoppen om een blaastest te ondergaan. Zelfs na meerdere pogingen en andere batterijen geeft het apparaat nog steeds 0,0 promille aan. De agent vraagt stom verbaasd aan de man hoe dat in hemelsnaam mogelijk is, waarop de man antwoordt:
"Vanavond was ik Bram."
Agent: "Bram???"
Man: "Bewust Rijdende Afleidings Manoeuvre ."

----------


## fairytale30

De juf vraagt aan de klas om een opstel te schrijven over PANIEK en dat morgen in te leveren. De volgen de dag is ze tijdens de les de opstellen aan het nakijken en komt ze bij het opstel van Jantje. "1 2 3, 14 15 16, 20 21, 31." Meer staat er niet. Ze is wel erg benieuwd wat Jantje hier op te zeggen heeft en roept hem er bij. Jantje zegt:
"Ik zal het u uitleggen. Ik heb 1, 2, 3 zussen. Ze zijn 14, 15, 16 jaar oud, ze moeten op de 20ste of 21ste ongesteld worden het is nu al de 31e. Dus reken maar dat het bij ons thuis paniek is.

----------


## Karin63

Hoe je best NIET blaast bij een alcoholcontrole 

http://www.zita.be/fun/video/1512398...lcontrole.html 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## fairytale30

Mevrouw Abdalla komt haar zoon die in Londen studeert 3 dagen bezoeken. 
Ze komt erachter dat haar zoon samenwoont met Vikki, een vrouwelijke kamergenoot. Mevrouw Abdalla ziet hoe mooi Samir's kamergenoot is. Ze denkt dat ze een relatie hebben samen en dit maakt ze nog nieuwsgieriger. 
Samir kan de gedachten van zijn moeder lezen en zegt:
"Ik weet wat je denkt, maar ik verzeker je, Vikki en ik zijn gewoon huisgenoten."

Ongeveer een week later zegt Vikki tegen Samir:
"Sinds je moeder hier weg is, vind ik met geen mogelijkheid de zilveren suikerpot. Denk jij dat ze die heeft meegenomen?"
"Ik betwijfel het, maar ik zal haar e-mailen, om zeker te zijn."
Dus ging hij zitten en schreef:

"Liefste moeder, ik zeg niet dat je de suikerpot uit mijn huis hebt meegenomen, en ik zeg niet dat je ze niet hebt meegenomen. Maar het blijft een feit ze weg is, sinds jij vertrokken bent.

Liefs,

Samir"

Een paar dagen later, ontvangt Samir een mail van zijn moeder:
"Liefste zoon, ik zeg niet dat je wel met Vikki slaapt en ik zeg niet dat je niet met haar slaapt. Maar het blijft een feit dat als zij in haar EIGEN BED sliep, ze de suikerpot nu al wel gevonden zou moeten hebben.

Liefs,

mama."

----------


## Raimun

Les Nederlands..
De meester : Nederlands is zoals vele andere.. 'n " taal ".
"Taal" : is 'n door de spraakorganen voortgebracht middel , om gedachten of gevoelens kenbaar te maken .
Het " woord " ..de woorden die wij gebruiken !! ..is de kleinste eenheid in vorm en betekenis van een of meer taalklanken, waardoor men uitdrukt wat men waarneemt , denkt , voelt , wil .!
Na deze en nog meer vrij ingewikkelde uitleg, krijgen de leerlingen 'n opdracht
Maak nu 'n zin , zodanig dat ik kan zien of jullie deze les begrepen hebben !!
Na veel zweten , gezichtentrekkerij..potloodbijten .;enz. werden de blaadjes opgehaald ! 
Nadat de meester alle zinnen vakkundig gewikt en gewogen ..
goed beoordeeld had , mocht Pietje de zijne komen opzeggen !! 

*"" Terwijl de politieagente naar de overvallen bank sloop ,
werd ze door haar mannelijke kollega gedekt !! ""*

----------


## Raimun

We gaan toch richting Kerstmis ...dus ...

"" Weet je waarom de drie koningen niet getrouwd zijn ?
...nee....
het waren drie " wijzen " !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Aan de toog .........

Men zei me dat het toilet verstopt was !! 
...heb het toch vlug gevonden !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

aan dezelfde toog ....

Wat is het verschil tussen 'n penalty en 'n biertje .. :Confused: 
'n biertje gaat er altijd wel in !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Galgen humor  :Confused: 

"" wie het laatst lacht , sterft tenminste gelukkig !! ""  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

De volgende keer als je computer vastloopt........
.........bel de glazenwasser!!!!!!!!
Die heeft verstand van Windows.

----------


## christel1

Bij de grens !!!!
Er komt een man op een fiets aangereden, vanuit België, Nederland binnen. Op de bagagedrager een zak met zand.
Nederlandse douanebeambte: "Heeft u iets aan te geven?"
Belg: "Nee".
Keeskop: "Een Belg die niets smokkelt? Asjemenou. Wat heeft u dan in die zak?"
Man: "Zand".
Tijdens de controle blijkt dat het inderdaad om zand gaat.
Een week lang komt de man elke dag met zijn fiets bij de grens met een zak op de bagagedrager.

Op de 8e dag wordt de douanebeambte toch wantrouwend.
Douane: "Wat vervoert u in die zak?"
Man: "Zand".
Douane: "Mmmmm, even kijken".
Deze keer wordt het zand gezeefd. Uitslag: alleen maar zand.
Elke dag passeert de man met zijn fiets en een zak de grens.

Na twee weken wordt het de douanier toch te bont en hij stuurt het zand naar een laboratorium voor nader onderzoek.

Resultaat: het is alleen maar zand!
Na twee verdere maanden van zandtransport houdt de douaneman het niet meer uit en hij zweert:

"Ik geef u zwart op wit dat ik u niet zal aangeven, maar ik voel aan mijn klompen dat u iets smokkelt. Wat is het?"

De man antwoordt: "Zoals u ziet, ik vervoer slechts een kleine hoeveelheid zand.".

De Nederlander is gefrusteerd en woedend en laat zich overplaatsen naar een andere grensovergang, specialiseert zich in zandsoorten en smokkeltrucs en het leven gaat verder. Na vijftien jaar wordt hij gepensioneerd en de dag nadien gaat hij de fietsende Belg bezoeken. 'Nou seg, luister eens. Jij hept m'n leefe grondig vergald, ik ben nu met pensioen, jij hebt gewonnen. Wil je me nou is presies vertelle wat jij eigelijk smokkelde?

De Belg: 'Fietsen !'.

hopelijk nemen jullie me deze niet kwalijk maar ik vond ze zo leuk.....

----------


## christel1

Een Hollander en een Belg zitten tegenover elkaar in de trein.
De Belg tast in zijn jaszak en haalt er een plastic zakje uit, gevuld met appelpitjes.
Hij neemt er een paar uit het zakje en eet ze op.
Enkele minuten later doet hij precies hetzelfde.
Vraagt die Hollander: 'waarom eet jij appelpitten?'

'Daar word je slim van' zegt de Belg.
'Verkoop jij niet een paar van die pitjes?' vraagt de Hollander.
'Tuurlijk' zegt de Belg, '10 euro per stuk'.
'Nou, geef mij d'r maar 5' zegt de Hollander.
Zo gezegd, zo gedaan...
Apetrots eet de Hollander een paar van zijn pitjes en terwijl ie knabbelt denkt ie: 'Zoveel geld voor een paar pitjes?'
Zegt de Hollander tegen de Belg 'Vind je dat niet wat duur? Voor dat geld kan ik enkele kilo's appels kopen en heb ik er de pitjes gratis bij.'
Zegt de Belg: 'Ziet ge't, het begint al te werken.'

----------


## Raimun

In het aards paradijs .....

Eva : "" Adam hou je van mij ..????""  :Smile: 

Adam :.."".natuurlijk !!...van wie anders..?????""  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> In het aards paradijs .....
> 
> Eva : "" Adam hou je van mij ..????"" 
> 
> Adam :.."".natuurlijk !!...van wie anders..?????""


Ha nachtraver, deze is wel grappig.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Op 'n bouwwerf ....

Dag timmerman , hoe maakt u het ??

...Zeg ik niet , anders maakt u het zelf !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

dit keer geen mop......maar wel verschrikkelijk lachen......
21.30 uur...SBS6; wie trouwt mijn zoon......
echt kijken!!
je lacht je dood!!allemaal moeders die zich bemoeien met de vrouw keuze van hun zoon.....
dit is het 2e seizoen,
en echt waar.....geloof het of niet....vorig seizoen zag ik een kandidaat in t echt, toen het op TV was.....die halve gare, die in de horeca werkte,......zag hem bij FC TWENTE....in de horica tent...
het eind van t liedje was dat hij(met zn mama) een vrouw had uitgezocht en die vrouw wilde hem niet......wat heb ik gelachen....
en dit jaar dus weer.......

hoop voor de belgen onder ons hier, ook SBS6 kunnen ontvangen of op uitzending gemist kunnen kijken!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Joehoe Sietske: ja lachen he????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  gisteravond ben ik gaan kijken omdat je dat vertelde...dus ik heb mij lekker geinstalleerd op de bank met de benen omhoog (goed voor de ledematen)  :Stick Out Tongue:  en zag daar de moeders en vader die hun zoon begeleiden met de juiste keuze nemen...een prachtig kasteel, ik had het gevoel dat ik er vroeger als kind ben geweest op vakantie..waar is het eigenlijk...ik schakelde iets te laat in....

maar enfin tjonge jonge wat een vermaak, soms ken je er om gieren, maar het is natuurlijk heel menselijk....Liefde is mooi maar och dat is toch iets...toch kun je langzaam van de mensen en deelnemers gaan houden...dapper hoor zo op tv....pfffffffffffff wat dacht je van ons homojonkie...een schatje toch? zijn moeder hoorde nare dingen van 1 van de deelnemers en zoef...weg was ze..op weg met de limo naar haar geliefde "kind-zoon" toe.... :Big Grin:  en daar hoorde hij het nieuws...ze drukte hem liefdevol tegen haar boezem aan en ik had met hun beiden te doen...hahahahaha....ik heb niet zo'n moeder...zo closed als die zijn op tv dat gaat mij te ver, maar ze voelen zich er beiden goed bij, ik beklaag soms de aankomende schoondochter....pffffffffffffff en ja vorig jaar heb ik het gezien Sietske....de mooie ring ging uiteindelijk naar de moeder toe op het einde....was het niet een danseres die mama? tjonge jonge ...en heb je hem gezien bij FC TENTE? wat geinig....leuk meid....nu moeten we maar weer een weekje wachten totdat we de vervolg (ellende) weer kunnen zien....SMULLEN he? neeeeeeeeeeeee geen leedvermaak maar entertainment.....hahahahaha toedelidoki.... :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb zaterdag op een festival gestaan als vrijwilliger, maar heb de act van jeugdcircus Santelli (te Groningen) gezien en daar zat een leuke dosis humor in.... dus als je ertoe in staat bent, ga dan kijken naar een plaatselijk jeugdcircus, leuke stunts, kinderen doen hun best en zit altijd een grappig element in  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Tussen pot en pint vanavond vroeg ik mijne kameraad hoe het met zijn sexleven gesteld is ..

Jong ..jong ..det is just geliek met Coca Cola zèèt er ....
ierst waas het lekker....
den woar het Light....
en nouw is het Zero.....

ver hubben dèn stilzwiegend oas pint mèr oetgelubzjerd ..... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: Tussen pot en pint...WC-Pot? of Kookpot ? hahahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik plaag je....

het coca cola verhaal vindt ik leuk....stilwijgend? hoezoooo waren jullie al zat?  :Big Grin: 

fijn weekend..."IK" moest er om lachen.... :Wink: 

Luussie: Leuk van dat circus...ik zal het onthouden...dag mop.. :Wink: .

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth
Stilzwijgend....??
we waren in gepijns verzonken....mijmerend hoe ellendig die " zero " is Elisabeth ...
Naderhand pas hebben we dat zeer goed doorgespoeld  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Tussen pot en pint vanavond vroeg ik mijne kameraad hoe het met zijn sexleven gesteld is ..
> 
> Jong ..jong ..det is just geliek met Coca Cola zèèt er ....
> ierst waas het lekker....
> den woar het Light....
> en nouw is het Zero.....
> 
> ver hubben dèn stilzwiegend oas pint mèr oetgelubzjerd .....


Ha, ha, grappig Raimun, dat kan ik goed lezen.  :Wink:

----------


## tarali

Een echtpaar op leeftijd ligt in bed, de man valt al bijna in slaap als zijn vrouw ineens zegt: "Vroeger hield je mijn hand vast als we gingen slapen". De man pakt heel even de hand van zijn vrouw en draait zich vervolgens weer om om te gaan slapen. Even later zegt zij: "En je kuste me altijd als we gingen slapen". De man draait zich weer om en geeft haar vluchtig een kusje op haar wang. 30 seconden later zegt ze vervolgens: "En je beet me altijd heel liefdevol in mijn nek". De man slaat de dekens van zich af, stapt uit bed en loopt weg. "Wat ga je doen????" vraagt ze haar man, waarop hij antwoordt: " Even mijn tanden pakken ".
 :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

Toen de loodgieter ziek werd
bad zijn vrouw 
om 'n goede afloop ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Vraagt de ene ...... :

Heeft jouw hond 'n stamboom ??
Nee...hij pist tegen elke boom !
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: ! :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Drie vertegenwoordigers van verschillende brouwerijen komen elkaar tegen in een café. 
Twee bestellen een pilsje van de brouwerij waarvoor zij werken. 
De derde bestelt echter een cola. 
De andere twee vragen waarom hij geen pilsje bestelt. 
Antwoordt deze: "Als jullie geen bier drinken dan doe ik dat ook niet!"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Een vader loopt met zijn zoontje over het strand. 

Het kind loopt maar steeds te zeuren: "Ik wil friet! Ik wil ijs! Ik wil limonade!" 
Op een gegeven moment is de vader het zo zat en geeft het jong een flinke klap tegen zijn kop en zegt: 
"Hier heb je je limonade!" 

Even verderop schopt het zoontje keihard tegen de schenen van zijn vader en zegt: 
"Hier heb je het leeggoed terug!"

----------


## Raimun

Aan dat zelfde strand iets verderop in de duinen , zitten Jantje en zijn papa te genieten 
van de laatste warme zonnestralen.....

Langzaam verdwijnt de rode zon in zee.......

'n tijdje genieten zij nog stilzwijgend van dat mooie schouwspel ...

Opeens zegt Jantje :: papa...kan je dat nog eens doen ?? :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt voor jullie moppen, ik heb er helaas geen....hahahahaha...wat nog veel erger is...ik snap ze soms niet allemaal, dat is lachen he?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ach dan voel ik mij wel een suffe muts... :Wink:  dagggggg vrienden...

----------


## Raimun

'Thuis bidden wij altijd voor het eten', zegt Janneke tegen haar vriendinnetje, doen jullie dat ook?'
'Nee hoor, mijn moeder kan goed koken!'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## johanvds

Geweldige grapjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb helaas geen leuke grap....maar soms moet ik wel om mijzelf lachen want in mijn eentje kan ik hele gesprekken voeren met dingen die mij dwars zitten, pfffffff  :Wink:  en met mijn hondje...een beetje zot dus en zonderling, of zouden alle mensen dat doen die alleen wonen? fijne koude dag dan maar... :Embarrassment:  dag Belgen, dag Hollanders..

----------


## Janneke

Adam en Eva liggen in het gras. Dan vraagt Eva aan Adam hou je wel van mij? Adam draait met een zucht om en zegt natuurlijk van wie anders!

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Janneke: Kostelijk vindt ik het..ik moet er om glimlachen...dank  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Nog een goeie en voor iedereen misschien van toepassing : 

Het ergste in een huwelijk is de SLEUR (dagelijkse dingens die alle dagen herhaald worden) 
's Avonds gaat de vrouw naar boven, ze maakt zich klaar, ze legt zich in bed 
De man ruimt beneden nog wat op ..... 
Dan seks 
En dan zet de man zijn pc af.......
En gaat ook naar boven

----------


## Blaman

Een vader komt met zijn zoontje een restaurant binnen. Hij geeft de jongen 3 centen om mee te spelen zodat hij een beetje bezig is. Plotseling loopt de jongen blauw aan en krijgt het benauwd. De vader realiseert zich dat de jongen de centen heeft ingeslikt en begint hem op zijn rug te slaan. De jongen hoest 2 centen op, maar blijft het benauwd houden. Kijkend naar zijn zoon, raakt de vader in paniek en schreeuwt om hulp. 
Een goed geklede, aantrekkelijke, in een blauw mantelpakje geklede dame zit aan de koffiebar een krant te lezen onder het genot van een kopje koffie. Bij het geluid van de commotie, kijkt ze op, zet haar kopje koffie neer, vouwt de krant netjes open legt deze op de bar. Ze staat op van de barkruk en komt rustig, zonder haast, naar de jongen toe. Zodra ze bij de jongen is, laat de vrouw voorzichtig de broek van de jongen zakken, pakt de jongen zijn testikels en begint te knijpen en te draaien, eerst zachtjes en daarna steeds harder. 
Na een paar seconden verkrampt de jongen, hoest heel heftig en hoest de laatste euro-cent eruit. Deze laatste cent vangt de vrouw behendig op in haar vrije hand. Nadat ze de jongen zijn testikels heeft losgelaten, steekt de vrouw de cent in haar zak en loopt, zonder een woord te zeggen, terug naar haar plaats in de koffiebar. Zodra hij er zeker van is dat zijn zoon van dit alles geen nadelige gevolgen heeft overgehouden, haast de vader zich naar de vrouw en bedankt haar heel hartelijk. Hij zegt tegen de vrouw: "Ik heb nog nooit iemand iets dergelijks zien doen, het was fantastisch. Bent u een dokter?" "Nee..." antwoordt de vrouw: "...ik werk bij de belastingen!"

----------


## Raimun

Student zoekt intelligent dubbelganger voor de maand juni .
Ten laatste september . :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

Zij : 
"had ik maar naar de raad van mijn moeder geluisterd en was ik maar niet met je getrouwd !"
Hij :
"Ik heb nooit geweten dat je moeder het zo goed met me voor had."

----------


## Raimun

Wees aardig voor rokers,
iedere sigaret kan de laatste zijn.

----------


## Raimun

_Letterlijk?

Jos komt in een doe-het-zelfzaak en vraagt om spijkers.

De verkoper :"Hoe lang moet je ze hebben ?" 

Jos : "Hoe lang kan je ze missen ?"_

----------


## Raimun

Jan en Piet zitten samen in'n café ...

Jan roept : 'n rondje van IKKE !!
Zegt Piet .. nee, dat moet zijn : 'n rondje van mij !!
Antwoordt Jan : ....Ook goed .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tarali

Wat is het toppunt van het toppunt? 
Een stomme zegt tegen nen dove:" nen blinde bespioneerd ons op de tweede verdieping van een bungalow 
naast de hoek van een ronde tafel bij het licht van uitgedoofde kaars!".

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt maar weer...ha,ha,....soms moet ik er wel even over nadenken want ik snap ze niet allemaal zo snel...suf he?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

_ALLES WEG !!!:_  :Confused: 

Farid rijdt met zijn VW-busje en gezinnetje voor het eerst naar de Vlaamse kust. 

In Bredene toegekomen bemerkt hij een plaatje met de tekst:... 'Duinenweg'. ...

'Nonde, nonde!' sakkert Farid ...'Duinen zijn weg!'...

Even later merkt hij een plaatje met .."'Strandweg'".. en daarna eentje met .."'Zeeweg '".....

""'Alles weg!"""' sakkert hij nogmaals. ""'Wij dan maar beter teruggaan naar Borgerhout.'"" 

Het begint al te schemeren als een poltiepatrouille Farid staande houdt op de autobaan.

"'Uw rechter voorlicht brandt niet,'".. zegt de agent. 

''Lamp en licht ook weg!''... sakkert de radeloze man. 

"'Geen nood,'".. zegt de agent... 

Drie kilometer verderop bevindt zich een benzinestation. 
Daar kunt u een nieuwe lamp laten steken.'

Farid is opgelucht dat hij geen boete heeft gekregen. 
Even later arriveert hij bij het benzinestation en bemerkt een plaat met de tekst: 

""'Halogeenlampen'""....... :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het "schot" klonk, en het "lijk" stormde de hoek om !!!!  :Wink:  welterusten lieve vrienden, slaap zacht....

----------


## Raimun

De jurk......

Een vrouw komt een modezaak binnen en vraagt:

"Mag ik die blauwe jurk in de etalage passen?"

"Natuurlijk mevrouw, maar we hebben ook paskamers hoor
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geweldig Raimun...hahahahaha een prachtige mop...Merci.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Inspirerende cruise !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Een oudere dame stond aan de reling van een cruiseschip met beide handen haar hoed vasthoudend ,
zodat hij niet kon wegwaaien.

Een heer naderde haar en zei:"Excuseer me, mevrouw. 
Ik wil niet vrijpostig zijn maar is het U niet opgevallen 
dat uw kleed opwaait door de wind?" 

"Ja, dat weet ik", zei de dame, "maar ik heb beide handen nodig om mijn hoed op zijn plaats te houden."

"Maar mevrouw, U moet weten dat U geen onderbroek draagt en dat uw onderlichaam is blootgesteld aan onbescheiden blikken",
antwoordde de heer in alle ernst.

De mevrouw keek eens naar onder, dan naar de heer en repliceerde:

"Mijnheer,
alles wat u daaronder ziet is 85 jaar oud...
en mijnen hoed is ne nieuwe!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wauw op het randje Raimun...( ja voor MediCity he) .hahahahahaha...maar het is mooi verwoord... :Embarrassment: .
fijn weekend gewenst...doegieeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Raimun

> Wauw op het randje Raimun...( ja voor MediCity he) .hahahahahaha...maar het is mooi verwoord....
> fijn weekend gewenst...doegieeeeeeeeeee


Hoi Elisabeth .....
Het leven is mooi als je van tijd durft " koorddansen hé  :Cool: ....
Zelfs voor MediCity....moet dat kunnen .. temeer daar ::
*.......lachen zeer gezond is ..* (( blijkbaar is dat zelfs wetenschappelijk bewezen !! ))
(_de grijnslach valt buiten categorie natuurlijk !! )_ 

De een of andere plek in onze hersenpan wordt daardoor geprikkeld ..daar worden dan pijnstillende stoffen aangemaakt 
waardoor je je veel lekkerder voelt !! 
Lachen werkt stressverlagend en zou ook het immuunsysteem van ons lichaam stimuleren !! 

Logische gevolgtrekking : ...lachen is ons natuurlijk geneesmiddel !! 
( beter dan pillen , alhoewel die soms nodig zijn ..weet ik wel !! )

Waarom zouden wij daarvan dan niet zoveel mogelijk gebruikmaken !!! 
Zeker op Medicity .... :Wink: 

Voor jou en alle anderen ook :: fijn weekend ..veel lachen en ontstressen  :Cool: ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben het met je eens Raimun: een schaterende lach geeft een enorme ontspanning....ontstressen vandaag?: oke ga ik doen.  :Wink:  Groetjes

----------


## Raimun

Jaloerse echtgenote van 'n inbreker : 

"" Waar was jij gisterenavond ??..Er staat niets over 'n inbraak in de krant !!!!!! ""

----------


## Raimun

Adhemar komt bij de dokter en vraagt hem: 
"Hebt u mij een middel om nog 40 jaar te leven ?"

De dokter vraagt:
"Rookt u ?" 
"Neen" zegt Adhemar. 
"Gaat u vreemd ?"
"Neen."
"Drinkt u ?"
"Neen."

Vraagt de dokter: "Waarom wilt u dan nog 40 jaar leven ?"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Knap dat je zoveel moppen kent maar ze zijn weer leuk...dank je wel, ik kan ervan genieten...zonnige dag gewenst, hier schijnt de zon....och zaliggggggggggggggggggg gisteren was het wel heel erg nattig hierboven, wat een hemelwater viel er!!!!  :Wink: 
Groetjes....

----------


## Raimun

Twee Belgen , Jef en Louis zitten samen in de auto .
Awél zegt Jef op 'n gegeven moment , 
zoude gij even kunnen kijken of mijn knipperlicht het wel doet ? 
Louis draait het raampje open , gaat naar buiten hangen en roept :
ja , nee , ja , nee.............. :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

De vrienden van de kaartersclub 
hebben het over oud worden en oud zijn .

Fons : ik ben in mijn metaaltijdperk !

Guust : je metaaltijdperk ??

Fons : 
ja , als je zo oud bent als ik
heb je zilver in het haar , 
goud tussen je tanden ,
en..... lood in de benen !!

----------


## Raimun

KINDERPRAAT !!

Charlotte :
Waarom neem jij 'n foto van je mamma en pappa mee naar school ??

Thomas :
Omdat de directeur gezegd heeft dat hij mijn ouders wel eens wou zien !! :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

*Grafschrift !!*
Hier rust mijn loon .
Geboren in het begin van de maand ..
Heengegaan de tiende van de maand !! 
RxII 13

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun......Bedankt voor je leuke verhaaltjes....Topppppppppppppppp ik moet zeker lachen.... :Big Grin:  

Gezellige dag en pas goed op jezelf...Daggggggggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Afgelopen zaterdagnacht ging de KLOK weer een uurtje terug....

Zondag morgen liep ik buiten met mijn hondje Bhody en ik vond het heerlijk dat het zo rustig was, dat gebeurd wel vaker op een zondagochtend...de meeste mensen zitten thuis of liggen nog lekker in bed bij te komen van hun gezellig avondje stappen of whatever...hahaha... en terwijl ik rondliep zag ik een bekende lopen met haar hondje...we maakten een praatje en opeens had ze het erover dat de klok was teruggezet...woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ik was stomverbaasd dat was mij nog nooit overkomen dat ik dat niet in de gaten had, ik meende de week erop? pffffffffffffff de dame in kwestie begon meteen te vertellen dat het toch echt overal gestaan en gezegd was op tv en in de kranten etc....mijn verweer? ik had enorme migriane die zaterdag en was er dus met mijn hoofd niet goed bij...de tv kon ik mij niet goed op concentreren en van ellende ging ik naar bed en 's morgens rolde ik er weer uit voor mijn hondje....
en zo kwam alles weer goed op zijn pootjes....de klokken draaide ik weer een uurtje terug en het was fijn dat ik het wist want die ochtend wilde ik ook nog een tijdje naar het Ziekenhuis... :Big Grin:  en zo kwam alles tot een goed einde....

Maandagochtend liep ik weer in alle rust te wandelen...wat bleek: mijn oude mobiele telefoon die ik als wekker gebruik was ik vergeten een uur terug te zetten...woehaaaaaaaaaaaa en weer was ik vroeg die ochtend...ik heb er later smakelijk om gelachen, het drong eerst niet tot mij door, dat komt door dat warrige hoofd... het kwam goed uit, want het was de dag van de "storm" en daar paste ik de tijden van het wandelen mee aan zodat ik en mijn hondje niet door de lucht zouden vliegen...hahahahahahaha....en zo is het leven niet Saai snap je? Groetjesssssss  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Elisabeth , je bent me d'er eentje .... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Raimunneke, stoere man...hahahahahaha....Prettige zondag.....daggggggggg Groetjes... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Jantje : " Papa , wie was de schoonmoeder van Adam ?? ''

Vader : " Die had hij niet Jantje , daarom woonde hij ook in het Aards Paradijs !! "  :Cool:

----------

